# SMACKDOWN SPOILERS - AIRING APRIL 2ND



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Always good to see Hardy getting squashed.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Looks like I picked the absolute perfect time to quit watching wrestling.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

and just like that the WHC is bellow the US/IC title.


----------



## mceja103 (Jul 13, 2009)

Source?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Swagger takes the World Title off Y2J? Oh fuck off.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

another tag team breaking up, this is EACTLY what they need.

why does vince even bother having a division if there is no one in it?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

so Raw has 2 world titles until the draft, right?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

YES

now changed your name from JTG to jayson paul and you become very good.


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

I am really loving Smackdown and I never been this excited for a SD show in a long time. While Jericho should never lost the title, I am glad Swagger used it and is now a World's Champion that and plus Cryme Tyme breaking up. I can't wait to see Smackdown this week.


----------



## GooseDaShiznit (Jan 29, 2010)

wow, strange night


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

> -Dolph Ziggler defeated Great Khali.


Outside of the Jericho/Edge/Swagger stuff. It does seem pretty awful.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Damn still continuing the Mcintyre push? Fuck


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes SWAGGER!!!! Sure, taking it off of Y2J was not the smartest idea, but oh well.... I'm just glad Swagger wasn't the first to lose with the MITB.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

> C.M. Punk wants a rematch with Rey Mysterio. He is going to put his hair on the line against Mysterio, who must join the Straight Edge Society if he loses.


These spoilers are from ProwrestlingDotnet by the way.

CM Punk better win this time!


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow, Smackdown became worse than Raw and Impact within days after Wrestlemania. 

Ugh.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Well there goes watching SD. It's a shame, I was really starting to enjoy it. Even Punk and Edge can'y keep me watching SD when _Swagger_ is WHC.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

wow this does indeed sound terrible.


----------



## Armor (Feb 2, 2010)

This show sounds terrible. And having mitb cashed on smackdown really ruins the surprise for television viewers who will likely hear about it before watching.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

JasonLives said:


> These spoilers are from ProwrestlingDotnet by the way.
> 
> CM Punk better win this time!


Punk losing his hair (no way Rey loses), Christian not winning MITB, and Jericho dropping the title to Swagger?

Yeah, the WWE has sunk to a new low.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Man Punk has put his hair on the line... Holy shit!!!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

holy shit.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Terrible looking show.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

talk about the overreactions ... it's not like swagger is a nobody, the crowd was popping when he tried to cash it on cena.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I actually think CM Punk has a solid chance of winning, the story wouldnt go anywhere if Punk lost every time.

I dont mind Swagger being champion but he hasent been built up at all for it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Leechmaster said:


> Punk losing his hair (no way Rey loses), Christian not winning MITB, and Jericho dropping the title to Swagger?
> 
> Yeah, the WWE has sunk to a new low.


As I said, perfect time to quit watching.


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

Aside from Swagger winning (which I am largely indifferent to right now), sounds like a lame show so far.


----------



## xXMC KnupXx (Apr 14, 2009)

SWAGGGAAA!!! YUUUSSSSS!!!
Im so freakin pumped for Smackdown! i really, really dont understand the Swagger hate, i really dont. He's pulled some great stuff outa HHH and Cena last year and is a wrestlers wrestler. And this makes perfect sense. Better than Punks first one by far, at least he didnt wait so freakin long. Took the first opportunity he got. Makes total sense.

get ready for the Swagga Saga to begin!!

I cant freakin wait!


----------



## Armor (Feb 2, 2010)

Leechmaster said:


> Punk losing his hair (no way Rey loses), Christian not winning MITB, and Jericho dropping the title to Swagger?
> 
> Yeah, the WWE has sunk to a new low.



And Shawn Michaels leaving. And David Otunga hosting Raw next week. The dark age has begun.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

OMG if Punk loses to that midget again.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

JasonLives said:


> I actually think CM Punk has a solid chance of winning, the story wouldnt go anywhere if Punk lost every time.


Yeah right. When has the WWE ever cared about Punk's credibility? He'll lose because the WWE is afraid of what might happen to their sales if Rey loses a match. 

This show looks awful. Swagger a world champion? Ugh, the only word we'll hear over the next couple of months is "American American American American American spspspspsp".


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

> Updated. C.M. Punk wants a rematch with Rey Mysterio. He is going to put his hair on the line against Mysterio, who must join the Straight Edge Society if he loses. Mysterio did not come out to accept. This is likely an Extreme Rules match, but it's unclear at this point.


Not confirmed though. Rey might want another stipulation.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

xXMC KnupXx said:


> SWAGGGAAA!!! YUUUSSSSS!!!
> Im so freakin pumped for Smackdown! i really, really dont understand the Swagger hate, i really dont.


You would if you paid attention to what's on your television set.


----------



## Iceman. (Jan 3, 2010)

So fucking happy, it's Swaggers time! But angry about the Cryme Time split, hopefully JTG gets a nice push.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Iceman. said:


> So fucking happy, it's Swaggers time! But angry about the Cryme Time split, hopefully JTG gets a nice push.


This on both counts

JTG for IC champ


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Finally Jericho gets the title with no Cena/Triple H/Batista around, and he still can't keep it. And of all people, loses to Swagger. The same guy who couldn't even get a match on Raw. I swear for every good thing the WWE does, they do three things to screw it up.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Swagger as world champ? I'm still disappointed about Christian's career and the fact that Jericho jobbed to Swagger, but I marked out a little bit as he was awesome as ECW Champ!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

No more SD! for me, I'll mostly watch RAW from now until Swagger drops the belt. Zero build up with zero charisma=failure.

Edit: TBH, what Swagger did would have been perfect for Christian.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Pyro™;8245838 said:


> You would if you paid attention to what's on your television set.


It's probably best, i'd rather him win the title than have a pointless US title reign with zero meaning - look what that did to Kofi, mid-carder for life.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

> -Beth Phoenix and Tiffany beat Michelle McCool and Layla.


Not much to see here. I just wonder what they will do for the ME. If Jericho might try taking it back. So far, the spoilers seem really short. Like the matches and segment wouldnt even take up half the show so far. Nothing that seems to take time.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Iceman. said:


> So fucking happy, it's Swaggers time! But angry about the Cryme Time split, hopefully JTG gets a nice push.


It makes ZERO sense when the Edge/Jericho feud over the world title could have lasted another month or so. In fact, it doesn't make any sense in the first place because Swagger has had NO BUILD at all prior to WM. Is the WWE trying to prove that any jobber can win the world title within a week? 

Hopefully the WWE books him very weakly and he loses the belt in a month or so. The ones to carry Smackdown are Edge, Jericho, and Punk, not Jack freaking Swagger.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I mean, if they _really_ want to put the belt on Swagger I'm really fine with that. But at least build the mother fucker up. At the very least he should have pinned either Orton or Cena last night and gone into a program with a upper-midcard/ME guy for the next 2 PPV's.

The last wrestler this guy pinned in a 1-1 match was Santino fucking Marella (he may have worked someone else on superstars, but fuck that show).

If they would have taken their time with Sheamus there wouldn't have been half as much backlash towards him. If the Sheamus now won the world title it would have been as bad (still horse shit, but not as bad).


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Wait wait wait, not that it mattters, but doesn't Jericho get to invoke the rematch clause? in which edge wouuld probably screw him anyway..


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I think Jericho is legit injured.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Should be Ziggler instead of Swagger.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> As I said, perfect time to quit watching.


If Pope doesn't take the belt away from Styles in TNA, that will probably be the last straw for me. I just cannot watch a program where Jack Swagger of all people is the top dog.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

el dandy said:


> I mean, if they _really_ want to put the belt on Swagger I'm really fine with that. But at least build the mother fucker up. At the very least he should have pinned either Orton or Cena and maybe gone into a program with a upper-midcard/ME guy for the next 2 PPV's.
> 
> The last wrestler this guy pinned in a 1-1 match was Santino fucking Marella (he may have worked someone else on superstars, but fuck that show).
> 
> If they would have taken there time with Sheamus their wouldn't have been half as much backlash towards him. If the Sheamus now won the world title it would have been as bad (still horse shit, but not as bad).


I agree with this.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Jericho actually lost to Swagger. Wow, didn't see that coming. I was expecting them to at least build him up first before winning a major title.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Wow, just got on and Swagger wins the world title?

Damn. Lets see how long he hold it.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Agree, I would be perfectly fine with Swagger as champion if he had actually been built up. This smells like something they came up with after this weeks Raw. They didnt even let the guy get a win there. Have no idea whats going on.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Leechmaster said:


> If Pope doesn't take the belt away from Styles in TNA, that will probably be the last straw for me. I just cannot watch a program where Jack Swagger of all people is the top dog.


He was the top dog in ECW and his reign was awesome, especially his feud with Christian, it was the third best rivalry last trailing behind Jericho/Rey and Punk/Jeff.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

King Kenny said:


> I think Jericho is legit injured.


Just a hunch, or did you read something?


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> He was the top dog in ECW and his reign was awesome, especially his feud with Christian, it was the third best rivalry last trailing behind Jericho/Rey and Punk/Jeff.


His reign was actually awful. Luckily enough Christian was able to save us from the atrocity known as the Jack Swagger era on ECW. 

FFS, Jack Swagger's most memorable promo is saying "Tommy who?". Is that who you want as the world champion?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

-Role Model- said:


> Just a hunch, or did you read something?


Hunch. The spear spot looked brutal, and he had taped ribs apparently? Either way, bad move by the WWE.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Leechmaster said:


> His reign was actually awful. Luckily enough Christian was able to save us from the atrocity known as the Jack Swagger era on ECW.


Bull shit

Christians best feud on ECW was with Swagger so obviously both men did their parts

Swagger was doing great befor christian got there as well


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Leechmaster said:


> If Pope doesn't take the belt away from Styles in TNA, that will probably be the last straw for me. I just cannot watch a program where Jack Swagger of all people is the top dog.


TNA means nothing though, you shouldn't bother much with what happens there.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Who has Jericho piss off?! He wins the title only b/c of HBK. He only defeats Edge b/c of the title, and now he gets to lose to Swagger. Jericho is never going to get the reign he deserves. The Edge/Jericho feud was skewed enough as it was, now Swagger is champion...WTF? I guess it's only a countdown until Primo or someone just as random wins MITB and cash it in.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*UPDATE!*



> * Kane comes out and cuts a promo. He says he's bored and wants to take on the entire NXT roster. Kane vs. all eight members of NXT in an elimination tag match ended in a DQ when all the NXT members jumped Kane at once.
> 
> * Jack Swagger cuts a promo on the 'state of the champ'.


What the hell has happened with SmackDown?? Seems like they just threw all of this together in the last minute.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao:lmao:lmao at the overreactions of some of you guys, seriously calm the fuck down! Lets see what they do with this.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Another Update*

When CM Punk was cutting his promo. Teddy Long apparently put him against the Undertaker. So the ME looks like The Undertaker Vs. CM Punk


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> TNA means nothing though, you shouldn't bother much with what happens there.


This I actually agree with. Used to really dig TNA during their inception, but now its just a laugh.


I would have also liked more Jericho/Edge build up and I swear that is where they were heading into for Extreme Rules. But as King Kenny stated earlier Jericho is probably legit injured, which is why Swagger won it too early. Either that, or this was their plan all along.

I wanted Swagger to win, but after more build, but if this is what occurred than ok. Will have to see how things develop from here.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Is Russo back booking for WWE?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lol at the Kane thing. Doesn't sound right.

-Kane vs. all eight members of NXT in an elimination tag match ended in a DQ when all the NXT members jumped Kane at once. 

Shit, this Smackdown sounds like 2000 WCW, haha.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao at the overreactions of some of you guys, seriously calm the fuck down! Lets see what they do with this.


The world champion has no charisma, has no build up and barely EVER appeared on the roster he was on and you're telling people to calm down?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Kane vs NXT? 

Come on. That's terrible.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

The taping must soon be over and ive yet to see anything involving Jericho or Edge after the opening segment. They must have something more for them. 
Unless they end with Undertaker Vs. CM Punk and then hope that people will tune into Raw to see what happends with the belt.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> The world champion has no charisma, has no build up and barely EVER appeared on the roster he was on and you're telling people to calm down?


hahaha swagger has charisma, unfortunately its made up of ppl laughing at his inability to form a complete sentence without sounding like Sylvester


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> The world champion has no charisma, has no build up and barely EVER appeared on the roster he was on and you're telling people to calm down?


Yeah, seriously you act like its the end of the fucken world. Its a new year, they'll build him if they have total faith in him.


----------



## MyDeerHunter (Jul 2, 2009)

this is my happiest day ever as a wrestling fan.

*SWAGGGGGAHHHHHHH.*


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh joy, Punk is going to job to Taker again for old times sake. :no:


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

So let me get this straight. Two months ago Swagger was being humiliated by Santino, one month ago he never appeared on tv except his MITB qualifier, last night he looks like a chump not being able to cash in the shot on Cena after attacking him before eating an RKO and tonight he wins the World Title. Even if he loses it at Extreme Rules, jesus does this look awful.

Oh and Cryme Tyme broke up. Who gives a fuck?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

There they are!



> * Chris Jericho comes out and tells Swagger to give back his title. Edge comes out and tells Swagger to face him.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> The world champion has no charisma, has no build up and barely EVER appeared on the roster he was on and you're telling people to calm down?


And he's already a bigger star than that backpack wearing geek, AJ Styles


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Kane vs NXT is such a random "WTF". Like I know Kane never has anything to do on SD, but wow. Well he likes putting younger talent over, same tonight x 8.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

And people complained about McIntyre getting over-pushed...


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

I'd mark for a triple threat.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> There they are!
> 
> 
> 
> > * Chris Jericho comes out and tells Swagger to give back his title. Edge comes out and tells Swagger to face him.




Edge better bury Swagger here.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

vanboxmeer said:


> And he's already a bigger star than that backpack wearing geek, AJ Styles


And? IIRC, Pyro doesn't like Styles.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

LOL read that Ziggler beat Khali with a sleeper hold.

Seriously, the Draft isnt happening soon enough!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Teddy Long announced that Edge will face Chris Jericho next week for a shot at Jack Swagger and the World Hvt. Championship.


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

lmao @ Leechmaster sucking Pyro's dick.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Leechmaster said:


> And? IIRC, Pyro doesn't like Styles.


No one even knows AJ Styles.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

This seems like such a messed up show.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Kane vs. all 8 NXT rookies. LOL that is funny as shit.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

I prefer Swagger winning the belt over McIntyre... At least I know he can go in the ring.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

its like people suddenly forgot the concept of MITB.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Aw. Nevermind.

One number contender match? just make it a triple-threat.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

VaderFat™ said:


> lmao @ Leechmaster sucking Pyro's dick.


How?

Oh wait, agreeing with someone = sucking dick? What kind of warped world do you come from?


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

ROTFLMFAO at Kane vs NXT. WTF?????


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

vanboxmeer said:


> And he's already a bigger star than that backpack wearing geek, AJ Styles


Glad to hear it, AJ Styles is fucking disgraceful.



> Teddy Long announced that Edge will face Chris Jericho next week for a shot at Jack Swagger and the World Hvt. Championship.


Damn it. :no:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

King Kenny said:


> Teddy Long announced that Edge will face Chris Jericho next week for a shot at Jack Swagger and the World Hvt. Championship.


So he is keeping it till at least Extreme Rules.

Shocking Smackdown, gonna have to tune in.


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

No, answering questions that they could've answered themselves and speaking on behalf of them is sucking their dick.

"Hey betch! Pyro lyke DOESN'T LIKE AJ STYLES! DUMMY!"


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I think there is a good chance for a Triple Threat at Extreme Rules. There is nothing for either Edge or Jericho to do if they lose. Outside of being left off the PPV.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

PS Hayes changed his medication to the same kind Vince Russo takes. That is the cause of the booking for tonights show.

Yeah and Jericho vs. Edge next week will probably end in a disqualification setting up a triple threat.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

VaderFat™ said:


> No, answering questions that they could've answered themselves and speaking on behalf of them is sucking their dick.
> 
> *"Hey betch! Pyro lyke DOESN'T LIKE AJ STYLES! DUMMY!*"


Yes, because that's what I said. 

What's with the idiot brigade crashing this site lately?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

I smell a dq finish next week.... god didn't they just do this last year when punk beat jeff for the belt???


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> its like people suddenly forgot the concept of MITB.


I didn't forget, it is used to help a mid carder become a legit main eventer, not for a wrestler that isn't over to win the world title a week after he got the briefcase. He has had ZERO build up, and I doubt this will help make him seem like a credible main eventer.


----------



## xXMC KnupXx (Apr 14, 2009)

I dont understand the over reactions either.
Why do Edge or Jericho need the tittle? wasnt their match more fed off the Injury Edge had? People complained at the McIntyre and Shaemus pushes as they wernt "great wrestlers" now they push an actuall wrestler, in its purest form and they still moan?

Yeah he didnt have build. But neither did Punk, dude was going downhill fast before he first cashed in his MITB that was what two years ago? and now look at the guy.

Im just sayin. Give it a chance. The guys two highest profile single matches were against HHH and John Cena and he made them look amazing. And i really do beleive that.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

As bad as this Smackdown is, it'll still blow Impact out of the water.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

My third time reading the spoilers and I'm just now noticed that Cryme Tyme broke up.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

I swear Vince and the writers are just looking up random SVR2010 storylines and throwing them together.


----------



## MyDeerHunter (Jul 2, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Glad to hear it, AJ Styles is fucking disgraceful.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it. :no:


Well this is a funny way to "stop watching wrestling" isn't it.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

King Kenny said:


> As bad as this Smackdown is, it'll still blow Impact out of the water.


Nah, not if Styles drop the belt.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Leechmaster said:


> Nah, not if Styles drop the belt.


Even then it probaly won't matter


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I didn't forget, it is used to help a mid carder become a legit main eventer, not for a wrestler that isn't over to win the world title a week after he got the briefcase. He has had ZERO build up, and I doubt this will help make him seem like a credible main eventer.


kayfabe says he took the opportunity and cash it in, you can say zero build up all you want but really do you think casuals think about that stuff? They got stunned and it generated a buzz, people are curious to see what is going to happen.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

I just can't believe Jack Swagger is World Champion. Is WWE that desperate to create new stars, they're just skipping the step of proper build-up?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Damn it, ive been up all night working and now its 7am over here. Why the hell havent ive gone to bed?? 
I guess that little hope that Something good will actually happen in the spoilers before I go to bed.

If CM Punk taps out to Taker, im skipping this shit.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

These spoilers look so much like an April Fool's joke, but unfortunately it looks like they aren't.


----------



## Armor (Feb 2, 2010)

The Monster's Boss said:


> I just can't believe Jack Swagger is World Champion. Is WWE that desperate to create new stars, they're just skipping the step of proper build-up?


Well he did go through ECW and looked strong, but looked like a joke on raw. The guy is clumsy as hell lately too, I was laughing at him struggling to get the case at mitb. Looks like he's drunk, talks like he's drunk.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Here is a perfect example of jumping the gun.

Glad to hear Swagger is WHC, but it's just too soon. I am a big Swagger fan but even I know this wasn't the time or the person to cash it in on. I thought for sure he would continue to tease cashing it on Cena, until Edge win the WHC, and have Swagger cash it in on him.

Seriously is Jericho injured or something, why take it off of him.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Wow so unlike last year Taker shows up on the very first smackdown show after Wrestlemania to work a match. I didn't expect that to happen.


----------



## asdf122345 (Mar 9, 2005)

TheLambOfDeth said:


> I swear Vince and the writers are just looking up random SVR2010 storylines and throwing them together.


I lol at this.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

It seems like they planned everything up until Wrestlemania. Then they have NO IDEA what to do until the draft, so they are just in limbo making shit up until the draft arrives. 
They can atleast put on a great match or something to make the time go by.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MyDeerHunter said:


> Well this is a funny way to "stop watching wrestling" isn't it.


I don't think so since I'm not watching anything.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

dosent mater who the WWE pushes these days some one will always cry about it


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Undertaker defeated C.M. Punk. Taker won with the Tombstone piledriver.

After the match Undertaker gets on the mic and says 'never mistake respect for weakness'. 
*

ah fuck. Well im guessing the tapings are over now.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Punk,Jericho and Christian marks are little bitches.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

They wouldn't have taken the title off Jericho and then set him up in a match for next week if he was really hurt.

Only thing I can think of is that Hayes has had plans for Swagger for a while now and as soon as he had a reason to bring him over, he used it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

perro said:


> dosent mater who the WWE pushes these days some one will always cry about it


True, but if the majority are unhappy then you're doing something wrong.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> dosent mater who the WWE pushes these days some one will always cry about it


If they give Christian a world title reign, I won't bitch about who they push again. Swagger, Morrison or anyone else. 

That's all I'm asking, I don't think it's unreasonable to demand 1 reign.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Armor said:


> Well he did go through ECW and looked strong, but looked like a joke on raw. The guy is clumsy as hell lately too, I was laughing at him struggling to get the case at mitb. Looks like he's drunk, talks like he's drunk.


He looked foolish during MITB unable to get the briefcase. A total dumbass, how do you not know how to unattach the damn case? It looked pretty damn obvious, then he had his mouth open, which just made him look even more like a jackass. He reminds me goofy from Micky Mouse. He's a joke, an unrealistic champion. Who cares about what he did on ECW, how can we look past the fact that he's been a JOKE for the last year damn near.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> True, but if the majority are unhappy then you're doing something wrong.


we are not the majority.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

perro said:


> dosent mater who the WWE pushes these days some one will always cry about it


When the guy they're pushing is a man who looks like a mentally-handicapped gorilla with the tongue the size of Rhode Island and the promo skills of a bag of apples, I would expect one or two complaints. 

Guess Jericho's going back to Raw for the draft and we'll get an Edge/Swagger feud. Yay?


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

JasonLives said:


> *Undertaker defeated C.M. Punk. Taker won with the Tombstone piledriver.
> 
> After the match Undertaker gets on the mic and says 'never mistake respect for weakness'.
> *
> ...


FFS keep Punk away from 'Taker, killed his momemtum during his title run last year :gun:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> we are not the majority.


The crowd was confused when Swagger won. The crowd shouldn't be confused when someone whens a world title!


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm surprise Taker is even at SD! doesn't he usually have a post Wrestlemania vacation?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> *we are not the majority.*


this

deal with it


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> The crowd was confused when Swagger won. The crowd shouldn't be confused when someone whens a world title!





> Edge starts beating up Jericho and ripping off his clothes to reveal taped ribs. Edge then spears Jericho. Jack Swagger then comes out to cash in MITB. Swagger hit Edge with the briefcase. The bell rings and Swagger WINS THE BELT with a power bomb. He walks out of the ring with the world title. *The crowd is stunned*.
> 
> Commercial time and Jericho is being helped from the ring. He's in shock. He starts throwing a tantrum up the ramp.* The crowd is buzzing.*


I think they know exactly what happen.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The Monster's Boss said:


> I'm surprise Taker is even at SD! doesn't he usually have a post Wrestlemania vacation?


If I recall he was around for a few weeks after last year's Mania too before he took his break.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

The Monster's Boss said:


> I'm surprise Taker is even at SD! doesn't he usually have a post Wrestlemania vacation?


If I remember correctly, Undertaker showed up for one SmackDown right after last years Wrestlemania ( or maybe it was Superstars ). Then he went away for a while. 
See what happends now. But I just dont see any potential feuds for him.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

The Monster's Boss said:


> I'm surprise Taker is even at SD! doesn't he usually have a post Wrestlemania vacation?


He heard that he had an opportunity to bury Punk again, so he decided to postpone his vacation.:no:

I have no interest in this Smackdown at all. Kane vs. NXT? WTF?


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Undertaker showed up after last year's Mania to face Shelton Benjamin in a couple of matches that were surprisingly not squash matches.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> The crowd was confused when Swagger won. The crowd shouldn't be confused when someone whens a world title!


the MITB always dose that though, look what happened when punk cashed in on Hardy


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

The Monster's Boss said:


> He looked foolish during MITB unable to get the briefcase. A total dumbass, how do you not know how to unattach the damn case?


Have you ever tried detaching some thing, that high up, with a million screaming people around, after you just got done with a match, on what might be the biggest night of your life?

No?

Didn't think so

My god its not like hes the firs person that s happened to


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

swagger winning the belt is immense. evrything else looks meh.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

:hb *3000th Post!* :hb

Smackdown looks terrible tbh. Not just because Swagger won the title, but it just doesn't look like an appealing show.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

perro said:


> Have you ever tried detaching some thing, that high up, with a million screaming people around, after you just got done with a match, on what might be the biggest night of your life?
> 
> No?
> 
> ...


Millions of people? Since when is 70 000 people millions? 

This can be forgiven if Edge buries Swagger at the next PPV and then Edge/Christian feud for the title with Christian going over.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

The Monster's Boss said:


> :hb *3000th Post!* :hb
> 
> Smackdown looks terrible tbh. Not just because Swagger won the title, but it just doesn't look like an appealing show.


It looks like the creative team put all their energy into the WM buildup and just said "fuck it, let's write a show in 15 minutes".


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

perro said:


> Have you ever tried detaching some thing, that high up, with a million screaming people around, after you just got done with a match, on what might be the biggest night of your life?
> 
> No?
> 
> ...


*first.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Have you ever tried detaching some thing, that high up, with a million screaming people around, after you just got done with a match, on what might be the biggest night of your life?
> 
> No?
> 
> Didn't think so


The other 4 didn't seem to have a problem with it...



> Millions of people? Since when is 70 000 people millions?
> 
> This can be forgiven if Edge buries Swagger at the next PPV and then Edge/Christian feud for the title with Christian going over.


lmao at even considering that a possibility.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Millions of people? Since when is 70 000 people millions?


oh my for give me for Exagerating




> This can be forgiven if Edge buries Swagger at the next PPV and then Edge/Christian feud for the title with Christian going over.


So your actually advocating the burial of a young talent with tons of potential

Cause Christan didn't win it first

Fuck christian!

comments s like this make me ashamed to be a christian mark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> So your actually advocating the burial of a young talent with tons of potential
> 
> Cause Christan didn't win it first
> 
> ...


 :no:


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Full Spoilers

- Chris Jericho comes to the ring and brags about his win over Edge at Wrestlemania. Edge comes out and attacks Jericho. He gives him multiple spears. Jack Swagger runs out and cashes in his Money in the Bank shot on Jericho and wins the World Title.

(1) John Morrison and R-Truth d. Cryme Tyme when Shad turned on JTG.

(2) Drew McIntyre d. Matt Hardy in a non-title match.

(3) Dolph Ziggler d. The Great Khali.

- CM Punk challenges Mysterio to a rematch at Extreme Rules. Punk says he will put his hair on the line but if Rey loses he must join the SES.

(4) Beth Phoenix and Tiffany d. Michelle McCool and Layla.

- Kane was supposed to face all the NXT rookies in an 8 on 1 match but they all jumped him before the bell and laid him out.

- Jack Swagger cuts a promo about winning the title. Jericho comes out and demands a rematch as does Edge. Teddy Long announces Jericho vs Edge and the winner will face Swagger at Extreme Rules.

(5) Undertaker d. CM Punk. Punk was distracted by Rey who came out and accepted his challenge.

(6) Edge vs Chris Jericho was a no contest when Swagger got involved in the match. Teddy Long announces the title match at Extreme Rules will be a Triple Threat.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro your the worse of them all

Edit: Triple threat huh, Good way to legitimize Swagger immediately if you ask me


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I'm still so confused. I've always wanted this to happen, but... now? I mean... NOW?

Given it IS on SmackDown!. There's actually a good chance that this could be fucking awesome since SmackDown! actually gives attention to detail with its characters. Combined with the fact that Swagger SHOULD be on SmackDown! anyways, and I always thought he'd look pretty good with that big gold belt.

Man, fuck spoilers. I didn't want to know this. I would've rather watched it as it happened.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Holy shit Swagger's the champion. I liked him before they killed all of his momentum on Raw so hopefully he can make the most of this. Not a big fan of young guys skyrocketing to the top but at least they're making a legit effort to freshen up the main event scene.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

vanboxmeer said:


> (6) Edge vs Chris Jericho was a no contest when Swagger got involved in the match. Teddy Long announces the title match at Extreme Rules will be a Triple Threat.


T Lo knows what's up.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> Pyro your the worse of them all


You're right, I am the worst, so on behalf of all Christian marks everywhere, I extend an apology to you for thinking that a wrestler who has a ton of charisma, mic skills, overness and is a great in ring performer, and has tons of experience in the WWE, combined with an entire year of build up should be world champion instead of a guy who has nothing but in ring ability going for him and wasn't even as important as Ted Dibiase jr a week ago.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

im not watching this.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> You're right, I am the worst, so on behalf of all Christian marks everywhere, I extend an apology to you for thinking that a wrestler who has a ton of charisma, mic skills, overness and is a great in ring performer, and has tons of experience in the WWE, combined with an entire year of build up should be world champion instead of a guy who has nothing but in ring ability going for him and wasn't even as important as Ted Dibiase jr a week ago.


why don't you apologize for being a child about it


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> why don't you apologize for being a child about it


I'm not being a child about it, I'm expressing a grievance with a moronic booking decision, the way a normal human being who subscribes to this board does.

The problem with me, though is unlike you, I'm not a mindless sheep who has the brain functions to make up my own opinions instead of blindly supporting every dumbass move Vince McMahon makes.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

For the hiphop heads: "No one on the corner have swagger like us"



Iceman. said:


> So fucking happy, it's Swaggers time! But angry about the Cryme Time split, *hopefully JTG gets a nice push*.


cosign


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Pyro, just wondering, whenever someone disagrees with you lately why is it always "blindly supporting" or "mindlessly accepting" everything WWE does? 

Seems to be a trend with you recently. Is it really so impossible to believe there's a genuine opinion out there other than yours?

Come on, now.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

* Kane comes out and cuts a promo. *He says he's bored and wants to take on the entire NXT roster. *
LMAO - that is so random.


----------



## Stinger87 (Jan 30, 2007)

Pyro, let go of Christian at the moment. It probably has to do with the fact he had left WWE before and joined TNA. Of course Vince is not going to give him the title without a fight.  

But look at the bright side: with Swagger holding the title it should be easier for Christian to win it.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I thought the Edge vs Jericho match was next week?


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

Marking out right now. All hail Jack Swagger!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm not being a child about it, I'm expressing a grievance with a moronic booking decision, the way a normal human being who subscribes to this board does.
> 
> The problem with me, though is unlike you, I'm not a mindless sheep who has the brain functions to make up my own opinions instead of blindly supporting every dumbass move Vince McMahon makes.


Pyro , you know me better then that

really your acting like a caricature of your self at this point

sad really


----------



## brianz (Feb 1, 2010)

lololololololololollolololol this is pretty awful. Swagger going over Jericho is a joke. Its even worse than sheamus going over Cena. I wonder what they are going to do with Jericho now, hopefully make him the epic face he use to be circa 2000-2001


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

brianz said:


> lololololololololollolololol this is pretty awful. Swagger going over Jericho is a joke. Its even worse than sheamus going over Cena. I_* wonder what they are going to do with Jericho now, hopefully make him the epic face he use to be circa 2000-2001*_


he'd never do it


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

brianz said:


> lololololololololollolololol this is pretty awful. Swagger going over Jericho is a joke. Its even worse than sheamus going over Cena. I wonder what they are going to do with Jericho now, hopefully make him the epic face he use to be circa 2000-2001


How is it a joke? Jericho was hurt from WM, got beat up by Edge, and hit with the briefcase.


----------



## xXMC KnupXx (Apr 14, 2009)

Im a huge Christian fan, like fucken huge.
But i really dont understand what christian even has to do with any of this. Christians on RAW. So is Swagger i guess but that briefcase means he could go anywhere.

Plus its not like they gave it to someone who cant go in the ring, or hasnt looked like a threat before (I keep going back to his matches against Cena and HHH plus the whole ECW thing). 

Il wait untill his matches become the best on the next few PPVs where everyone can see Swagger hanging with these two 'vets'.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

wonder whats the possibility of Orton getting drafted to Smackdown to feud for his belt?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EvoLution™ said:


> Pyro, just wondering, whenever someone disagrees with you lately why is it always "blindly supporting" or "mindlessly accepting" everything WWE does?
> 
> Seems to be a trend with you recently. Is it really so impossible to believe there's a genuine opinion out there other than yours?
> 
> Come on, now.


If you ACTUALLY think that giving the world title to somebody who was so low on the card they could've believably been RELEASED a week ago, just like that, that that's a good idea, then yes, you do mindlessly accept everything WWE does. 

You're the same guy who kept telling me that they couldn't take Christian off ECW for the year he was there because he needed more build up to main event, but Swagger, who was a jobber a week ago wins the title with absolutely ZERO build up and you're perfectly fine with it?


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

wait, swagger won ?

Swagger ?

of Jericho ?

Swagger, champion ?

more like Swagger fucking piece of dog shit

this is diarrhea coming out of my dick

smack down has become as appealing as an ooze infested dirty fucking sewer rat shit

i rather play with dog turds

Swaggah is mah ass, and vince is mah balls

this is an inside out! ASSHOLE ,,,, regurgitating, fucking fecal matter

i rather yank all the hairs out of my scrotum

i rather drink the diarrhea coming out of a buffalo's anus

this is fuck beyond belief, i mean what are they thinking, 

i rather 69 a grizzly bear while i shove king kong up my ass

or stick my dick in a pirranah mouth.

this sucking fucks, this fucking sucks, this fucking blows, its a piece of shit.

and 


and 

i dont like it ..


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

- Kane was supposed to face all the NXT rookies in an 8 on 1 match but they all jumped him before the bell and laid him out.

this is bullshit. Kane should be able to just double chokeslam everyone of those rookie bastards.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> If you ACTUALLY think that giving the world title to somebody who was so low on the card they could've believably been RELEASED a week ago, just like that, that that's a good idea, then yes, you do mindlessly accept everything WWE does.
> 
> You're the same guy who kept telling me that they couldn't take Christian off ECW for the year he was there because he needed more build up to main event, but Swagger, who was a jobber a week ago wins the title with absolutely ZERO build up and you're perfectly fine with it?


I don't believe you answered my question.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

-Halo- said:


> wait, swagger won ?
> 
> Swagger ?
> 
> ...


Okay then....


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

Swagger is really good Pyro. I thought he was crap too until tonight. He really had us ( the live crowd ) going crazy. We we're booing the f'k out of him and we didn't do that for Sheamus. You could hear crickets chirping when Sheamus was out there with the title.

Swagger has "it".


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Pyro must really be trying to be the Jericho of the board with the 'mindless sheep' remark. If you're that genuinely offended by somebody new stepping up and getting a chance then just go away and don't watch, pretty simple.

I think it's great that Swagger won the belt and I'm not a huge fan or anything. The time is now for new stars to be made and this is a step in the right direction. People are saying things like 'he hasn't had any build!' but seriously, who gives a shit? The only people that care about a wrestler being built up to be credible are members of the IWC and we make up a small portion of the WWE' fanbase. You can't tell me that the people in attendance didn't pop like crazy tonight to see something like that unfold and that's what generates interest in the product.


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

VRsick said:


> - Kane was supposed to face all the NXT rookies in an 8 on 1 match but they all jumped him before the bell and laid him out.
> 
> this is bullshit. Kane should be able to just double chokeslam everyone of those rookie bastards.


Actually he faced all of them in a match and was doing really well until they got in a huddle on outside and all rushed him at once. Thats when he took beat down haha!


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Paladine said:


> Swagger is really good Pyro. I thought he was crap too until tonight. He really had us ( the live crowd ) going crazy. We we're booing the f'k out of him and we didn't do that for Sheamus. You could hear crickets chirping when Sheamus was out there with the title.
> 
> Swagger has "it".


Swag?


----------



## Batista1018 (May 31, 2005)

-Halo- said:


> wait, swagger won ?
> 
> Swagger ?
> 
> ...


Sounds like someone is a fan of AVGN lol.

The reason they used the MITB is because they are planning on having another one later this year. And i think it will determine if Swagger really can have a run with the belt or if he'll just lose to Edge or Jericho.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EvoLution™ said:


> I don't believe you answered my question.


I've never said because somebody disagrees with me that they're blind or mindless, I say it when people support garbage that makes no sense. Like this.

You know I don't like Swagger, and honestly, I'd be pissed off if he won the title no matter what, but if they actually BUILT him, I could understand how this happened. What this is is blatant stupidity. Like Headliner said, you DON'T just pass people the world title as a quick fix for build up. That's what the midcard titles are for. That's retarded.



> Swagger is really good Pyro. I thought he was crap too until tonight. He really had us ( the live crowd ) going crazy. We we're booing the f'k out of him and we didn't do that for Sheamus. You could hear crickets chirping when Sheamus was out there with the title.
> 
> Swagger has "it".


I know what he's like, very well. I'm not changing my opinion on him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

perro said:


> oh my for give me for Exagerating
> 
> 
> So your actually advocating the burial of a young talent with tons of potential
> ...


Yes, I am saying that he should be buried, HHH/Warrior buried. Why? Because Swagger DOESN'T DESERVE THE TITLE and he was basically being buried before WM anyways, yet he won the MITB and then not even a week later the world title. 

Sitting around doing nothing and a lot of the time being not on the card and then not bitching about it doesn't warrant you a title reign. 

Christian also could have had a epic feud with either Jericho OR EDGE, far greater than anything Swagger will ever produce. Can you not see all the possibilities in those feud?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

VRsick said:


> - Kane was supposed to face all the NXT rookies in an 8 on 1 match but they all jumped him before the bell and laid him out.
> 
> this is bullshit. Kane should be able to just double chokeslam everyone of those rookie bastards.


This ain't the attitude era anymore bro, he can't just go around and chokeslam the shit out of everyone like he did with DX/McMahon-Helmsley Regime/The Whole of Raw Midcard.. 

damn he buried A LOT back in his prime.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> I've never said because somebody disagrees with me that they're blind or mindless, I say it when people support garbage that makes no sense. Like this.


What I'm saying though is that lately (in every disagreement we've had recently, to be sure, plus plenty of others you've had that I've seen), whatever isn't agreeing with you is garbage that usually seems to make no sense. Seems convenient.

Once again, I agree that I would've preferred a slower build-up. You know how I am. I'll take slower build-up over a shock victory any day of the week. But you also have to consider the fact that this IS a guy I support and have since before anyone on these boards even knew who he was. Therefore, as a fan of his, I'm going to give it a chance.

If WWE fucks it up and gives me reason to believe that they shouldn't have done this, then believe me, I'll let them have it. But if this actually WORKS, then how am I gonna continue to allow myself to be pissed off over something that's actually working? That's why, right now, I'm keeping myself open minded about it.

There's nothing mindless about it. It's just a different opinion from yours.


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

Crowds don;t seem to pop for Christian very much unfortunately. All during his match tonight I tried getting "christian" chants going and no one was interested. Hardy and Truth got alot of chants even CM Punk.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Christian got pinned by a rookie, buried.  

I'm not 'huge fan' or 'mark' of Swagger, but I could see his potential. I just think that this whole thing was way too rushed and he isn't ready. But I'm not going to get into a full argument about which lasts 2 weeks, each to their own.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Yes, I am saying that he should be buried, HHH/Warrior buried. Why? Because Swagger DOESN'T DESERVE THE TITLE and he was basically being buried before WM anyways, yet he won the MITB and then not even a week later the world title.
> 
> Sitting around doing nothing and a lot of the time being not on the card and then not bitching about it doesn't warrant you a title reign.
> 
> *Christian also could have had a epic feud with either Jericho OR EDGE, far greater than anything Swagger will ever produce. Can you not see all the possibilities in those feud?*


He can still have those feuds without the belt.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> He can still have those feuds without the belt.


But he SHOULDN'T. His misuse is sickening. It's unreal how somebody can earn a title reign as much as he has and get nothing, over and over and over.



EvoLution™;8246326 said:


> What I'm saying though is that lately (in every disagreement we've had recently, to be sure, plus plenty of others you've had that I've seen), *whatever isn't agreeing with you is garbage that usually seems to make no sense*. Seems convenient.


That isn't necessarily true. I'll give you one example, Triple H vs Sheamus at WM. I don't think Sheamus deserved to go over Triple H, I don't think he earned it, but it WAS the right move and it made a ton of sense, a lot more than Triple H winning did. I can't and won't disagree with anyone who says Sheamus should've won, even though I don't think he earned it. I'm happy with the result but it was absolutely the wrong decision.



> Once again, I agree that I would've preferred a slower build-up. You know how I am. I'll take slower build-up over a shock victory any day of the week. But you also have to consider the fact that this IS a guy I support and have since before anyone on these boards even knew who he was. Therefore, as a fan of his, I'm going to give it a chance.


Fair enough, I understand that point. However, you yourself have always repeatedly said that you KNEW he was gonna be world champion, so don't you think it should've happened the right way, with slow build up the way you like it?



> *If WWE fucks it up and gives me reason to believe that they shouldn't have done this, then believe me, I'll let them have it.* But if this actually WORKS, then how am I gonna continue to allow myself to be pissed off over something that's actually working? That's why, right now, I'm keeping myself open minded about it.


You mean like when Edge wins at Extreme Rules and Swagger goes back to the midcard? I look forward to hearing it then.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Christian also could have had a epic feud with either Jericho OR EDGE, far greater than anything Swagger will ever produce. Can you not see all the possibilities in those feud?


Of course that would be awesome

But we dont always get what we want

I wanted Miz and MVP to have an epic back and forth feud over the us title that ended with mvp wining it in a ladder match

shits not gonna happen though

Swagger will probably have a very good feud with Edge,and then a even better one with taker


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> That isn't necessarily true. I'll give you one example, Triple H vs Sheamus at WM. I don't think Sheamus deserved to go over Triple H, I don't think he earned it, but it WAS the right move and it made a ton of sense, a lot more than Triple H winning did. I can't and won't disagree with anyone who says Sheamus should've won, even though I don't think he earned it. I'm happy with the result but it was absolutely the wrong decision.


Brownie points for you. I must've looked in every thread but that one, because I haven't seen much else from what I was saying lately, and it was getting pretty disappointing.


> Fair enough, I understand that point. However, you yourself have always repeatedly said that you KNEW he was gonna be world champion, so don't you think it should've happened the right way, with slow build up the way you like it?


Yes, I do. I wanted my Brock vs. Rock moment. I wanted it badly. But I'm still going to give this a chance and see how it goes.


> You mean like when Edge wins at Extreme Rules and Swagger goes back to the midcard? I look forward to hearing it then.


I can't necessarily consider that a fuck-up if Swagger does a good job with the reign. If WWE books him horribly and THEN he loses the title, then yes, I consider that a fault of their own entirely.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EvoLution™;8246362 said:


> I can't necessarily consider that a fuck-up if Swagger does a good job with the reign. If WWE books him horribly and THEN he loses the title, then yes, I consider that a fault of their own entirely.


How's he really gonna get good booking in so short a time? The PPV is 26 days away (That's 3 SmackDown!'s, if you're keeping track) and a week ago no one thought he would even make the card (logically, since WM's card has the whole roster on it while only the big guys make the normal PPVs). They're undoubtedly going to push the fact that he's not a very strong competitor (kayfabe, don't kill me ), since they even did that with CM Punk when he had his first reign, and he had MUCH more build up than Swagger's had. On top of that, the fact that this is a triple threat match already shows that the fued is still between Edge and Jericho, and they aren't trusting him to carry a fued or his reign by himself. I imagine you're gonna be pretty pissed off with how this reign goes.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Swagger retains at ER, Feuds with some one else

edge and Jericho's feud goes personal till jericho leaves to go play rockstar


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

FUCK YEAH CAPTAIN SWAGGLES


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

All they have to do is keep him looking like, ya know, a World Champion heading into this match.

I'm not sure why they did this so fast, nor do I know why they're heading right into Triple Threat. Obviously Swagger is going to play some sort of ornamented role, because if they didn't want him involved, he wouldn't be.

I only found out about this less than two hours ago, I haven't even seen it yet, and the other 26 days still have to happen. I'm not going to waste time overanalyzing it now when I could be sleeping. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> How's he really gonna get good booking in so short a time? The PPV is 26 days away (That's 3 SmackDown!'s, if you're keeping track) and a week ago no one thought he would even make the card (logically, since WM's card has the whole roster on it while only the big guys make the normal PPVs). They're undoubtedly going to push the fact that he's not a very strong competitor (kayfabe, don't kill me ), since they even did that with CM Punk when he had his first reign, and he had MUCH more build up than Swagger's had. On top of that, the fact that this is a triple threat match already shows that the fued is still between Edge and Jericho, and they aren't trusting him to carry a fued or his reign by himself. I imagine you're gonna be pretty pissed off with how this reign goes.


Swagger retaining because Edge and Jericho were focused on each other would be a solid enough start.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> Swagger retains at ER, Feuds with some one else
> 
> edge and Jericho's feud goes personal till jericho leaves to go play rockstar


Doubtful. The whole point of Edge's return, what motivated him to come back was to take the world title. They're not gonna let him fail in doing that. 

Besides, who's he gonna fued with? Taker? Oh yeah, the Swagger marks are gonna love that. Taker would MURDER him.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Doubtful. The whole point of Edge's return, what motivated him to come back was to take the world title. They're not gonna let him fail in doing that.
> 
> Besides, who's he gonna fued with? Taker? Oh yeah, the Swagger marks are gonna love that. Taker would MURDER him.


I would think once the draft happens we'll know who will be feuding with who.


----------



## Guardian Devil (Nov 21, 2009)

YESSSS Swagger is the greatest Wrestler in the company right now and should have won the title along time ago i hope he has a very long reign


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Doubtful. The whole point of Edge's return, what motivated him to come back was to take the world title. They're not gonna let him fail in doing that.


that was the point originally, but that's easy to change to "wanting to get even with Jericho"




> Besides, who's he gonna feud with? Taker? Oh yeah, the Swagger marks are gonna love that. Taker would MURDER him.


Taker, Rey, considering the draft will have happened by then Christian is an option as well, and when Edge is done with Jericho he goes after Swagger

Not that hard man


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Is it me or was this push designed for Christian? Seriously, Cashing in on Y2J in the middle of the feud with Edge seems like something that would make sense and then suddenly Vince gets a hard on for Swagger during the Gauntlet-Handicap match with Cena and decided to go for him instead. Regardless, I'm excited for Smackdown and curious for how they'll book Swagger.


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

KingCrash said:


> Oh and Cryme Tyme broke up. Who gives a fuck?


I give a fuck.   I wanted them to win the titles first. :sad:

Ok, dumb question time: Has the Vanilla Gorilla gone face?


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I wouldn't be that surprised if Swagger was portrayed as an ultimate opportunist, similar to the way Edge was for all those years. Swagger cheap shots Jericho and Edge to win the title this week, avoids confrontation the next few weeks on Smackdown by getting counted out of matches, then steals a win at ER after Jericho/Edge has taken the other one out, and so on down the line until people genuintely HATE him the way Edge was hated.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

I fear Swagger has been flung this briefcase as a throwaway, wins the belt tonight and loses it at the PPV - just so we forget all about it by the time their precious MitB briefcase works out.

As with Sheamus, I will give Swagger a chance to impress me as champion though, before I start blasting this situation.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

sky_queen3 said:


> I give a fuck.   I wanted them to win the titles first. :sad:


me too i am looking forward to seeing that , hopefully JTG can finally shine


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> that was the point originally, but that's easy to change to "wanting to get even with Jericho"


But this is a guy who's OBSESSED with the title. Like Triple H 2003 level obsessed with the title. 




> Taker, Rey, considering the draft will have happened by then Christian is an option as well, and when Edge is done with Jericho he goes after Swagger
> 
> Not that hard man


Like I said, Taker would kill him, Rey and Punk has a lot of mileage left, and besides, Rey doesn't main event that often anyway. There's no way they're gonna draft Christian and put him in the main event. None. As for Edge fueding with Jericho non title and then coming back to Swagger, I wouldn't count on Swagger having the title that long. This won't even last as long as Sheamus's reign.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> But this is a guy who's OBSESSED with the title. Like Triple H 2003 level obsessed with the title.


he is a face now, shit changes




> Like I said, Taker would kill him,


or he could make his ass famous, iam still bitter about how the CM punk feud turned out, but it could easily go the other way



> There's no way they're gonna draft Christian and put him in the main event.


It could happen, Stranger shit has happened....like swagger wining the title



> As for Edge fueding with Jericho non title and then coming back to Swagger, I wouldn't count on Swagger having the title that long. This won't even last as long as Sheamus's reign.


yeah see above, you were the guy that was sooooo sure drew was winning


----------



## Iceman. (Jan 3, 2010)

Swagger (L)


----------



## CM Storm18 (Oct 13, 2009)

Swagger loses to Edge at ER, Edge retains at Over the Limit, Fatal Four Way AND MitB, Christian wins MitB at self named PPV, cashes in on Edge at SummerSlam and turns heel. We now have face Edge vs heel champion Christian. All is now justified.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> he is a face now, shit changes


But apparantly not enough for him to immediately want the title and say it's the reason he came back.



> or he could make his ass famous, iam still bitter about how the CM punk feud turned out, but it could easily go the other way


Taker made Kennedy, when he was Vince's boy look like a total BITCH. He CRUSHED CM Punk, who the WWE entrusted to retire Jeff Hardy and won 2 MITB's in a row. Those 2 actually had legitimate pushes. If I was a fan of a guy who was facing Evan Bourne and Santino regularly not long ago, I would CRINGE at the thought of what Taker would do to him if this is what he does to guys who are huge players.



> It could happen, Stranger shit has happened....like swagger wining the title


We're talking about Christian here. There's absolutely nothing that's less likely than Vince McMahon changing his opinion of him and giving him his due. Not even Swagger winning MITB and the title, as we've found out.



> yeah see above, you were the guy that was sooooo sure drew was winning


I thought Mcintyre was winning, but why wouldn't I? Every MITB practically other than this one, the winner is the one who the evidence agreed with and the evidence completely agreed with Mcintyre winning. You know I wasn't anywhere NEAR the only one. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if Swagger won just BECAUSE it was so obvious that Drew was winning. That Vince got a hard on for a swerve because everyone knew what was going to happen. Rest assured though, Mcintyre absolutely WILL be world champion, and it WILL be soon. You know that very well.


----------



## Calvinball (Feb 21, 2009)

Putting the belt on Swagger is very odd, to put it mildly. He has no credibility. They could have at least built him up for a few weeks and then did the shocking cash in at or right after the PPV. Adding Swagger into the mix when they could have gotten one more good month and singles PPV match out of Edge/Jericho is a bit of a buzz kill.

Punk putting up his hair seems a bit out of no where too since they dropped the head shaving bit like two months ago, and I don't think they've mentioned it in about as long. Punk/Rey was the second best feud involving Smackdown talent behind Taker/Michaels going into Mania. Looking at the rest of the show, they need Punk/Rey to continue being really strong. Hopefully they have some good angles planned to get heat back on Punk cutting hair so the possibility of him getting his head shaved will mean something; more than the usual heel gets his comeuppance.

Cryme Tyme splitting is pretty random too. That feud doesn't sound like it'll be interesting (to me at least).

Another Ziggler vs. Khali match and a womens tag that includes Tiffany don't sound good. The Kane segment and McIntyre/Hardy don't sound too hot either. 

Taker/Punk could be good depending on the time it got. Punk losing an hour after he made the challenge for the big stip match at the PPV is another thing that may not have been good idea even if Mysterio distracted him (does Mysterio distract him because I didn't see that in two of the reports I saw?). The promos w/ Jericho and Edge should be good. Other than that, it sounds like a very random show with some clunker segments.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CM Storm18 said:


> Swagger loses to Edge at ER, Edge retains at Over the Limit, Fatal Four Way AND MitB, Christian wins MitB at self named PPV, cashes in on Edge at SummerSlam and turns heel. We now have face Edge vs heel champion Christian. All is now justified.


Perfect scenario. One problem.

The person in charge of the company is Vince McMahon.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> But apparantly not enough for him to immediately want the title and say it's the reason he came back.


if wanting to get even with jericho was a factor they would of teased him challenging him batista





> Taker made Kennedy, when he was Vince's boy look like a total BITCH. He CRUSHED CM Punk, who the WWE entrusted to retire Jeff Hardy and won 2 MITB's in a row. Those 2 actually had legitimate pushes. If I was a fan of a guy who was facing Evan Bourne and Santino regularly not long ago, I would CRINGE at the thought of what Taker would do to him if this is what he does to guys who are huge players.


fine fine what ever





> We're talking about Christian here. There's absolutely nothing that's less likely than Vince McMahon changing his opinion of him and giving him his due. Not even Swagger winning MITB and the title, as we've found out.


he will win the title



> I thought Mcintyre was winning, but why wouldn't I? Every MITB practically other than this one, the winner is the one who the evidence agreed with and the evidence completely agreed with Mcintyre winning. You know I wasn't anywhere NEAR the only one. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if Swagger won just BECAUSE it was so obvious that Drew was winning. That Vince got a hard on for a swerve because everyone knew what was going to happen. Rest assured though, Mcintyre absolutely WILL be world champion, and it WILL be soon. You know that very well.


i don't know about soon but he will be world champ yes, But you were soooooo fucking sure that you weren't even willing to entertain other options


now i was sure it was gonna be christan or Drew but i also wouldn't have been surprised if it was kofi or Shelton, and i wasn't all that surprised with swagger ether


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

CM Storm18 said:


> Swagger loses to Edge at ER, Edge retains at Over the Limit, Fatal Four Way AND MitB, Christian wins MitB at self named PPV, cashes in on Edge at SummerSlam and turns heel. We now have face Edge vs heel champion Christian. All is now justified. And then we all wake up from fantasy land.


Fixed. You left out a part at the end.


----------



## CM Storm18 (Oct 13, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Perfect scenario. One problem.
> 
> The person in charge of the company is Vince McMahon.


Right, right... Swagger vs. McIntyre for the unifying of the world titles with Hornswoggle as the special guest referee. My bad.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

CM Storm18 said:


> Swagger loses to Edge at ER, Edge retains at Over the Limit, Fatal Four Way AND MitB, Christian wins MitB at self named PPV, cashes in on Edge at SummerSlam and turns heel. We now have face Edge vs heel champion Christian. All is now justified.


If this could happen that would be fantastic.

This is unbelievable. Things change in a blink of an eye.
I don't agree with this decision at all. 
But everything has pretty much been said in two different threads so I have no words. 

And I actually do want to see how this whole Cryme Tyme thing works out.
Although they could've won the titles at least once for awhile. 
Everyone else is getting a title like it's a necessity so why not?


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

GET ON YOUR KNEES!!!! ahahahahaha loving all this crying and whining over Swagger winning. I thought he would be the first to loose but Im very happy I was wrong on that one. For you simpletons that dont get it let me slow it down for you and see if we can make this whole timeline make sense, now pay attention.

Swagger claims he wont loose another match, and then looses
Gets embarrassed by Santino
Crushes Santino in a MitB qualifier
Leaves Raw to train for MitB
Wins MitB
Wins World title after the Champ was destroyed.

I mean I dont see the big confusion here. Its not your traditional build but that is more for faces anyways. Heels get in where they fit in and take advantage of any situation they can. I swear its the first time some of you have watched this stuff. For the people crying over Christian not winning MitB still....get over it, if Christian is your favorite then thats great, cheer, support, chant, clap but for fucks sake will you idiots realize that he isnt going ANYWHERE in the WWE? He isnt a fresh face and he isnt established as a ME therefore he will be jobbing until retirement. Wrap your heads around it.

In closing I LOVE this move by WWE, this time last year 99% of the IWC (myself included) were yearning for young stars to come in and really step up. Now with new faces in the ME scene people are whining that it isnt their choice or favorite.

Also saying that your not watching wrestling anymore but still posting about it in a negative light just makes you look like a HUGE D-Bag.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

sillymunkee said:


> GET ON YOUR KNEES!!!! ahahahahaha loving all this crying and whining over Swagger winning. I thought he would be the first to loose but Im very happy I was wrong on that one. For you simpletons that dont get it let me slow it down for you and see if we can make this whole timeline make sense, now pay attention.
> 
> Swagger claims he wont loose another match, and then looses
> Gets embarrassed by Santino
> ...


^This


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> he will win the title


I don't believe it. If he was gonna win the title, why is it that he didn't win MITB? Despite the fact that HE had the momentum, HE had the overness, HE has the experience necessary to carry the title and HE has the history with the 2 guys Swagger just cashed in on? Vince just picked a guy who he wouldn't even blink at a week ago over Christian. That just shows what he thinks about him. 



> i don't know about soon but he will be world champ yes, But you were soooooo fucking sure that you weren't even willing to entertain other options


When I say soon, I mean, like before WrestleMania 27, not in 3 months. Although I wouldn't be surprised if that is what happened...

I was absolutely sure that Mcintyre was winning, yes, but I entertained the option that made sense, Kofi. I always said he had a chance. I didn't forget that he had a giant fued with Randy Orton. I would've definately entertained Christian had it not been Christian, but someone who had equal momentum. It simply wouldn't have been logical to pick somebody like Swagger. That's probably why it was him...



> Right, right... Swagger vs. McIntyre for the unifying of the world titles with Hornswoggle as the special guest referee. My bad.


You know what? That's ACTUALLY more likely than Christian winning the title, and I'm being dead serious. That is absolutely sad, but his time has come and gone.


----------



## CM Storm18 (Oct 13, 2009)

sillymunkee said:


> *Verbal diarrhea*


That's all well and good. But even by WWE standards, it's an unrealistic win. He's lost to so many people in the under card it's just sad. The SmackDown! world title went from OMG Taker, OMG Jericho, Swagger? The next 5 champs might as well be Morrison, McIntyre, Truth, Ziggler and an epic debut on SD! by Santino. At least the prestige will stay the same with this line up.


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh youve got to be fucking kidding me.


----------



## CM Storm18 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey! Since SD!s belt has turned into the ECW belt thanks to Swagger, Christian has a realistic shot at winning it now! WOOT!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't believe it. If he was gonna win the title, why is it that he didn't win MITB? Despite the fact that HE had the momentum, HE had the overness, HE has the experience necessary to carry the title and HE has the history with the 2 guys Swagger just cashed in on? Vince just picked a guy who he wouldn't even blink at a week ago over Christian. That just shows what he thinks about him.


 Christian dosnet need MITB

in fact id rather have him get a title shot via Battle Royal Like Eddie gurrero , if Christian used the MITB they'd just have him cash it in cheaply, Chritans first tile win needs to be a real match 





> When I say soon, I mean, like before WrestleMania 27, not in 3 months. Although I wouldn't be surprised if that is what happened...


i see Mcintyre wining it after wm 27 to be honest, i think after he loses the ic title he'll go to the under card out of focus for a while


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

CM Storm18 said:


> Hey! Since SD!s belt has turned into the ECW belt thanks to Swagger, Christian has a realistic shot at winning it now! WOOT!


and then Kane(in the place of Tommy Dreamer) will get his last hurrah and retire when the year ends. amirite?



perro said:


> Christian dosnet need MITB
> 
> in fact id rather have him get a title shot via Battle Royal Like Eddie gurrero , if Christian used the MITB they'd just have him cash it in cheaply, Chritans first tile win needs to be a real match


got to agree with Perro over here, if *and only if* Christian gets a world title I'd rather he wins it in a real match and a real feud with real buildup and contendership. Although that will never happen.


----------



## CM Storm18 (Oct 13, 2009)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> and then Kane(in the place of Tommy Dreamer) will get his last hurrah and retire when the year ends. amirite?


Would work out quite well really.


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

CM Storm18 said:


> That's all well and good. But even by WWE standards, it's an unrealistic win. He's lost to so many people in the under card it's just sad. The SmackDown! world title went from OMG Taker, OMG Jericho, Swagger? The next 5 champs might as well be Morrison, McIntyre, Truth, Ziggler and an epic debut on SD! by Santino. At least the prestige will stay the same with this line up.


How can it be verbal when it is in text form? Good try though.

If the next 5 champs where JoMo, Drew Daddy, Ziggles, Miz and Santino I wouldnt mind at all. You know why? Your not gonna believe this cuz its probably a foreign concept for most around here.....there are bigger things in life then WWE! :shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked: IKNORITE!!!?


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> I was absolutely sure that Mcintyre was winning, yes, but I entertained the option that made sense, Kofi. I always said he had a chance. I didn't forget that he had a giant fued with Randy Orton. I would've definately entertained Christian had it not been Christian, but someone who had equal momentum. It simply wouldn't have been logical to pick somebody like Swagger. That's probably why it was him...


I actually think that's why they gave Swagger the briefcase. Out of all the future main eventers, he was the one that had nothing that could catapult him up the card.

-Mcintyre has his whole "handpicked by Vince" thing going for him.
-Kofi has his feud with Orton that makes him now a serious contender.
-Christian has big-time credibility from his long ECW title reign.
-Sheamus has his shocking world title win. 

If they really see something in Swagger, I can understand why they gave him the briefcase. Not that I agree with the decision, of course.


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

lol,edge lost at mania but swagger won on sd!......i though wwe could not go lower,i guess i was wrong,well i'm done with it for a while.


----------



## Zedders (Dec 15, 2006)

That's me not watching either Smackdown or RAW for at least the next few months. They just couldn't give Jericho a meaningful reign, could they. Now it'll be a triple threat at Extreme Rules, Thwagger will retain and Edge will beat Jericho afterwards in a non title grudge match while Thwagger main events.

And that's me going to sleep. Jack Thwagger, World Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

roberta said:


> lol,edge lost at mania but swagger won on sd!......i though wwe could not go lower,i guess i was wrong,well i'm done with it for a while.


bye *waves*


At the end of the day it dosen't matter what we think

the WWE has made their call and their gonna run with it

they arent just gonna slap the belt back on edge, cause that would be a waste, maybe if it was raw but , they didn't do it with Sheamus their not gonna do it with swagger

If you don't like it don't watch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Christian dosnet need MITB
> 
> in fact id rather have him get a title shot via Battle Royal Like Eddie gurrero , if Christian used the MITB they'd just have him cash it in cheaply, Chritans first tile win needs to be a real match


Neither does Swagger. Seriously, Swagger is one of the absolute EASIEST people in the company to make credible. He's big, he's strong and he's got an amatuer fuck background. Why does HE need a case? Shouldn't he have been built up like a smaller version of Bobby Lashley instead of becoming a jobber and then being rushed into this? I'm not gonna say Angle because nobody on this Earth is as unreal as Angle, but you get the idea...

Why does his first reign NEED to be in a real match? Edge's didn't need it, RVD's didn't need it and they were both in bigger positions than he was in. Christian's first title reign needs to be in a setting where it makes sense, nothing more. This WAS absolutely a scenario that made sense. Christian vs Jericho vs Edge? Are you fucking kidding me? That has YEARS of history behind it, but of course, we get Swagger because we're dealing with Vince...

I don't believe he's getting a title. I don't know WHY you do. Vince has NEVER had a good track record with tag teams. He takes 1 guy and makes them a star, and then he takes the other guy and throws them away. Compare HBK to Jannetty, compare Jeff to Matt, compare Bret to Owen, compare Edge to Christian, compare Taker to Kane.....you get the idea.

Also, MITB didn't even exist when Eddie Guerrero was champion.


----------



## CM Storm18 (Oct 13, 2009)

sillymunkee said:


> How can it be verbal when it is in text form? Good try though.
> 
> If the next 5 champs where JoMo, Drew Daddy, Ziggles, Miz and Santino I wouldnt mind at all. You know why? Your not gonna believe this cuz its probably a foreign concept for most around here.....there are bigger things in life then WWE! :shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked: IKNORITE!!!?


Verbal - Communicating through words. Doesn't have to be out of the mouth...

Other then your post not making any sense to what the overall topic was about, and completely contradicting your earlier post, I think it's best that I talk to you in a different fashion.

ON UR KNEES SWAGGER FINALLY WINS THE TITLE IT WAS WELL DESERVED BUT THERES MORE TO LIFE THEN WWE BUT UR ALL HATERS AND R STUPID IDIOTS FOR NOT CARING ABOUT WWE>SWAGGER AND HIS WORLD TITLE WIN! SEE HOW SMART THAT SOUNDED!? OMG IM AWESOME AND SMART!


----------



## Cpt. Charisma (Mar 29, 2005)

I don't get all the bitching, the belt does so much more for Swagger than it does for Jericho. Jericho's already accepted as a main eventer, he's not going to be leaving the main event anytime soon. Plus Swagger's always seemed like a future star, I'd much rather have him in matches with the likes of Jericho, Edge, Undertaker and Mysterio instead of Cena.

It's about time Cryme Time did something aswell, good move by WWE splitting them, Shad was a great heel in OVW, hopefully he can get that character going on Smackdown, bit similar to Zeke's character though. 

WWE's really shaking up the Smackdown undercard, after they didn't do alot on Raw other than the main event scene.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Neither does Swagger. Seriously, Swagger is one of the absolute EASIEST people in the company to make credible. He's big, he's strong and he's got an amatuer fuck background. Why does HE need a case? Shouldn't he have been built up like a smaller version of Bobby Lashley instead of becoming a jobber and then being rushed into this? I'm not gonna say Angle because nobody on this Earth is as unreal as Angle, but you get the idea...


they could of, and your right Swagger didn't need it, But he still got it, Life is nether fare nor balanced, CM punk didn't need the MITB last year god knows it helped though



> Why does his first reign NEED to be in a real match? Edge's didn't need it


he was heel

,


> RVD's didn't need it


 but he still got one .


> Christian's first title reign needs to be in a setting where it makes sense, nothing more. This WAS absolutely a scenario that made sense. Christian vs Jericho vs Edge? Are you fucking kidding me? That has YEARS of history behind it,


yess that would have been awesome, but again don't always get what we want, would a HBK/HHH/Benoit set have worked, probably

but id rather Christina win his first tile from edge having it be just the 2 of them, No jericho, No MITB


> we get Swagger because we're dealing with Vince...


god for bid he make a new main eventer


> I don't believe he's getting a title. I don't know WHY you do. Vince has NEVER had a good track record with tag teams. He takes 1 guy and makes them a star, and then he takes the other guy and throws them away. Compare HBK to Jannetty, compare Jeff to Matt, compare Bret to Owen, compare Edge to Christian, compare Taker to Kane.....you get the idea.


Cause hes the next Jeff situation waiting to happen, he has friends and people who like him in the right places, and hes gonna need a guy like christian


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cpt. Charisma said:


> I don't get all the bitching, the belt does so much more for Swagger than it does for Jericho. Jericho's already accepted as a main eventer, he's not going to be leaving the main event anytime soon.


But Jericho is the one, who.....get ready for this.....DESERVES IT.

The belt does more for fucking Luke Gallows than it does Jericho, how about we make him champion next? The world title is NOT a device you throw on jobbers to make people care about them, it's meant to be THE cornerstone of the industry. The WWE Champion is the face of the company, and the World Champion is.....a guy who was just facing Santino?



> he was heel


Oh, right, so because Christian is a face that automatically boosts his credibility to win the title normally.



> god for bid he make a new main eventer


I just told you he should've had Christian as the MITB holder. Are you saying Christian wouldn't be a new main eventer? 

And god forbid he actually BUILDS a guy who's gonna be world champion. Not like that's important. The world title's only the thing that the entire business runs on.....



> Cause hes the next Jeff situation waiting to happen, he has friends and people who like him in the right places, and hes gonna need a guy like christian


And yet, he's not pushed even CLOSE to how Jeff was. He's largely ignored and hasn't had a single major storyline since returning. 

He also has 1 guy who doesn't like him in a pretty high place. Chairman.


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

WHAT THE FUCK? Swagger is world champ? the guy had done NOTHING to deserve a world title, not only that but he plain sucks.


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

CM Storm18 said:


> Verbal - Communicating through words. Doesn't have to be out of the mouth...
> 
> Other then your post not making any sense to what the overall topic was about, and completely contradicting your earlier post, I think it's best that I talk to you in a different fashion.
> 
> ON UR KNEES SWAGGER FINALLY WINS THE TITLE IT WAS WELL DESERVED BUT THERES MORE TO LIFE THEN WWE BUT UR ALL HATERS AND R STUPID IDIOTS FOR NOT CARING ABOUT WWE>SWAGGER AND HIS WORLD TITLE WIN! SEE HOW SMART THAT SOUNDED!? OMG IM AWESOME AND SMART!


my posts make a lot of sense to most english speaking people. I find people that go apeshit over wrestling stuff online hilarious yet sad at the same time. Thought that was pretty clear.

Equally as sad but yet not hilarious at all are people who try to pick fights on a forum. Although you are right, I am awesome and smart. I dont need your vindication of my post to live on another day.

Smackdown sounds like a great show, looking forward to download it Friday morning.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Oh, right, so because Christian is a face that automatically boosts his credibility to win the title normally.


hell yes


> And god forbid he actually BUILDS a guy who's gonna be world champion. Not like that's important. The world title's only the thing that the entire business runs on.....


no the bushiness runs on money, and as long as the crowd bys Swagger as champ which they will that's all that matters




> And yet, he's not pushed even CLOSE to how Jeff was. He's largely ignored and hasn't had a single major storyline since returning.


hasn't had one since ECW maybe, no hs not pushed as hard as jeff hes not as over as jeff, but you can tell he has more respect then jeff


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

perro said:


> hell yes
> no the bushiness runs on money, and as long as the crowd bys Swagger as champ which they will that's all that matters
> 
> 
> hasn't had one since ECW maybe, no hs not pushed as hard as jeff hes not as over as jeff, but you can tell he has more respect then jeff


Swagger should be on NXT, even those guys have done more than him, if he should be champ then so should Funaki, Evan Bourne and every other jobber who has done nothing and sucks.


----------



## therock4life (Mar 15, 2007)

Sounds exciting, can't wait to watch Smackdown this week. Hopefully he retains at the next PPV as well.


----------



## CM Storm18 (Oct 13, 2009)

sillymunkee said:


> my posts make a lot of sense to most english speaking people. I find people that go apeshit over wrestling stuff online hilarious yet sad at the same time. Thought that was pretty clear.


I'll repeat myself just for you. You said that there's more to life then the WWE. Yet you were the person calling people out on hating on Swagger's win. You care just as much as everyone else. Thus, you contradicted yourself. And since you're smart enough to label others as "simpletons" then that doesn't make any sense. Awesome geniuses don't contradict themselves which you, obviously, did.



> Equally as sad but yet not hilarious at all are people who try to pick fights on a forum. Although you are right, I am awesome and smart. I dont need your vindication of my post to live on another day.


Apeshit? Says the guy who went apeshit for this win. -->


> GET ON YOUR KNEES!!!! ahahahahaha loving all this crying and whining over Swagger winning.


Fighting? Again... says the guy who was picking the fight.


> For you simpletons that dont get it let me slow it down for you and see if we can make this whole timeline make sense, now pay attention.


You're not a very smart person, are you?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> hell yes


:lmao

Why do you think RVD cashed it in legit? Because he could. Now why do you think CM Punk cashed in cheaply.....TWICE, despite the fact that he was also a face? Because he didn't have the credibility to do it another way. That's where Christian's credibility level is at, face CM Punk's. Absolutely no higher.



> no the bushiness runs on money, and as long as the crowd bys Swagger as champ which they will that's all that matters


fpalm What I meant was, the world title is what the product centers around. The title is the focal point of the shows. 

Of course they'll buy him as champ, he won the title by winning a contract that makes losing a world title match IMPOSSIBLE. They'll buy Tyler Reks in the EXACT same scenario, do you now suggest they make him the champion?



> hasn't had one since ECW maybe,


ECW wasn't major



> no hs not pushed as hard as jeff


Right, which goes against him.



> hes not as over as jeff,


Right, which goes against him



> but you can tell he has more respect then jeff


Jeff Hardy is a junkie who screws up every chance he's ever gotten. OF COURSE Christian is more respected than him. Mark Henry is probably more respected than him, where's his title? Oh wait, he doesn't have one, just like.....


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

So is Swagger a Smackdown wrestler now or still a Raw wrestler?


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

CM Storm18 said:


> But... your grammar, spelling and punctuation were all terrible. Aren't those the basic needs of the English language? STOP CONFUSING ME!
> 
> 
> Apeshit? Says the guy who went apeshit for this win. -->
> ...


Sorry, I thought this was the internet. I didn't know we were being graded. Will this be on my permanent record?

How did I go apeshit for the win? When did I pick a fight with you? I hate continuing this with such a parasite but I have to know where you are getting your opinions from. I'm perplexed as to why you are all over my cock'n'balls?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> Why do you think CM Punk cashed in cheaply.....TWICE, despite the fact that he was a face? Because he didn't have the credibility to do it another way. That's where Christian's credibility level is at, face CM Punk's. Absolutely no higher.


 no but their history's are different, christians First title win shouldn't be a nooob title win it should be a "I FINALY MADE IT" title win and you know it





> fpalm What I meant was, the world title is what the product centers around. The title is the focal point of the shows.
> 
> Of course they'll buy him as champ, he won the title by winning a contract that makes losing a world title match IMPOSSIBLE. They'll buy Tyler Reks in the EXACT same scenario, do you now suggest they make him the champion?


Swaggers not just some guy walking in off the street though, he dose have credibility, it just needs to be rebuilt backup




> ECW wasn't major


i disagree, but iam not gonna argue about this with you any more


> Right, which goes against him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


point is is what he he lacks that jeff had, he doubles what jeff didn't have

if that's confusing its cause iam tired and going to bed now


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

perro said:


> they could of, and your right Swagger didn't need it, But he still got it, *Life is nether fare nor balanced*, CM punk didn't need the MITB last year god knows it helped though


Which is why Christian won't win the world championship.


----------



## CM Storm18 (Oct 13, 2009)

sillymunkee said:


> Sorry, I thought this was the internet. I didn't know we were being graded. Will this be on my permanent record?
> 
> How did I go apeshit for the win? When did I pick a fight with you? I hate continuing this with such a parasite but I have to know where you are getting your opinions from. I'm perplexed as to why you are all over my cock'n'balls?


Edited that post a while ago. It took you that long to post that? Try again.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ESPNNYC1 said:


> So is Swagger a Smackdown wrestler now or still a Raw wrestler?


Raw wrestler I'm pretty sure. They're just doing this in time for the draft, yet again.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> As I said, perfect time to quit watching.



Well bye bye then.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh, I'm not leaving. That would give people too much satisfaction, I won't allow it.



> no but their history's are different, christians First title win shouldn't be a nooob title win it should be a "I FINALY MADE IT" title win and you know it


I don't care WHAT it is as long as it happens. I don't care if he wins with MITB, I don't care if Cena slips off the top rope like he did with Sheamus, hell, I don't care if he's AWARDED the title like Randy Orton got 1 time, all I care about is that it HAPPENS. That's it.



> Swaggers not just some guy walking in off the street though, he dose have credibility, it just needs to be rebuilt backup


If Swagger maintained the level he was at when he was ECW champion, I would have easily bought him winning MITB and cashing in successfully. EASILY. I don't buy it now in any way. You're damn right it needs to be rebuilt, and that's why he SHOULDN'T be world champion.



> i disagree, but iam not gonna argue about this with you any more


You're wise to do that, because there's no legitimate arguments supporting such a claim.



> point is is what he he lacks that jeff had, he doubles what jeff didn't have


Point is, Vince has no interest in making him world champion. Period.


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

CM Storm18 said:


> Edited that post a while ago. It took you that long to post that? Try again.



Wow congrats you just made my ignore list, slagging because I didnt respond fast enough? LOL your a true loser, again congrats.


----------



## CM Storm18 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ignoring someone in mid-debate/war is like admitting you cant win thus you take the cowardly way out. Any child can go "NO YOU'RE WRONG STUPID" and shut the door to their room so the conversation ends. So good one.

I mean, what else are you supposed to do on a wrestling forum? Have mild mannered debates where everyone ends up agreeing with each other? Forums would be a lot less popular if that were the case.


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

Yea ok sure you win. Your a winner quick go tell you mom. Feel good? Did she say AttaBoy! and pat your head? Did you get a treat!!!!?

Seriously your a hero to wrestling internet nerds everywhere! I watch it because I like it, I come on here to get the spoiler results and make fun of people that over react because their favorite didnt win.

People like you who think that this is a points system just make me bored. So like I said congrats you win!


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

Swagger on Smackdown, brilliant, I think he oozes charisma to be honest, pretty great in the ring too.


----------



## CM Storm18 (Oct 13, 2009)

sillymunkee said:


> Yea ok sure you win. Your a winner quick go tell you mom. Feel good? Did she say AttaBoy! and pat your head? Did you get a treat!!!!?
> 
> Seriously your a hero to wrestling internet nerds everywhere! I watch it because I like it, I come on here to get the spoiler results and make fun of people that over react because their favorite didnt win.
> 
> People like you who think that this is a points system just make me bored. So like I said congrats you win!


So you unblocked me due to the point system eh? Cool, cuz I can care less about it also. It's actually the first time I've ever used it because I had a feeling it'd get your attention.

And oh how wrong you are. My "foruming" comes from my buds not liking wrestling at all. So I come on here to talk about it. I barely flame war at all either, shocking? It only comes to such a point where I have 100% hate for something and someone has 100% love for it. Over react? I don't see any over reacting. Did I ever once say the WWE is doomed due to this Swagger win? No, that would be over reacting. I stated that it made no sense and was a stupid thing to do. That's called an.... OPINION! YAY!

Remember, it's people like you who give online forums a bad name. You carry on with the assumption that debating is the same as needing a win on the internet. Then when you start with the flaming, expect it back. But then you come out acting as the adult when you're being challenged. Telling said person to grow up, get a life, etc. It's all been said before, you're not breaking new ground. Seriously, grow up and get a perspective on what the point of debating is.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

HAAHAHAAH JACK SWAGGER

The guy who lost to Santino Marella several times earlier this year just pinned Chris Jericho.


----------



## MG Punk (Mar 18, 2010)

So awesome that swagger won. good to see him finally get a chance to main event.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Pyro™;8246682 said:


> Oh, I'm not leaving. That would give people too much satisfaction, I won't allow it.



Hhahah nice comeback. I'm not always with you on things, but I've gotta say, you know when you're want to make your statement. 

------------------

SD:
Jack F'N SWAGGAH wins the World Title, I did not see this one coming. But I'm glad he did. Stell SWAGGAH needs to stay on the RAW roster for 2 weeks, cos I'm going to London UK for Monday Noight RAW in two weeks. 

And what the hell, Santino only def. Swagger in a over the top rope match, wich means nothing. Our current champion (Jericho still cos SD airs friday) got jobbed out to JTG and R-Truth before he became champion again. I'm not attacking Jericho, cos he's one of the best in the WWE. 

Ziggler over Khali, hopefully he will get back in the IC title hunt. CrymeTyme spitting up is good, if they fail they may get a release. Who-hoo!!! Taker over CM Punk... why. A well a loss to the biggest name in WWE issn't a loss at all.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

For those who want to see it, Edge spearing Jericho and Swagger winning world title:

http://www.youtube.com/user/rocawearfool#p/a/u/0/niyuE8cbeCY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mw2wLjJbUso

Crowd sound hot as.

Edit- what are the youtube tags?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's almost as sad as when Jeff Hardy won the title.

Almost. Luckily, it's not humanly possible to sink lower than that, but damn, we sure have come close this time.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

King Kenny said:


> For those who want to see it, Edge spearing Jericho and Swagger winning world title:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/rocawearfool#p/a/u/0/niyuE8cbeCY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mw2wLjJbUso
> ...


wow awesome, thnks!!


----------



## X-bailey (Sep 28, 2009)

Thank god! Jericho has dropped title!!


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

X-bailey said:


> Thank god! Jericho has dropped title!!


keeping the belt warm for Jack the whole time


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

Live crowd seemed to face pop a bit for him.

Definitely heard a "Ring the bell" chant when the ref was stalling. Maybe just some people dislike Jericho that much lol.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I think the hotness of the crowd mainly attributes to just how good a heel Jericho is. Not taking anything away from Swagger, but it's true.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

X-bailey said:


> Thank god! Jericho has dropped title!!


Awful opinion.

And...



X-bailey profile said:


> Favorite Wrestler(s)?:
> Ted DiBiase, Cody Rhodes, *Chris Jericho*, CM Punk, The Miz, Randy Orton, John Morrison


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> I think the hotness of the crowd mainly attributes to just how good a heel Jericho is. Not taking anything away from Swagger, but it's true.


yea i agree. BitBawHD!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

X-bailey said:


> Thank god! Jericho has dropped title!!


ummm your sig has spoilers. Not everyone reads the Smackdown spoilers.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Oh for fuck sake.


----------



## CM Storm18 (Oct 13, 2009)

It was definitely Jericho's heelness over Swagger's... can you even call it overness? I think shock value and blind hype would be better words to describe it. I also heard some groaning of disbelief and I think I may have heard some "Bull shit" chants in there also.


----------



## chinoy316 (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm not complaining. Swagger fan here. Even when they were jobbing him the fuck out on raw. 

Actually if Jericho is injured for real, then this was logically the best move they could do other than vacating the championship.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

SWAGGAH jobbed, but did it mostly in a good fasion. He held his own against Cena and HHH, he never got squashed. And his series of matches with MVP were great to watch. On RAW he got mixed in the midcard, cos the main event on RAW is hard to get in. So it's a good move by the WWE to give him the MITB.


----------



## chinoy316 (Dec 30, 2009)

WTH happened to rematch clauses? Oh well, must be exclusive to faces. Ziggler defeated Khali by submission? FUCK YES! Thank God they're building him up. And to the people complaining about Kane vs NXT. Are you serious? Kane vs. 8 people??? GOLD. I don't care what anyone says, best smackdown in a while.

And last but not the least... It's SWAGGER TIME BABY!!!


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

WWE really couldn't give two shits about buildup anymore, could they? They just seem to have this attitude that nobody is gonna stop watching so fuck it. They've now used the World Title to try and make two stars (Sheamus and Swagger) when it should be the other way around. What happened to the World Champion carrying the company? 

I'm not gonna complain too much but I miss the days where we got to see the slow buildup of a star.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Why can't we all just get along?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow, that show looks terrible.


----------



## Centigold (Apr 5, 2009)

Ohh boyyyyy.....i'm ready for this. I'm enjoying this already, hopefully he'll have a good 4-5 month reign enough to be a credible champ. I don't see why people are moaning, look at Sheamus, he's over as fuck as a heel. 

Knowing WWE, Swagger will just lose the title the next PPV.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

JoeRulz said:


> Why can't we all just get along?


Dont you know? We have no lives, this is all we have!!


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

God, I wanna see SD badly now.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

YES! YES! YES! 

This has been a great day already. Fucking awesome.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Gin said:


> God, I wanna see SD badly now.


Just wait until the people who dont read the spoilers show up on friday


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

kiss the stick said:


> Just wait until the people who dont read the spoilers show up on friday


If they're on this forum, they'll still know. You can't keep something like this a secret on a forum this big, especially since I guarantee somebody, if not many people are gonna crop a photo of Swagger with the WHC from the video that's going around and avatar/sig it.

Besides, anybody who sees a thread title that says "***HUGE SMACKDOWN! SPOILER***" is gonna figure it out that he cashed in since that shit just DOESN'T show up otherwise.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

VERY strange that they would do this on a taped show.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not really, people find out and then they want to see it. It increases the odds of ratings going up. There's benefits to a title change on taped tv and there's benefits to a title change on live tv. SmackDown!'s had at least 4 title changes on television that I can remember. Granted, one of them was Khali's. I doubt anyone was looking forward to that, but nevertheless...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah and each time it has happened it has seemed strange to me. Maybe just my personal preference for live shows. Although I suppose knowing it COULD happen would make some people like me more willing to attend a taped show.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Just for Swagger cashing in, these spoilers look awesome, I can't wait to see that happening. Weird seeing Cryme Tyme breaking up, they didn't do much anyways and I don't like Morrison/Truth still teaming, what's the point?


----------



## cm punk$$$ (Apr 1, 2008)

God dammit, i hate WWE logic. Chris Jericho have the rematch clause since he lost the title, then why do he have to compete with Edge for the 1. contender spot?


----------



## plibb (Nov 14, 2008)

The truth comes out. Chris Jericho is the ultimate transitional/jobber champ  At least he got to retain at Mania I guess.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Cryme Tyme Brekas up? Seriously WWE?

Jack Swagger takes the title from Chris Jericho? The only "good champion" the have right now?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

So much for me hoping Hardy would feud with Mcintyre for the IC belt


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Holy shit, Swagger wins the WHC. Awesome. I'm all over this show now.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

It could still happen. They can continue to have series of matches until Matt finally gets a shot.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

BB Dog said:


> So much for me hoping Hardy would feud with Mcintyre for the IC belt


You realise that they most likely develop a feud out of Drew's assault?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Edge vs. Swagger vs. Jericho at Extreme Rules?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Gin said:


> You realise that they most likely develop a feud out of Drew's assault?


All I read was that Hardy got squashed :/ I would of thought if a feud was to continue the match would of been a little more even and Hardy would of won to feed mcintyres hate.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Why are Morrison and Truth still teaming? Ugghh!


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Holy fucking shit! I've been posting in this goddamn thread and didn't even realize Cryme Tyme broke up!! WTF? They could have at least been tag champs first. That's another huge crotch smack to a struggling tag team division.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I have a feeling that Edge & Jericho will go to RAW =(


----------



## PG-13 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Why are people whining about who is beating who?That's a kiddish reason to moan.Don't be marks.The important thing is the good show,not who beats who and not Jericho loosing.Big deal.*


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

PG-13 said:


> *Why are people whining about who is beating who?That's a kiddish reason to moan.Don't be marks.The important thing is the good show,not who beats who and not Jericho loosing.Big deal.*


Defeats the point of wrestling if we can't be marks.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

so WWE put the title on sheamus and the IWC moans they put the title on former ECW champion they moan someone just kill me :gun:


----------



## Gibsy (Jun 1, 2009)

They made it seem real, imagine its not kayfabe for a minute and everything in wrestling is real:

You have a cash in anytime world title match contract, you see the current champion messed up in the ring, wouldnt you come down, cash in the contract and get the easy win?



in befroe no I wouldnt I love jericho I want his babies


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

I have a feeling a couple months ago this was all meant for Drew McIntyre. But the guy has just bombed horribly so they put Swagger in his place. Swagger was at least a credible ECW champion, at least compared to Drews run with the IC belt. Bottom line is I think a young guy was getting a spring/summer title run all along. Better that it's Swagger instead of McIntyre


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

This is brilliant.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Pyro, you're bashing other people's opinions for being unrealistic, yet your opinion is based ENTIRELY off of assumptions and pessimism, as opposed to these other people's opinions which are based on assumptions and optimism.

Really?

It's clear that you're one of those people that tells yourself (and everybody else) something enough times until you honestly believe it's true. You act like you know Vince McMahon, which is the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard, and you're STILL maintaining that Drew McIntyre had "the most evidence" to win the MITB, even though his character was going to hell and nobody had any reason to believe he could actually win. There was no evidence. You're just too stubborn to admit that you were wrong. Swagger honestly had more "evidence," as you're calling it, going into the match than McIntyre did. McIntyre had that early push, sure, but his character went to shit after that. Swagger spent the majority of the year under the radar, but received a late push heading into MITB. And look what happened: He won.

You're going to say you're not the only one who thought McIntyre was gonna win and that thinks Christian will never win a World Title, but honestly? The people on here who agree with you got that from you. You have spent months and months flooding the forums with your ridiculous standpoints on McIntyre and Christian, and said it enough times that people actually started to believe it. It's a persuasive method that works, and you're a master at it.

I don't really get the point. Why don't you just make it easier for everyone, yourself included, and be a fan instead? You could probably use the stress relief that comes with it.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

This is fucking genius. I fucking love it.

Don't get me wrong! I like Chris Jericho but I also like some unpredictabilities. What's wrong with that?

People on WF complains that the WWE is so damn predictable and this proves EVERYONE could be wrong. In all honesty, who would EVER thought that Swagger would cash in so sudden. It's probably 1% of the entire planet saw it coming.

I like this booking. Vince would be loving seeing everyone here getting all pissed off. Besides, I have to say this is really genius and cool.

Swagger is the new World Heavyweight Champion... Well, congrats to him.

WWE Forever \m/


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

So pleased that they put the belt on Jack Swagger! 

Making me love WWE now haha


----------



## Pontiusont (Sep 21, 2006)

Sounds like a great show.


----------



## Lelouch the Demon (Feb 4, 2010)

There's ups and downs to this Jack Swagger situation. WWE wants to let their new/young talent shine, that's always good, but the thing is that there is little to no build up.

There should have at least been a feud or confrontation with Y2J, i mean, fuck.. Jericho lost the fucking title to Jack Swagger, who is (or was) Mid-Card Status.. So fucking stupid. I had a feeling that Y2J would lose it on Smackdown, but not to Swagger, fuck..

And I'm seriously getting tired of CM Punk losing, this is fucking ridiculous. It seems like he's getting punished, he loses easily at Wrestlemania, he's been losing a few weeks in a row before that, and now this week.

50 buck says he loses at Extreme Rules and loses his hair.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYTyHASrByI


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Jack Swagger vs. Chris Jericho vs. Edge at Extreme Rules. If Swagger wins the match clean, he'll start to gain tons of credibility.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EvoLution™;8247898 said:


> you're STILL maintaining that Drew McIntyre had "the most evidence" to win the MITB, even though his character was going to hell and nobody had any reason to believe he could actually win. There was no evidence. You're just too stubborn to admit that you were wrong.


How was there no evidence? He continually got Vince McMahon to erase his losses and forced his way into the match. Not only that, but on the last SmackDown!, EVERYONE attacked him. Everybody but him earned their spot. Why would you think that they would go to that length to make somebody stand out as such an outsider and not win? Obviously that's not what happened, but why would you expect it to? 



> Swagger honestly had more "evidence," as you're calling it, going into the match than McIntyre did. McIntyre had that early push, sure, but his character went to shit after that. Swagger spent the majority of the year under the radar, but received a late push heading into MITB. And look what happened: He won.


WHAT push did he get? Honestly, tell me. I saw no late push, at least nothing that could be described as a "push" by anyone other than people who considered him winning a match a push.




> You're going to say you're not the only one who thought McIntyre was gonna win and that thinks Christian will never win a World Title, but honestly? The people on here who agree with you got that from you.


Did they? I've read people saying those 2 things on forums that I'm not even a MEMBER of. How did THEY get it from me? I can influence people I've never had any contact with? That's news to me. Even the REPORTS said he was gonna win. Are you saying those news sites get their stories from ME? :lmao



> You have spent months and months flooding the forums with your ridiculous standpoints on McIntyre and Christian, and said it enough times that people actually started to believe it. It's a persuasive method that works, and you're a master at it.


Oh, ridiculous. Tell me then, why didn't Christian win MITB? Something that you GUARANTEED, by the way. You blast me for saying Mcintyre's gonna win and then you end up dead wrong too. Why didn't he, huh? Why did he not win MITB if he's ever gonna become world champion like you so adamantly believe? This was the absolute PERFECT time to move him into the main event. Instead, all that build up that he got on ECW meant absolutely nothing and he's right back at square one, which is precisely what I always told you was the case. It wasn't building him up to be a star, it was holding him back from having a meaningful storyline on Raw and SmackDown!, and obviously, you can see by how minimal an impact he's had on Raw in the 5 weeks he's been there that I'm right about that. 



> I don't really get the point. Why don't you just make it easier for everyone, yourself included, and be a fan instead? You could probably use the stress relief that comes with it.


If you can explain to me how I'm supposed to be a fan of a product that pushes people that annoy me to hell and doesn't push the people I do find entertaining, I'd love to hear it. It's easy for you to say something like that, because, somehow, you like EVERYTHING.


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYTyHASrByI


Swagger got a pretty decent pop at the end tbh.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> If you can explain to me how I'm supposed to be a fan of a product that pushes people that annoy me to hell and doesn't push the people I do find entertaining, I'd love to hear it. It's easy for you to say something like that, because, somehow, you like EVERYTHING.


Well, you dislike everything, so touché.

I go in the opposite direction: If you dislike everything WWE does at the moment, why don't you stop watching the product AND stop commenting on these things? It's not that your negative view contributed anything to discussions apart from making them longer and sadder.

Evolution is right though: You manipulate people here. I don't wanna say that it's intentional, but you do. Especially the younger or late joined people believe the things you say.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Aw hell World War 2098474957985679893 has started with Pyro and Evo. Get your popcorn out!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

It's pretty simple, they were both horribly wrong. Of course Swagger was as unexpected as could be, but that's what you get when you present your opinions as facts.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Well, you dislike everything, so touché.


I hardly dislike everything. In fact, I'm not hard to please. Cut a good promo and I'm sold. I like quite a bit. I'm a huge supporter of Jericho, Christian, Punk, Miz, Cena, Austin, JBL, Angle, Flair and Kennedy when they were around, most Undertaker runs, Eddie Guerrero, everything Edge did until 2007, Vince McMahon's character, William Regal. I only support people if they EARN it though, by being entertaining. I don't support people just because they can wrestle.



> I go in the opposite direction: If you dislike everything WWE does at the moment, why don't you stop watching the product AND stop commenting on these things? It's not that your negative view contributed anything to discussions apart from making them longer and sadder


I don't watch it anymore. As far as commenting on it? I'm not leaving, so what am I supposed to do here? I have nothing to say in useless sections like Rants or Anything, and I want to see if the WWE is ever going to start getting back on the right track. If I don't follow it again I'll never know.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't watch it anymore. As far as commenting on it? I'm not leaving, so what am I supposed to do here? I have nothing to say in useless sections like Rants or Anything, and I want to see if the WWE is ever going to start getting back on the right track. If I don't follow it again I'll never know.


How do you keep up with everything that's going on if you don't even watch it? Like do you just read all the spoiler reports? How do you form opinions on who's getting heat and who's not? Do you just watch clips to get that information?

I'm not asking to be an ass, I honestly want to know.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I wasn't that impressed by the spoilers for this week tbh.


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

BB Dog said:


> So much for me hoping Hardy would feud with Mcintyre for the IC belt


I know right.

Just don't get why they are so content on burying Matt, despite how over he is.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SarcasmoBlaster said:


> How do you keep up with everything that's going on if you don't even watch it? Like do you just read all the spoiler reports? How do you form opinions on who's getting heat and who's not? Do you just watch clips to get that information?
> 
> I'm not asking to be an ass, I honestly want to know.


I just read the results now. I may look up a clip if it looks interesting, but I've only stopped watching since Sunday.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> How was there no evidence? He continually got Vince McMahon to erase his losses and forced his way into the match. Not only that, but on the last SmackDown!, EVERYONE attacked him. Everybody but him earned their spot. Why would you think that they would go to that length to make somebody stand out as such an outsider and not win? Obviously that's not what happened, but why would you expect it to?


There was evidence BECAUSE they focused so damn much on him before the match. He was the vocal point of the SD! beforehand. He got the final pin on Christian and most of the time the person who has the laugh on a show before a PPV, loses the match. I actually said this when everyone was whining about how McIntyre is now the favorite etc, to me the spoilers showed that he was absolutely NOT going to win it. During the match it was also very evident.



Pyro™ said:


> I don't watch it anymore. As far as commenting on it? I'm not leaving, so what am I supposed to do here? I have nothing to say in useless sections like Rants or Anything, and I want to see if the WWE is ever going to start getting back on the right track. If I don't follow it again I'll never know.


Why are you still on this forum then? You still obviously enjoy the product, otherwise you don't come back all the time. If you dislike the WWE at the moment and TNA is obviously pretty poop right now, you could just....not come anymore maybe? Also, what is the right track exactly? When the WWE pushes the wrestlers YOU like? Right...


----------



## Phoenix7012 (Aug 17, 2009)

Great. TWO burials this week. First one for the World Heavyweight Championship and then one for CM Punk. What I don't understand if they wanted to get the belt on Swagger so quickly then why the fuck didn't they have Edge go over at Mania??? Swagger going over him would have gave him INSTANT heat like when Punk went over Hardy last year. Are they trying to turn Swagger face or something?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Indeed. Don't understand why Punk jobbed to Taker.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Phoenix7012 said:


> Great. TWO burials this week. First one for the World Heavyweight Championship and then one for CM Punk. What I don't understand if they wanted to get the belt on Swagger so quickly then why the fuck didn't they have Edge go over at Mania??? Swagger going over him would have gave him INSTANT heat like when Punk went over Hardy last year. Are they trying to turn Swagger face or something?


Too many title switches? They already did it when Cena won the belt and immediately lost it again.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

*SWAGGER WINNING IS GOLD!*

I've wanted them to give new guys a chance and they are. Although, i hated what they did with Sheamus, I do love this Swagger thing. It's awesome.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

..I can't believe some of the posts in the _spoilers thread_ have to do with Christian yet again this week.

First off, wow...I thought the shock of the week so far was Roger Federer bouncing out of the Sony Ericsson tennis tournament in the fourth round. But having Swagger cash in on Jericho surpasses that and is a pleasant surprise. And a good one at that. I'm all for it, but I honestly thought there were going to spend some more time on him before the actual cash-in. Not to mention he could use a _little_ more work on the mic, but it looks like they're really high on him regardless. Awesome. One star's end (HBK) is a new star's beginning (Swagger). I think the youth movement is in full effect. We're witnessing a certain breed of wrestlers who won't be around any more once this decade is finished with, and Swagger becoming the WHC is just the first step. I think more "shocks" or instore for the rest of the year. 

I have no idea why they're still having Morrison tag with Truth unless it's going to go somewhere down the line. Hopefully sooner rather then later. Already they did to Cryme Time what I thought was going to happen to Morrison when it came to Truth. Not that a heel turn could still happen. I hope what this means though is that JTG ends up coming out this the strong one. I know Shad is more than likely being pushed due to his size, but JTG has always been the better half of that tag team. He could end up being a solid mid-carder. 

Hardy loses again...Seriously, I get that he's not always going to get a win, but a squash match? Really? Hopefully, this might result in a feud for the two. There's really no one else I can think of right now that would be better suited to feud with McIntyre.

Nice to see Beth and Tiffany getting more wins.

Kane vs. The NXT Rookies. Meh. On the other hand, I read a different batch of spoilers that says Gabriel hits the 450 on him. So I'll be looking forward to that.

Nice to see Taker is still wrestling and not taking his usual time off after WM. 

For Extreme Rules I can see: Edge vs. Jericho vs. Swagger. (Battle of the blondes!) That's only if Edge/Jericho doesn't end in DQ. Then maybe it could be Edge/Swagger. And then on the RAW side maybe Cena/Batista/Orton. 

Can't wait for the show this week.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Phoenix7012 said:


> Great. TWO burials this week. First one for the World Heavyweight Championship and then one for CM Punk.


FFS no one got buried.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Ownage™ said:


> FFS no one got buried.



Don't you know when ever a heel looses there buried


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I might have to start banning people for misusing that term.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Alright this is awesome. The all American American is finally getting the push he deserves. I can't wait to watch Smackdown now.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Pyro™;8248115 said:


> If you can explain to me how I'm supposed to be a fan of a product that pushes people that annoy me to hell and doesn't push the people I do find entertaining, I'd love to hear it. It's easy for you to say something like that, because, somehow, you like EVERYTHING.


You could try not taking it so very seriously. Most people here love watching Christian wrestle, probably consider him one of their favourites; you consider him a complete failure unless he wins one of the world titles. While everyone else was enjoying watching him carry ECW week in and week out, you were busy complaining that he wasn't getting ten minutes in Raw's main event. This isn't life or death, and most people don't feel the need to live vicariously through their favourite wrestler's successes or failures.


----------



## Keith83 (Apr 4, 2006)

Swagger's first reign may be a transitional one anyway...kind of like Sheamus's.

I see Edge going over Swagger at Extreme Rules.

And I really do see the possibility of Christian stepping up and challenging Edge. Why not? It would make a great summer feud.

I understand Vince historically hasn't pushed returning employees...but history doesn't always have to repeat itself.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mister Hands said:


> You could try not taking it so very seriously. Most people here love watching Christian wrestle, probably consider him one of their favourites; you consider him a complete failure unless he wins one of the world titles. While everyone else was enjoying watching him carry ECW week in and week out, you were busy complaining that he wasn't getting ten minutes in Raw's main event. This isn't life or death, and most people don't feel the need to live vicariously through their favourite wrestler's successes or failures.


Well, I can't help it if I think one of the most entertaining people in the company should be appreciated a lot more than the less talented people who are being pushed ahead of him. Being midcard means nothing. I'm not asking for a lot, just a little appreciation. Total hacks get it, he should get it.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Well, I can't help it if I think one of the most entertaining people in the company should be appreciated a lot more than the less talented people who are being pushed ahead of him. Being midcard means nothing. I'm not asking for a lot, just a little appreciation. Total hacks get it, he should get it.


Christian deserves a push but instead crap guys like Sheamus, Miz and CM Punk get them. Christian isn't going to do anything of note soon but he will. Patience is key here.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Christian deserves a push but instead crap guys like Sheamus, Miz and CM Punk get them. Christian isn't going to do anything of note soon but he will. Patience is key here.


You had me up until the word Sheamus was finished.

Perhaps I've lost my patience because Christian has been in the WWE for 10 years.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Keith83 said:


> Swagger's first reign may be a transitional one anyway...kind of like Sheamus's.
> 
> I see Edge going over Swagger at Extreme Rules.
> 
> ...


i see probably a triple threat ladder match at extreme rules with edge, swagger and chris jericho with edge winning. then a rematch or christian to start a feud or tag team.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

wow swagger.. come on


----------



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

Swagger! So happy he won the title. Also starting to see that Pyro is wrong about pretty much anything he says.

Though Swagger won't be champ for very long, hopefully I am surprised and he gets a good run, it's good right now. Makes me happy.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Well, I can't help it if I think one of the most entertaining people in the company should be appreciated a lot more than the less talented people who are being pushed ahead of him. Being midcard means nothing. I'm not asking for a lot, just a little appreciation. Total hacks get it, he should get it.


No, I completely agree he _should_ be in the main event, and still like to believe he will be soon. (I know Swagger winning the title pisses you off, but it _does_ give Christian a readymade feud for the belt.) And, yeah, there are a few guys I consider boring or tired, and yeah, I'm sick of Cena/Tista/HHH/Orton hotshotting the championship around. But I also marked out for Tyson Kidd three times in the last week, and he couldn't really be further from the main event. If a Christian segment is entertaining, why the hell does it matter where it is in the running order?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Keith83 said:


> Swagger's first reign may be a transitional one anyway...kind of like Sheamus's.
> 
> I see Edge going over Swagger at Extreme Rules.


if they were just gonna put the belt on edge then they would of done it at maia

swaggers gonna have at least a 3 month reign [unless the wwe totally botches]


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Dark Church said:


> Christian deserves a push but instead crap guys like Sheamus, Miz and CM Punk get them. Christian isn't going to do anything of note soon but he will. Patience is key here.


I think alot of patience wore thin when he starting jobbing on Smackdown. Hell I got fed up with it. The more young guys I see getting pushed further strengthens my case that it's over for Christian.


----------



## Keith83 (Apr 4, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> You had me up until the word Sheamus was finished.
> 
> Perhaps I've lost my patience because Christian has been in the WWE for 10 years.


10 cumulative years...He's only been back 1 year 1 month.


----------



## Keith83 (Apr 4, 2006)

perro said:


> if they were just gonna put the belt on edge then they would of done it at maia
> 
> swaggers gonna have at least a 3 month reign [unless the wwe totally botches]


You may be right...I'd be fine with him keeping it 3 months.

This may just be a test run...He may lose it soon then get it back.


----------



## Finlay24 (Jul 6, 2006)

I like Jack Swagger and consider him one of the few young talents WWE currently has now that can be a star for years to come. Now he can use some fine tuning on some things but I think everyone has room for improvement in different areas. In ring wise Swagger is very talented already and has the ideal size and confidence. I don't believe putting the title on him is a bad move, it's fine by me. Especially considering the way the WWE have switched title holders at a rapid pace the last few years anyway. I just hope it's not one of those deals like oh let's have him use the MITB and cash in successfully so MITB is still important but let's have him drop it in his first defense kind of thing. Because to have someone drop a title just weeks after winning it kind of defeats the purpose of putting the title on the guy to begin with. 

If this whole thing helps establish Swagger as a new main eventer to stay and if this becomes at least a somewhat credible title reign than I'm all for it. Because the WWE need to develop new young main eventers and Swagger definitely has the potential to be one. So we'll just see how this goes and see if Swagger can make the most of it, or if WWE will even give him a chance to make the most of it. Should be interesting to see. 

For the record I agree with the majority that would have liked to see Christian win MITB and cash in and win the gold for a couple of reasons. I think he's obviously paid his dues and is deserving, he's already way over with crowd, and would have made good TV feuding with his two former partners Jericho and Edge over the gold. Hopefully Christian will still get his chance to shine soon. But I think he probably needs to be drafted to Smackdown in order to have that opportunity.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mister Hands said:


> No, I completely agree he _should_ be in the main event, and still like to believe he will be soon. (I know Swagger winning the title pisses you off, but it _does_ give Christian a readymade feud for the belt.)


What does he have to do with Swagger other than a minor fued from a year ago that no one cares about now? He already HAD a readymade fued for the belt, Edge, but they'll never pull the trigger on that. 



> If a Christian segment is entertaining, why the hell does it matter where it is in the running order?


Because I think if somebody is entertaining, they should be rewarded by being a main focus. It's irritating watching somebody who's a complete package get ignored over somebody like Swagger who I could not *possibly* be less excited about.



> 10 cumulative years...He's only been back 1 year 1 month.


And in that time, 2 people who JUST debuted recently have been pushed ahead of him. And not even guys at his level.


----------



## Keith83 (Apr 4, 2006)

Pyro, I don't really have any arguments against Christian main eventing and being a champion.

I'm just curious though...do you have an opinion of why they aren't doing that other than him being in TNA?

I'm not sure...age?...some reason they don't want him feuding with Edge? I don't know...I'm just brainstorming.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

- lordsofpain.net


> WWE Hall of Famer Steve Austin posted a message on Twitter responding to a fan who asked him about Swagger's World Heavyweight title win.
> 
> Austin sees potential in Jack Swagger, but questions if he's got the experience to justify being a World Heavyweight champion. Austin wrote: "sounds too soon to me. the kid does have a bright future though."


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Keith83 said:


> Pyro, I don't really have any arguments against Christian main eventing and being a champion.
> 
> I'm just curious though...do you have an opinion of why they aren't doing that other than him being in TNA?
> 
> I'm not sure...age?...some reason they don't want him feuding with Edge? I don't know...I'm just brainstorming.


No, I don't. It's not because of TNA, the reason he left in 2005 for TNA was because they had buried him completely after being in a title fued. He lost, he went to SmackDown! and they absolutely crushed every bit of momentum he had, and he was over huge, too. Jeff Hardy was also in TNA, and he became world champion, and Jeff Hardy was planned to win MITB in just about exactly the same timeframe as Christian had Christian won at WM 26, but Hardy got suspended and had to wait until the end of the year.

They've pushed older wrestlers to their first world title. I'm not finding an excuse, Vince McMahon from what I can tell just does not believe, for WHATEVER reason that he can carry a title even though he's more than capable.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Morrison Follower said:


> - lordsofpain.net





> WWE Hall of Famer Steve Austin posted a message on Twitter responding to a fan who asked him about Swagger's World Heavyweight title win.
> 
> Austin sees potential in Jack Swagger, but questions if he's got the experience to justify being a World Heavyweight champion. Austin wrote: "sounds too soon to me. the kid does have a bright future though."


That's all I needed to see to justify that we have a right to be baffled by this dumb decision.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Austin's word is law. It's too soon.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> What does he have to do with Swagger other than a minor fued from a year ago that no one cares about now? He already HAD a readymade fued for the belt, Edge, but they'll never pull the trigger on that.
> 
> Because I think if somebody is entertaining, they should be rewarded by being a main focus. It's irritating watching somebody who's a complete package get ignored over somebody like Swagger who I could not *possibly* be less excited about.


The Swagger/Christian feud was actually one of the better things in WWE last year - revisiting it with more at stake would be pretty cool. Plus, you'd get to revel in Christian making fun of Swagger's lisp some more, so there's that.

And like I said, I think Christian deserves his run. But to be so focused on the fact that it hasn't happened yet, to the point of ruining the entire product for yourself, seems kinda wrongheaded to me.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

lmao no it's not, who cares what he thinks!

Just face it, WWE are pushing new people, something that people have been moaning about for ages, just because it's not the person you want it doesn't make it wrong..

ON YOUR KNEES


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

yourmumsface17 said:


> lmao no it's not, who cares what he thinks!
> 
> Just face it, WWE are pushing new people, something that people have been moaning about for ages, just because it's not the person you want it doesn't make it wrong..
> 
> ON YOUR KNEES


Your sig lets me know that I shouldn't take anything you say with any importance...


----------



## Crys134 (Mar 5, 2007)

Swagger takes the belt... Really? *facepalm*


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

My sig is irrelavent, the fact that all people do is moan and whinge when there favourite superstar doesn't get pushed is important however...

Christian isn't being pushed..well boo fucking hoo


----------



## OhhhhhhhhhYeah! (Jan 20, 2010)

Excellent news!! Its Swaggers time!!

The victory has been made even more great by the amount of people moaning 

and jeez, I'm a Christian fan but the amount of people that lick his ass on this forum makes me hate him!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The amount of people that have no idea what they're talking about in this thread when it comes to Swagger is amazing. The only two people that had a valid argument for Swagger were Ownage and Evolution, and I still don't agree with them.


----------



## OhhhhhhhhhYeah! (Jan 20, 2010)

Headliner said:


> The amount of people that have no idea what they're talking about in this thread when it comes to Swagger is amazing. The only two people that had a valid argument for Swagger were Ownage and Evolution, and I still don't agree with them.


Would you like to explain? and give us a detailed view on what we should know about Swagger?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

OhhhhhhhhhYeah! said:


> Would you like to explain? and give us a detailed view on what we should know about Swagger?


Already did yesterday. It's all common sense really.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

I love the way people who think they know alot about wrestling go on and on... it's hilarious..

and all you people who are upset and crying about it is making me love Swagger so much more


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mister Hands said:


> The Swagger/Christian feud was actually one of the better things in WWE last year - revisiting it with more at stake would be pretty cool. Plus, you'd get to revel in Christian making fun of Swagger's lisp some more, so there's that.


Making fun of his lisp isn't gonna do much for me when Swagger retains the title against him.



> And like I said, I think Christian deserves his run. But to be so focused on the fact that it hasn't happened yet, to the point of ruining the entire product for yourself, seems kinda wrongheaded to me.


The thing about this entire product though is that it ruins itself. There's nothing worthwhile going on for me to be occupied with other than waiting for a Christian push that's never happening except Jericho and Punk, and even though I love them, there's no point in focusing on them right now since they've gone through their entire gimmick already. I know what they're gonna say before they even say it. I'm not interested in anything else.

I will say this though, as much as I'm dying for a Christian push, I'd run over him with a bus (not really...bad figure of speech) to get Kennedy back.


----------



## OhhhhhhhhhYeah! (Jan 20, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Already did yesterday. It's all common sense really.


All common sense? or your opinions on the matter, which you think are 100% correct and will find any other view irrelevant?


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

WHAT??? SWAGGER WINS MITB AND NOW BEATS JERICHO FOR THE TITL???? SOMEONE WILL PAY FOR THIS.

nice to see the deadman still sticking around though and hopefully they go through with the hair vs...free will? match up and make it a street fight.
They are ruining the concept of nXt with GHs and matches on smackdown i feel. or is it just me?????


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

OhhhhhhhhhYeah! said:


> All common sense? or your opinions on the matter, which you think are 100% correct and will find any other view irrelevant?


Pretty much. Do you have a credible, valid explanation for why this was the right decision?


----------



## OhhhhhhhhhYeah! (Jan 20, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Pretty much. Do you have a credible, valid explanation for why this was the right decision?


yes, I watch WWE to be entertained, Swaggers victory has entertained me, therefore I am a happy fan, simple really.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Pretty much. Do you have a credible, valid explanation for why this was the right decision?


How about the fact WWE needed to make new stars?

How about he had a good run as ECW champion?

How about he's genuninly a good wrestler and decent on the mic?

How about there just trying something different, and after the Sheamus experiment why not?

Need more?


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Meh, I already shared my opinion on this Swagger crap in the other thread.

As for the rest of the show, from what I can tell, is going to be a pretty lame episode. Punk vs. Rey at Extreme rules will be cool. I don't think it said it would be Reys mask on the line and it will still be him joining SES which makes it a little less predictable but still pretty predictable. 

I can't see Taker vs. Punk being that good of a match. It is a shame that I am saying that but I have every reason to believe it will be Taker going through the motion like last year's run with Punk.

Cryme Tyme splits...why would anyone care. They better not waste too much time focusing on these two, honestly neither will make it far alone.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

OhhhhhhhhhYeah! said:


> yes, I watch WWE to be entertained, Swaggers victory has entertained me, therefore I am a happy fan, simple really.


Terrible. Doesn't justify creative's decision at all.


yourmumsface17 said:


> How about the fact WWE needed to make new stars?


That's fine. But you don't create a star by giving them the World title too soon. WWE had much success with building up stars the traditional way for years. 


> How about he had a good run as ECW champion?


Ok. Matt Hardy had a good run with the ECW Title? Does that mean he should be World Champion? Having a good run with another title doesn't mean you should be rewarded with a bigger title.


> How about he's genuninly a good wrestler and decent on the mic?


Fine and dandy. Doesn't mean he should ne given the World title. Bryan Danielson is pretty much everything you say Swagger is plus more. Should he be rushed to the World title?


> How about there just trying something different, and after the Sheamus experiment why not?


Seems to me like they are desperate for shock value. You don't take a guy that's jobbing, and been off TV for a while and make him World champion.


----------



## OhhhhhhhhhYeah! (Jan 20, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Terrible. Doesn't justify creative's decision at all.


Not terrible at all, what do fans want from a show? to be entertained, I am! Just because you are not means nothing to me, let me guess you want Christian to be champ.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

OhhhhhhhhhYeah! said:


> Not terrible at all, what do fans want from a show? to be entertained, I am! Just because you are not means nothing to me, let me guess you want Christian to be champ.


I really don't care if Christian is champ or not. And I'm a fan.

Just because you're entertained means that WWE made the right decision by putting the belt on a guy that isn't ready yet? That makes zero sense.

I can go to the movies, be entertained and still think that things could of been done differently.


----------



## OhhhhhhhhhYeah! (Jan 20, 2010)

Headliner said:


> I really don't care if Christian is champ or not. And I'm a fan.
> 
> Just because you're entertained means that WWE made the right decision by putting the belt on a guy that isn't ready yet? That makes zero sense.
> 
> I can go to the movies, be entertained and still think that things could of been done differently.


I'm not the only one entertained.

Just because you believe its the wrong decision, does not mean it actually is the wrong decision.

And you writing off Swagger as champion is stupid IMO how do you know how his title run will turn out?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

New School Fire said:


> Cryme Tyme splits...why would anyone care.


yeah why would any one care tha the longest running, consistently over tag team has finally split up 


> They better not waste too much time focusing on these two,


They better give this plenty of time actualy



> honestly neither will make it far alone.


JTG sooooo can make it on his own


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

OhhhhhhhhhYeah! said:


> I'm not the only one entertained.
> 
> Just because you believe its the wrong decision, does not mean it actually is the wrong decision.
> 
> And you writing off Swagger as champion is stupid IMO how do you know how his title run will turn out?


What don't you understand about building up stars?

This so called Sheamus experiment isn't for everyone.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Doubtful. The whole point of Edge's return, what motivated him to come back was to take the world title. They're not gonna let him fail in doing that.
> 
> Besides, who's he gonna fued with? Taker? Oh yeah, the Swagger marks are gonna love that. Taker would MURDER him.


Exactly. Edge will win the title either at Extreme Rules or the subsequent PPV and then start a feud with CM Punk. 

Then again, this is the WWE, so they probably won't capitalize on an Edge/Punk feud. Instead, we'll probably see something like Swagger/Morrison for the belt.:no:


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Leechmaster said:


> Exactly. Edge will win the title either at Extreme Rules or the subsequent PPV and then start a feud with CM Punk.
> 
> Then again, this is the WWE, so they probably won't capitalize on an Edge/Punk feud. Instead, we'll probably see something like *Swagger/Morrison* for the belt.:no:


you can hate all you want but i would LOVE to see that


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

perro said:


> yeah why would any one care tha the longest running, consistently over tag team has finally split up
> They better give this plenty of time actualy
> 
> *JTG sooooo can make it on his own*


Yeah I think JTG shows a lot of really nice tools. He's fairly hip, dresses well for his gimmick, can dance pretty well, and has ok to average mic skills. The crowd interacts with him and he's over, as well as being pretty good in the ring with one or two pretty good signature moves (not sure what it's called but when he wraps his hands around their neck after bouncing off the ropes for a sort-of-clothesline). He definitely shows in-ring charisma (whether you enjoy that type of charisma or not).

The only real issue with him is his size, which might make it hard for him to get over above a mid-champion level. 

Unfortunately right now it looks like they will be pushing Shad first. Shad botches a lot more and doesn't have nearly as good ring skills (isn't very fluid). But maybe he'll improve or eventually the angle will put over JTG, who knows.


----------



## OhhhhhhhhhYeah! (Jan 20, 2010)

Headliner said:


> What don't you understand about building up stars?
> 
> This so called Sheamus experiment isn't for everyone.


And do you know for a fact Swagger isn't going to work as World Champ?

Could be a great way of building Swagger as star by giving him the belt and feuding with the likes of Jericho, Edge, Punk, Mysterio and Undertaker.

Not every superstar has to go through years of tag team action, years in the mid card and then make it to the main event.

Time will tell how it goes for Swagger, he's been champ for one day.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Darkwing Duck said:


> Yeah I think JTG shows a lot of really nice tools. He's fairly hip, dresses well for his gimmick, can dance pretty well, and has ok to average mic skills. The crowd interacts with him and he's over, as well as being pretty good in the ring with one or two pretty good signature moves (not sure what it's called but when he wraps his hands around their neck after bouncing off the ropes for a sort-of-clothesline). He definitely shows in-ring charisma (whether you enjoy that type of charisma or not).
> 
> The only real issue with him is his size, which might make it hard for him to get over above a mid-champion level.
> 
> Unfortunately right now it looks like they will be pushing Shad first. Shad botches a lot more and doesn't have nearly as good ring skills (isn't very fluid). But maybe he'll improve or eventually the angle will put over JTG, who knows.


I am really hoping that they will actually feud against each other


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Leechmaster said:


> Exactly. Edge will win the title either at Extreme Rules or the subsequent PPV and then start a feud with CM Punk.
> 
> Then again, this is the WWE, so they probably won't capitalize on an Edge/Punk feud. Instead, we'll probably see something like Swagger/Morrison for the belt.:no:


LOL, I've noticed you've been really negative on how WWE is using Punk lately. You shouldn't worry about his position, I don't like him losing so much either but he's absolutely fine. He's like Jericho, he's teflon. No matter what you do to him, he bounces back. He's not able to be buried because his character is so far ahead of everyone else's on the roster that it automatically gives him credibility, which is a very special trait. No one in the last 5 years or even beyond but JBL, Jericho and Punk have had it.

WWE loves Punk. Really loves him. Gave him every single title in the company bar the US and WWE championship pretty fast, he's the only guy since the brand split to be main/world champion on all 3 brands, he runs a huge angle pretty much all by himself, he retired Jeff Hardy and he's won 3 world titles in a year's time and 2 back to back MITB's. Every wrestler has hot streaks and cold streaks.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Terrible. Doesn't justify creative's decision at all.
> 
> That's fine. But you don't create a star by giving them the World title too soon. WWE had much success with building up stars the traditional way for years.
> 
> ...



I seriously dont understand what people like you want from wrestling. Fucking moan.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

> And do you know for a fact Swagger isn't going to work as World Champ?
> 
> Could be a great way of building Swagger as star by giving him the belt and feuding with the likes of Jericho, Edge, Punk, Mysterio and Undertaker.
> 
> ...


All in believability. Wrestling based on realism works better. So I don't see how someone can believe in a guy jumping up from nothing to World Champion.



bulklogan said:


> I seriously dont understand what people like you want from wrestling. Fucking moan.


I don't expect much actually.


----------



## OhhhhhhhhhYeah! (Jan 20, 2010)

Headliner said:


> All in believability. Wrestling based on realism works better. So I don't see how someone can believe in a guy jumping up from nothing to World Champion.


He didn't exactly jump from nothing, He was ECW Champ, not a world championship I admit, but he was the top champion for that show, all good experience for him.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

Headliner said:


> All in believability. Wrestling based on realism works better. So I don't see how someone can believe in a guy jumping up from nothing to World Champion.
> 
> I don't expect much actually.


I would say that as a Swagger supporter, while it may seem a bit like Headliner is hating on Swagger I believe he is just mainly hating on the lack of logic and progression used in putting the WHC Title on him. 

I mean I'll all for logic in the WWE, although they often don't use it now. Really when too many nonsensical things happen it's just going to lead to cognitive dissonance for the audience.

Question for fellow Swagger supporters though, would you prefer he win the title this way, or after a bit of build? Like I said in this Monday's RAW discussion, I really was hoping that they'd use the briefcase to elevate him for a couple months and then take it off of Cena. Wouldn't that really legitimize him in the main event? Instead, in the casual's eye, it's possible they will see this win as a fluke and not accept him truly at the main event level (like what happened to Sheamus) which would hurt Jack in the long run. 

But on the other hand, obviously every Swagger mark is gonna mark out right now for him winning the title, and it's pointless and counterproductive to try to quell that in this thread 

Swagger WAS ECW champ, and handled that pretty well, so surely a lot of people in the company had great faith in him. But I think the issue is that since he was buried so severely on RAW it would seem a great shock for him to win the title right now. I mean, what if MVP won the title tomorrow, or perhaps everybody's favorite, Matt Hardy. Wouldn't that seem a bit odd to you, even though those two both held the US title for a very long time?


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

Headliner said:


> All in believability. Wrestling based on realism works better. So I don't see how someone can believe in a guy jumping up from nothing to World Champion.
> 
> 
> I don't expect much actually.



Great answer.. not. Seriously i'm curious to know what you would'nt complain about. Fair enough Swagger winning MITB & then the title is out of the blue & strange as he has been jobbing but still its not HHH, Edge etc winning it for the billionth time & it opens up some new fueds & angles in the main event. Bad build up but the unpredictability will have done its job for the casuals & people like you dont matter to them, so who cares.

But guarenteed YOU will keep watching to see what happens next.

Sorry to attack you but you seem to be getting angry with anybody who likes what WWE has done.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

OhhhhhhhhhYeah! said:


> He didn't exactly jump from nothing, He was ECW Champ, not a world championship I admit, but he was the top champion for that show, all good experience for him.


ECW Champ.
Goes to Raw. Gets in MVP and US title feuds.
Starts to lose. 
Gets dropped from TV for a while.
Lose more.
Wins a MITB qualifier
Wins MITB
Wins the World title. 



Darkwing Duck said:


> I would say that as a Swagger supporter, while it may seem a bit like Headliner is hating on Swagger I believe he is just mainly hating on the lack of logic and progression used in putting the WHC Title on him.


Thank you. Someone finally understands. I don't have much of a problem with Swagger. He does seem to have a bright future if he can stay on track.



bulklogan said:


> Great answer.. not. Seriously i'm curious to know what you would'nt complain about. Fair enough Swagger winning MITB & then the title is out of the blue & strange as he has been jobbing but still its not HHH, Edge etc winning it for the billionth time & it opens up some new fueds & angles in the main event. Bad build up but the unpredictability will have done its job for the casuals & people like you dont matter to them, so who cares.
> 
> But guarenteed YOU will keep watching to see what happens next.
> 
> ...


You really don't know me. I'm just a normal fan that supports what I feel is a right decision, and criticizes what I think is wrong. I'm not the type to "want" to watch after shock value. Mainly if I feel it's not the right type.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Hell, if Swagger being champ is ok due to his ECW reign then fuck it, lets get Christian in on this action!

oh wait....Vince and Christian...I forgot that shit.

Erm.....

yeah!


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

Headliner said:


> You really don't know me. I'm just a normal fan that supports what I feel is a right decision, and criticizes what I think is wrong. I'm not the type to "want" to watch after shock value. Mainly if I feel it's not the right type.


Fair enough, each to their own. Its fine to have your own opinions, but dont belittle other people when theirs differ from yours.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

perro said:


> yeah why would any one care tha the longest running, consistently over tag team has finally split up
> They better give this plenty of time actualy
> 
> JTG sooooo can make it on his own


I find JTG to be about as annoying as Hornswoggle. He is not much different than R-truth actually. Similar move sets and somewhat of the same gimmick. Cryme Tyme just fit the profile more of a typical gangster. So yeah...I don't need another R-Truth getting a singles push. 

And no I don't think people will care about them breaking up just because they have been together for a long time. It's not like they have any real accomplishments to even make people care about them.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

New School Fire said:


> I find JTG to be about as annoying as Hornswoggle. He is not much different than R-truth actually. Similar move sets and somewhat of the same gimmick. Cryme Tyme just fit the profile more of a typical gangster. So yeah...I don't need another R-Truth getting a singles push.
> 
> And no I don't think people will care about them breaking up just because they have been together for a long time.* It's not like they have any real accomplishments to even make people care about them.*


And yet people have always cared about cryme tyme

JTG is great int he ring and is good on the mic, if they basically use him as the new Eddie Guerrero he will be a huge star


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

perro said:


> And yet people have always cared about cryme tyme
> 
> JTG is great int he ring and is good on the mic, if they basically use him as the new Eddie Guerrero he will be a huge star


Im not sure there is enough evidence of him in singles competition to call him great unless there is some match that I am not aware of.

And comparing him to Eddie Guerrero? :no:


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

New School Fire said:


> I find JTG to be about as annoying as Hornswoggle. He is not much different than R-truth actually. Similar move sets and somewhat of the same gimmick. Cryme Tyme just fit the profile more of a typical gangster. So yeah...I don't need another R-Truth getting a singles push.
> 
> And no I don't think people will care about them breaking up just because they have been together for a long time. It's not like they have any real accomplishments to even make people care about them.


JTG the character is quite similar to R-Truth, yea, but we don't really know what their gimmicks will be now that they've split up. JTG has a much smoother and more fluid ring moveset than R-truth too, and doesn't do all that sloppy spinning shit that doesn't even connect. Hopefully singles JTG would get a much deeper, fleshed-out character. 

People don't care about them because they have no accomplishments because they weren't booked to have any. And that's not even really true; as poorly as they were booked they still were the most over tag team for good parts of the last 2 years.

EDIT-


New School Fire said:


> Im not sure there is enough evidence of him in singles competition to call him great unless there is some match that I am not aware of.
> 
> And comparing him to Eddie Guerrero? :no:


Well I couldn't say he is _great_ but I feel he is certainly can work a couple nice styles in the ring and doesn't botch much. He basically carried Shad in 90% of their tag matches ever. I'll try to find some videos later of singles. I don't think he was comparing him to Eddie Guerrero, just suggesting a way he could be used to get him over with the audience.

Why do you even hate JTG so much? It's unlikely that singles JTG will have that same black-stereotype gimmick.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

perro said:


> And yet people have always cared about cryme tyme
> 
> *JTG is great int he ring and is good on the mic, if they basically use him as the new Eddie Guerrero he will be a huge star*


I can tolerate some things on here but that statement is NOT one of them. Don't you dare say ANYONE can be the next Eddie Guerrero. No man will be ever be like Eddie ESPECIALLY that fool JTG.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> And yet people have always cared about cryme tyme
> 
> JTG is great int he ring and is good on the mic, if they basically use him as the new Eddie Guerrero he will be a huge star


Come on bro. Come on, you stepped over the line. Eddie G was fucking elite. Best heel of all time, STUNNING emotional range, doubled as an amazingly fun face, sweet mic skills, awesome charisma, crazy in ring performer. You're not doing JTG a service by comparing him to a legend, you're just gonna make people discredit his talents and think he's overrated.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Edit: To Darkwing

JTG's gimmick won't change. He has been around to long for a sudden gimmick change unless he goes away for a long period of time. Seeing as that won't happen he will turn in to a carbon copy of R-Truth without the singing intro.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

You know if christian cashed in mitb on jericho instead of swagger everybody would be marking out. 

But swagger won, so we have to deal with it. Sad right now....My favorite show just went downhill for me.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

WWE has absolutely no competition right now, they can slack off and still get the same ratings. Competition will create better storylines. But there is no competition because tna's ratings right now are in the crapper. 0.6 come on tna.

I'm mad right now at this, the storylines are going way downhill. The Kane thing, seriously wwe WTF!

WWE can slack off right now and it's sad, i'm still not going to watch tna because after one show, besides pope and wolfe I was extremely disinterested in the show.

WWE needs to be putting on a better product, but they won't because they have an extrememly loyal fanbase and will continuously put on good ratings.


----------



## Keith83 (Apr 4, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> No, I don't. It's not because of TNA, the reason he left in 2005 for TNA was because they had buried him completely after being in a title fued. He lost, he went to SmackDown! and they absolutely crushed every bit of momentum he had, and he was over huge, too. Jeff Hardy was also in TNA, and he became world champion, and Jeff Hardy was planned to win MITB in just about exactly the same timeframe as Christian had Christian won at WM 26, but Hardy got suspended and had to wait until the end of the year.
> 
> They've pushed older wrestlers to their first world title. I'm not finding an excuse, Vince McMahon from what I can tell just does not believe, for WHATEVER reason that he can carry a title even though he's more than capable.


Different topic...but..who was it who buried Christian...Cena...if I remember right? 

I remember him moving to Smackdown and not getting anywhere.

Yeah...I can't see why Vince would believe that about Christian. He has all the tools...he's over, he can wrestle, he has good mic skills...He can do mostly anything. I understand your frustration.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

DFUSCMAN said:


> You know if christian cashed in mitb on jericho instead of swagger everybody would be marking out.
> 
> But swagger won, so we have to deal with it. Sad right now....My favorite show just went downhill for me.


perro said it best a couple of pages back - It doesn't matter who gets pushed, people will always complain about it.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

New School Fire said:


> Im not sure there is enough evidence of him in singles competition to call him great unless there is some match that I am not aware of.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6o4NALhufq4



> And comparing him to Eddie Guerrero? :no:


Cryme tyme was the black version of Los Guerreros

JTG could easily be the next Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

perro said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6o4NALhufq4
> 
> Cryme tyme was the black version of Los Guerreros
> 
> JTG could easily be the next Eddie Guerrero


JTG doesn't have the charisma and mic skills of Eddie. He is decent in both areas, but not as good as.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Keith83 said:


> Different topic...but..who was it who buried Christian...Cena...if I remember right?
> 
> I remember him moving to Smackdown and not getting anywhere.
> 
> Yeah...I can't see why Vince would believe that about Christian. He has all the tools...he's over, he can wrestle, he has good mic skills...He can do mostly anything. I understand your frustration.


When he moved to Smackdown it was mainly Batista...ironic since Batista is the main one who said Christian should be main eventing...but Cena basicallly buried him on Raw. Christian came out for months dogging Cena and instead of it being one on one, they had Jericho get involved and made it a triple threat with Christian getting pinned and instead of carrying out the fued, they went with Jericho and Cena with Jericho getting his ass whooped in every match until he was fired.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Gin said:


> JTG doesn't have the charisma and mic skills of Eddie. He is decent in both areas, but not as good as.


Iam not saying he dose

But you cant say that using him as they used Eddie wouldn't be easy to do


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

perro said:


> Iam not saying he dose
> 
> But you cant say that using him as they used Eddie wouldn't be easy to do


You mean the "Lie, Cheat and Steal"-Gimmick? Yeah, could work. Depends on how good JTG develops his charisma. Oh and he needs an attire change as well.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> JTG could easily be the next Eddie Guerrero


Yeah, yeah. JTG is the next Eddie, Jack Swagger is the next Kurt Angle and John Morrison is the next HBK.

OR, neither of those 3 will get anywhere near the level of their counterparts.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, yeah. JTG is the next Eddie, Jack Swagger is the next Kurt Angle and John Morrison is the next HBK.
> 
> OR, neither of those 3 will get anywhere near the level of their counterparts.


This.

People should stop worrying about a certain wrestler being the next whatever and start worrying about being the first of their own kind.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Gin said:


> You mean the "Lie, Cheat and Steal"-Gimmick? Yeah, could work. Depends on how good JTG develops his charisma. Oh and he needs an attire change as well.












Looks fine to me considerign his Gimmick

maybe some tights like carlito's




> Yeah, yeah. JTG is the next Eddie, Jack Swagger is the next Kurt Angle and John Morrison is the next HBK.
> 
> OR, neither of those 3 will get anywhere near the level of their counterparts.


The Young guys will always Get compared to those who came before them

Cena despite all hes accomplished is still compared to the Rock, Austin, and Hogan


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Seriously Perro you must be f*cking delusional if you think jtg is the next eddie. There isn't going to be a NEXT Eddie Guerrerro. Eddie was shawn michaels like in the ring, and a genius on the mic. Don't even think that JTG is anywhere near Eddie's level.

JTG is a good wrestler with decent mic skills, but he is a million miles away from being eddie guerrerro.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, yeah. JTG is the next Eddie, Jack Swagger is the next Kurt Angle and John Morrison is the next HBK.
> 
> OR, neither of those 3 will get anywhere near the level of their counterparts.


JTG should be killed, so should Morrison ... Angle's overrated. He's good but he's not great. Swagger has potential to far exceed him.

I'm sure I'll be laughed at but Angle's not even in the top 20 in North America at the moment. He's stayed at a good level for a few years but he's really not that great and Swagger has more than a chance of reaching his level.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> The Young guys will always Get compared to those who came before them
> 
> Cena despite all hes accomplished is still compared to the Rock, Austin, and Hogan


Yes, but comparing Cena to them is APT. Cena is one of the biggest draws in wrestling history, and even though wrestling is now in a slump, business wise, he is drawing comparatively, for this era what they were drawing comparative for their era. Cena is an absolute MACHINE and is deserving of every push he's ever gotten, regardless of if it's stale and tired (and it is), and has earned comparison rights. 

Saying JTG can be the next Eddie just because he has above average charisma and a gimmick based on stealing is nonsense. Eddie was a gem.



> JTG should be killed, so should Morrison ... Angle's overrated. He's good but he's not great. Swagger has potential to far exceed him.
> 
> I'm sure I'll be laughed at but Angle's not even in the top 20 in North America at the moment. He's stayed at a good level for a few years but he's really not that great and Swagger has more than a chance of reaching his level.


I'm not gonna get into the wrestling ability debate, other than that Angle is my personal favourite of all time to watch in the ring. In the WWE at least. Haven't watched him in TNA.

What I was talking about though is star power. Swagger's not getting to his level if he wins 10 world titles. Hell, not even Randy Orton right now is a bigger star than Kurt Angle. Angle was a legend that people compared up there with HBK after just a couple years, he's a phenom.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Seriously Perro you must be f*cking delusional if you think jtg is the next eddie. There isn't going to be a NEXT Eddie Guerrerro. Eddie was shawn michaels like in the ring, and a genius on the mic. Don't even think that JTG is anywhere near Eddie's level.
> 
> JTG is a good wrestler with decent mic skills, but he is a million miles away from being eddie guerrerro.


I said he could be the next Eddie in terms of how they could use him gimmick wise, Cause there are definate similarities

Its no more delusional then comparing Morrison to HBK


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

perro said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6o4NALhufq4
> 
> Cryme tyme was the black version of Los Guerreros
> 
> JTG could easily be the next Eddie Guerrero


Dude just stop. You're going crazy with this nonsense for real. He is in no way the next Eddie G. You're getting disrespectful now.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Dude just stop. You're going crazy with this nonsense for real. He is in no way the next Eddie G. You're getting disrespectful now.


How am i being disrespectful


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

perro said:


> I said he could be the next Eddie in terms of how they could use him gimmick wise, Cause there are definate similarities
> 
> Its no more delusional then comparing Morrison to HBK


gimmick wise, maybe.

but on all other ways nowhere close to the all around in ring performer eddie was.


----------



## Phoenix7012 (Aug 17, 2009)

perro said:


> I said he could be the next Eddie in terms of how they could use him gimmick wise, Cause there are definate similarities
> 
> Its no more delusional then comparing Morrison to HBK


Both of those comparisons are pretty darn delusional.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

I like JTG, but no way in hell can he be compared to Eddie. Gimmick wise or not.

I'm interested in this Smackdown, but I'm pissed Swagger has the belt.:side:


----------



## cm punk$$$ (Apr 1, 2008)

Do anyone know how the Punk-Undertaker match was. Long? Short? Squash?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

DFUSCMAN said:


> gimmick wise, maybe.
> 
> but on all other ways nowhere close to the all around in ring performer eddie was.


hes still young and his real singles career hasn't even started that


I see shades of Eddie in him, and he could be utilized like Eddie was


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

It gets really tiring when people keep comparing wrestlers to other wrestlers, or when people say 'this wrestler can be used like this wrestler'. JTG is NOWHERE near Eddie Guerrero's level, and in my opinion he never will be. JTG is JTG and that's it, nothnig more. Stop the comparisons.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

King Kenny said:


> It gets really tiring when people keep comparing wrestlers to other wrestlers, or when people say 'this wrestler can be used like this wrestler'. JTG is NOWHERE near Eddie Guerrero's level, and in my opinion he never will be. JTG is JTG and that's it, nothnig more. Stop the comparisons.


how so??

jtg has a pretty good size, is very good on the mic, is very over, and is good in the ring.

just have him cut the braids, slap some tights on him, and make him use his real name jayson paul and you have a young talent.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

These wrestlers will get nowhere if they're continually compared to and said to be used like that specific wrestler. Let them make their own name for themselves.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

oh i'm not comparing him with eddie but i'm saying he could be a very good wrestler ... he can wrestle, talk, and is over.

oh and he's 25 so he has age on his side.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

i ll say it again the young guys will ALLL Ways be compared to those who came before

Iam not gonna stop Comparing JTG to Eddie. i truly believe it when i say it


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

You can believe what you want, doesn't make it true. Each to their own though obviously.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> i ll say it again the young guys will ALLL Ways be compared to those who came before
> 
> Iam not gonna stop Comparing JTG to Eddie. i truly believe it when i say it


You're very gullible then. The WWE placing him with a stealing gimmick does not mean he is or can be even remotely like Eddie Guerrero.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I really like JTG. He's got heaps of talent in the ring and I always found him the better mic worker in Cryme Tyme so I'm excited about the possible push. Sadly, I don't see him going beyond the midcard. He'll always be seen as too small.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> You're very gullible then. The WWE placing him with a stealing gimmick does not mean he is or can be even remotely like Eddie Guerrero.


he has the tools, if the wwe pushes him he'd excel


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

i believe its shad who is going to be getting the push anyway, he has that monste presence and i reckon at next weeks smackdown he'll come out with a promo about jtg was holding him back etc.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

It's True said:


> i believe its shad who is going to be getting the push anyway, he has that monste presence and i reckon at next weeks smackdown he'll come out with a promo about jtg was holding him back etc.


You can push 2 people at once you know

and they could end up feuding


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

perro said:


> i ll say it again the young guys will ALLL Ways be compared to those who came before
> 
> Iam not gonna stop Comparing JTG to Eddie. i truly believe it when i say it


I don't care if you believe the movie 2012 will happen! It's still ignorant and dumb to believe!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> I don't care if you believe the movie 2012 will happen! It's still ignorant and dumb to believe!



Cryme tyme was able to be over with out trying, JTG carrying the gimmick by himself if given a chance will be huge

Its not that much of a stretch


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

perro said:


> Cryme tyme was able to be over with out trying, JTG carrying the gimmick by himself if given a chance will be huge
> 
> Its not that much of a stretch


Him being the new Eddie Guerrero is a stretch longer than Vickie's stretch marks on her ass...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

You've seen Vickie Guerrero's bare ass?


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

ALL AMERICAN, AMERICAN.

Should get a lengthy title reign IMO, would put him over alot more than if he has one like Punk's 2008.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

perro said:


> he has the tools, if the wwe pushes him he'd excel


I seriously doubt JTG will ever be able to work eye-popping matches and cut excellent promos like Eddie.

Honestly, it's a disservice to Eddie by comparing JTG to him.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

perro said:


> You've seen Vickie Guerrero's bare ass?


Dude all i can say is thank God you're nowhere near creative team...you'd have us subjected to watching JTG coming out in a Dodge Charger on spinners on hydralics!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

> Honestly, it's a disservice to Eddie by comparing JTG to him.


Iam not comparing Eddie to JTG i am comparing JTG to Eddie their is a Difference





TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Dude all i can say is thank God you're nowhere near creative team...you'd have us subjected to watching JTG coming out in a Dodge Charger on spinners on hydralics!


no that's too obvious, Id be Much more subtle then that, id have him steal the shit of the heels hes facing

say he feuds with Drew, Id have JTG steals his Coat and wear it to the ring one week, have a back stage segment of him trying to Mack on Tiffany, and pull the Classic Break into his locker room and Hawk his shit to the audience


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

perro said:


> Iam not comparing Eddie to JTG i am comparing JTG to Eddie their is a Difference


That's what he said....AND EITHER WAY IT'S STILL A DISGRACE TO THE LEGEND THAT IS LATINO HEAT!




> no that's too obvious, Id be Much more subtle then that, id have him steal the shit of the heels hes facing
> 
> say he feuds with Drew, Id have JTG steals his Coat and wear it to the ring one week, have a back stage segment of him trying to Mack on Tiffany, and pull the Classic Break into his locker room and Hawk his shit to the audience


That screams mid-card all day if JTG is doing it...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> That's what he said....AND EITHER WAY IT'S STILL A DISGRACE TO THE LEGEND THAT IS LATINO HEAT!


 not really, 



> That screams mid-card all day if JTG is doing it...


 its supposed to get him over as a mid card singles guy which it would, 

after he had solidified himself there, and it came time to push him to the main event id have him feud with Like Orton or Jericho, some one to Belittle him for his street up bringing, in response id have JTG get street on them, Hit and run tactics, Brawls, throw in a "Iam form the street and iam harder then any thing you can throw at me" Face Determination, and he'd be ready for the main event


----------



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

Leechmaster said:


> Exactly. Edge will win the title either at Extreme Rules or the subsequent PPV and then start a feud with CM Punk.
> 
> Then again, this is the WWE, so they probably won't capitalize on an Edge/Punk feud. Instead, we'll probably see something like Swagger/Morrison for the belt.:no:


They've given up on Morrison it seems to me. I know I always bash him but I honestly do not see them going this route. I see him retaining at Extreme Rules and feuding with somebody coming over from RAW in the draft, I dunno who yet though.

While I think it might have been too soon to put the title on him, I'm not writing him off as a bad champion yet, I'll wait to see how they build him up. Also I wouldn't call it the "Sheamus Experiment" I'd call it the "JBL Experiment" and I can see Swagger going the JBL and not the Swagger route of thing, beating challenger after challenger, PPV after PPV, eventually people will come around and see him as a true star much like they did JBL.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

perro said:


> not really,
> 
> its supposed to get him over as a mid card singles guy which it would,
> 
> after he had solidified himself there, and it came time to push him to the main event id have him feud with Like Orton or Jericho, some one to Belittle him for his street up bringing, in response id have JTG get street on them, Hit and run tactics, Brawls, throw in a "Iam form the street and iam harder then any thing you can throw at me" Face Determination, and he'd be ready for the main event


And the fans would accept this and he'd be over?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> And the fans would accept this and he'd be over?


Why not, this right here is a better build up then what their becoming accustomed too


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

perro said:


> Why not, this right here is a better build up then what their becoming accustomed too


To be honest I dont' see any change in what you just laid out for me then what he's been doing while in Cryme Tyme...and I especially don't see anything remotely related to what Eddie did and was about, THANK GOD.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> To be honest I dont' see any change in what you just laid out for me then what he's been doing while in Cryme Tyme


the first part sure thats the point but the second part come on



> ...and I especially don't see anything remotely related to what Eddie did and was about, THANK GOD.


A side form the lovable face who steals of course


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

LOL, just remembered, the SD TV tapings I'm going to on the 13th did advertise a Jericho vs Edge WHC main event. Guess not then! :lmao


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

This is crap. If Jericho or Edge aren't champion, then they should give the belt back to Punk - not put it on this lisping, muppet.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> The crowd was confused when Swagger won. The crowd shouldn't be confused when someone whens a world title!


Maybe they're confused, because Jack Swagger should be nowhere near a World championship.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

The Monster's Boss said:


> I just can't believe Jack Swagger is World Champion. Is WWE that desperate to create new stars, they're just skipping the step of proper build-up?


I guess so.


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Stone Cold 4life said:


> LOL, just remembered, the SD TV tapings I'm going to on the 13th did advertise a Jericho vs Edge WHC main event. Guess not then! :lmao


Smackdown 02 arena? I'll be there to 

Hope we get to see Taker and the new champion Swagger.

Maybe the dark match will be the same just without the world title?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't really care for the rest of the results but i'll definitely tune in to see Swagger become Champion, i've always liked Swagger and marked out ringside when he won the MITB at Mania 26! I cannot believe people are already bitching about Swagger as Champion, let's just see how it goes? I for one am very excited! I'm even happier that Edge is not Champion but i'm interested to see who wins the Edge/Jericho match next week to see who gets a shot at Swagger tho! Oh i love it!


----------



## CM Storm18 (Oct 13, 2009)

I'll still watch SD! for the Punk/Mysterio feud. Shame really.


----------



## backtothedisaster (Aug 16, 2008)

The All-American American World Heavyweight Champion! Has a nice ring to it. 
I'm a fan of Swagger, so it's pretty cool to see this happen. Can't wait to watch it.

Overall, sounds like a great Smackdown.
Kane vs entire NXT roster? Heh. Random. Sounds like something you'd see in the Attitude Era.
Cryme Tyme split could be pretty interesting I guess. I don't mind either Shad or JTG.
Taker vs Punk should be good as it has been in the past.
That's enough for me to watch.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

LMFAO. SWAGGGGAHHHHHH!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> he has the tools, if the wwe pushes him he'd excel


Yeah, alright. JTG's gonna be the next Eddie. I'll bet you think Swagger's gonna be a bigger star than The Rock too, don't you?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, alright. JTG's gonna be the next Eddie. I'll bet you think Swagger's gonna be a bigger star than The Rock too, don't you?


Swagger no

The Miz maybe, but its a long shot


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Miz has no chance, even Cena isn't at that level.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

i'm not going to knock it just yet, because i don't know how wwe are going to work this, but i have to agree i hate the idea of jack swagger as whc. i'm still going to watch the program, just so i can see swagger win it, and the fact there's nothing else on on a friday night!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

perro said:


> Swagger no
> 
> The Miz maybe, but its a long shot


lol, you're kidding right?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

hence why i said its a long shot

Read the full post guys, not just bits and pieces


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I did read the full post, how could I not? It was only a sentence.

It's not a long shot, it's a non existant shot. I like Miz but there's no way in hell.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> I did read the full post, how could I not? It was only a sentence.
> 
> It's not a long shot, it's a non existant shot. I like Miz but there's no way in hell.


any thign can happen in wrestling, Pyro you should learn this lesson by now


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> I did read the full post, how could I not? It was only a sentence.
> 
> It's not a long shot, it's a non existant shot. I like Miz but there's no way in hell.


Back in the nineties you would of been saying fire that guy Triple H, he has no future in this business.

Anything can happen. Anything.

Who would of thought Sheamus and Swagger becoming champions? Not many. Actually. None. Not this soon anyway


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> any thign can happen in wrestling, Pyro you should learn this lesson by now


Plenty of things can't happen. TNA can't compete with WWE, Kennedy/Christian can't win a world title and Miz can't be as big a star as Rock.

Miz will be as big as somebody like CM Punk or Jericho, which is really far, further than most get, but not 1 of the 3 biggest stars in history.



> Back in the nineties you would of been saying fire that guy Triple H, he has no future in this business.
> 
> Anything can happen. Anything.


And even he isn't anywhere near as big as Rock.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Plenty of things can't happen. TNA can't compete with WWE, Christian can't win a world title and Miz can't be as big a star as Rock.
> 
> Miz will be as big as somebody like CM Punk or Jericho, which is really far, further than most get, but not 1 of the 3 biggest stars in history.
> 
> ...



*shrugs* we'll see


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm still pulling for him to win the world title this year, though.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm still pulling for him to win the world title this year, though.


Nice save.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

perro said:


> hence why i said its a long shot
> 
> Read the full post guys, not just bits and pieces


you also said maybe. it's pretty much 0%.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

He just might...If not this year then most certainly next year.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

he will most certainly elevate from what he is now, to the rock's level in 1 year? you're mad


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gingermadman said:


> Nice save.


What?


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

lol 47 pages, 462 posts... SWAGGAH is freaking awesome.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

dude looks like he don't give a shit


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Moonlight_drive said:


> lol 47 pages, 462 posts... SWAGGAH is freaking awesome.


WWE could make Funaki WWE champion and people will be talking about it all year. I fail to see how this discussion is relevant to how good someone is.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

FX™ said:


> he will most certainly elevate from what he is now, to the rock's level in 1 year? you're mad


I was responding to Pyro's post of Miz possibly winning the title this year or the next. Not elevating to Rock's level.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

i watched the video just to see how it happened. lol. he just stands there plain faced. looks like he's going to be a cocky bastard of a champion. like we haven't had enough of them.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> WWE could make Funaki WWE champion and people will be talking about it all year. I fail to see how this discussion is relevant to how good someone is.



Well but you're just an angy dude, cos SWAGGAH has gone over Christian and Jericho in one freaking week. Even Wade Barrett pinned Christian on NXT. Worst week ever???


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Morrison Follower said:


> I was responding to Pyro's post of Miz possibly winning the title this year or the next. Not elevating to Rock's level.


my bad, sorry about that one.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Moonlight_drive said:


> Well but you're just an angy dude, cos SWAGGAH has gone over Christian and Jericho in one freaking week. Even Wade Barrett pinned Christian on NXT. Worst week ever???


I don't even care that he beat Jericho. At all. I care that he won the title, not who he went over to do it.

And yes, I am pissed that he went over Christian. Do you think I'm supposed to be happy that some uncharismatic hack won his first world title of probably 5 or 6 and a total package wrestler will never get anything? If you do, then fine, be happy but I won't support it.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't even care that he beat Jericho. At all. I care that he won the title, not who he went over to do it.
> 
> And yes, I am pissed that he went over Christian. Do you think I'm supposed to be happy that some uncharismatic hack won his first world title of probably 5 or 6 and a total package wrestler will never get anything? If you do, then fine, be happy but I won't support it.



ahh well, I'm still happy that Christian always has one of the best matches when he;s on. If the WWE won't give him the title, than so be it. He still has the abillity to make everyone else look good. I rather see him in a good feud with Jericho or Edge than him with the title.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Wait wait wait...so we go from calling JTG the next Eddie G. to saying that Miz can maybe reach Rock's star level??? The blue hell is going with people these days???


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't even care that he beat Jericho. At all. I care that he won the title, not who he went over to do it.
> 
> And yes, I am pissed that he went over Christian. Do you think I'm supposed to be happy that some uncharismatic hack won his first world title of probably 5 or 6 and a total package wrestler will never get anything? If you do, then fine, be happy but I won't support it.


this is the one big reason im not happy that swagger won. i just dont get why someone like swagger. can be world champion before christian. i think vince really does hate him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Moonlight_drive said:


> ahh well, I'm still happy that Christian always has one of the best matches when he;s on. If the WWE won't give him the title, than so be it. He still has the abillity to make everyone else look good. I rather see him in a good feud with Jericho or Edge than him with the title.


Well, that isn't good enough for me. I want good talent to actually be appreciated, not treated like disposable road trash.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Well, that isn't good enough for me. I want good talent to actually be appreciated, not treated like disposable road trash.


Well I'm glad there are people who have other opinions about that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They can have their opinion but it doesn't make it right. WWE can even give Khali the title and they won't give one to him? Fucking nonsense.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> They can have their opinion but it doesn't make it right. WWE can even give Khali the title and they won't give one to him? Fucking nonsense.


You are right, Christian is the most deserving one to get a title, but other great stars have never won the title. Stars even better than Christian.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Moonlight_drive said:


> You are right, Christian is the most deserving one to get a title, but other great stars have never won the title. Stars even better than Christian.


I completely disagree about anyone you'll name being better than Christian, but regardless, when did all of those guys not win? Back when Hulk Hogan was wrestling and nobody got to touch the belt. Now a days, not being able to win the title is an INSULT. Swagger, Sheamus and Khali would NOT be champion back when guys like Dibiase and Perfect wrestled.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> I completely disagree about anyone you'll name being better than Christian, but regardless, when did all of those guys not win? Back when Hulk Hogan was wrestling and nobody got to touch the belt. Now a days, not being able to win the title is an INSULT. Swagger, Sheamus and Khali would NOT be champion back when guys like Dibiase and Perfect wrestled.


You named one of the two, Mr. Perfect. That guy was just GREAT. But that was a different era, a fucking awfull era for guys wou could actually wrestle. I totally agree with you that Khali and Sheamus should not have been the champions. Khali is one of the worst ever, and Sheamus was still to green. But in Sheamus case, nodody expected it that he got the title that fast. They were trying something new. Jack SHAGGAH is actually a great wrestler. But you don;t care about matches, only watch the promo's. You should be glad that Christian is back in the WWE, so you can watch a good match without having to switch to crappy TNA.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Moonlight_drive said:


> You named one of the two, Mr. Perfect. That guy was just GREAT. But that was a different era, a fucking awfull era for guys wou could actually wrestle.


He may have been a better wrestler but he wasn't as charismatic or as good on the mic. You'll probably disagree with that but I refuse to say differently.



> I totally agree with you that Khali and Sheamus should not have been the champions. Khali is one of the worst ever, and Sheamus was still to green. But in Sheamus case, nodody expected it that he got the title that fast. They were trying something new.


Putting the title on Christian would've been trying something new too...



> Jack SHAGGAH is actually a great wrestler. But you don;t care about matches, only watch the promo's. You should be glad that Christian is back in the WWE, so you can watch a good match without having to switch to crappy TNA.


He's a good in ring performer. I'm not gonna call him great because I've never seen any evidence for that. Regardless, I won't even support somebody like Shawn Michaels as world champion only on the basis that he can wrestle, so I'm definately not supporting someone only as good as him.

I'm glad he's back in the WWE but I'm not glad that he's back only to see him wasted which is exactly what's happening. I want Vince McMahon to actually show him some damn respect like he does for everybody else in the company that's at his level of talent. That seems like it's impossible. As for TNA, I never even watched TNA when he was there so I didn't have to in the first place.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> I completely disagree about anyone you'll name being better than Christian, but regardless, when did all of those guys not win? Back when Hulk Hogan was wrestling and nobody got to touch the belt. Now a days, not being able to win the title is an INSULT. Swagger, Sheamus and Khali would NOT be champion back when guys like Dibiase and Perfect wrestled.


If you ask me Kahli Would have won the Title Sooner had he been around in the old days

Sheamus would of been a world champ as well easily


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> If you ask me Kahli Would have won the Title Sooner had he been around in the old days
> 
> Sheamus would of been a world champ as well easily


Did you just call Sheamus better than Ted Dibiase?

Sheamus wouldn't have touched the belt. Nobody but the most popular stars in the company got it back then. Nobody but.

As for Khali, they had plenty of huge guys in that era. Giant Gonzalez, King Kong Bundy, Bigelow. None of them touched the belt. The only one that got it was Andre but Andre was a phenom and was incredibly popular, they weren't.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

It's funny you know, I don't remember *anyone* even talking about Jack Swagger before WM much less start to like him after he won the title. He seems to be the most popular wrestler right now. I guess people like the shock factor involved. Id be willing to bet a majority of the people on here will be sick of this guy as champion within two months, if he holds on to it that long, which is a long shot.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Pyro™;8254281 said:


> He may have been a better wrestler but he wasn't as charismatic or as good on the mic. You'll probably disagree with that but I refuse to say differently.
> 
> Putting the title on Christian would've been trying something new too...


I think Perfect and Christian are equal on the mic. But Perfect had more of the same gimmick all the time. So that's were Christian stands out. But still you can compare the two with eachother. 

You're right with the fact that if they gave Christian the title, it also would be something new, but you know the WWE are looking for new faces. Younger stars. I don;t think that;s always a good thing, but we can't do anything about it.



New School Fire said:


> It's funny you know, I don't remember *anyone* even talking about Jack Swagger before WM much less start to like him after he won the title.


Maybe you had your eyes shut?? I dunno, but I was for a SWAGGAH win since he won his match against Santino. But I didn't think he actually won the damn thing.



perro said:


> If you ask me Kahli Would have won the Title Sooner had he been around in the old days
> 
> Sheamus would of been a world champ as well easily


Are you obessed with a guy, who has no talent what so ever?? The only good thing about the guy is his theme-music.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Moonlight_drive said:


> You're right with the fact that if they gave Christian the title, it also would be something new, but you know the WWE are looking for new faces. Younger stars. I don;t think that;s always a good thing, but we can't do anything about it.


Yeah, they want young stars, exactly the problem, they're *young*. Sheamus is gonna be in the WWE for the next 10 years, minimum. You don't push young stars to the moon, you give them time to develop and push them when they're ready. You push people while you can still milk them for all their worth. WWE used to do this, with Benoit, Eddie, JBL and etc. Why they won't do it with Christian is something I'll never figure out.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™;8254303 said:


> Did you just call Sheamus better than Ted Dibiase?


ugh  come the fuck on



> Sheamus wouldn't have touched the belt. Nobody but the most popular stars in the company got it back then. Nobody but.


during the early 90s i can see him holding the belt



> As for Khali, they had plenty of huge guys in that era. Giant Gonzalez, King Kong Bundy, Bigelow. None of them touched the belt. The only one that got it was Andre but Andre was a phenom and was incredibly popular, they weren't.


Sid Held the belt


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, they want young stars, exactly the problem, they're *young*. Sheamus is gonna be in the WWE for the next 10 years, minimum. You don't push young stars to the moon, you give them time to develop and push them when they're ready. You push people while you can still milk them for all their worth. WWE used to do this, with Benoit, Eddie, JBL and etc. Why they won't do it with Christian is something I'll never figure out.


We will never know... But heyy Sheamus in the WWE for 10 years, let;s hope their is a god and that he will never make it.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

New School Fire said:


> It's funny you know, I don't remember *anyone* even talking about Jack Swagger before WM much less start to like him after he won the title. He seems to be the most popular wrestler right now. I guess people like the shock factor involved. Id be willing to bet a majority of the people on here will be sick of this guy as champion within two months, if he holds on to it that long, which is a long shot.


Thank you...I didn't see not one Jack Swagger sig anywhere on here...now all of a sudden you can't go to one page without seeing one. Half of ya'll wasn't even thinking about Swagger, ya'll just liked the swerve and the fact that it wasn't Christian or Drew. THAT'S why Vince can do what he did...because he knows no matter what majority of people are gonna accept it. They'll accept anything he throws out there. He could've thrown anybody in that spot and people would've ate it up...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Moonlight_drive said:


> We will never know... But heyy Sheamus in the WWE for 10 years, let;s hope their is a god and that he will never make it.


There is, wrestling isn't very high on his priority list though, as we see every week...



perro said:


> during the early 90s i can see him holding the belt


Why? What about him says "world champion"? Especially back then. Sheamus wouldn't have been taken seriously, he'd look like another cartoonish gimmick. Not to mention, there was no Triple H then.



> Sid Held the belt


That was in like 1996 though, I'm talking about when people like Ted and Perfect were in their prime. By that point, they weren't even really around. Plus, back then the only real people they were pushing other than him was Bret and Shawn.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

perro said:


> ugh  come the fuck on
> 
> *during the early 90s i can see him holding the belt*
> 
> Sid Held the belt


Dude what is wrong with you?! You have been saying some off the wall dumb ignorant posts lately....I don't insulting people's opinions but yours is just wow...it's like you just sit back and wonder what how to make yourself sound dumb...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Why? What about him says "world champion"? Especially back then. Sheamus wouldn't have been taken seriously, he'd look like another cartoonish gimmick. Not to mention, there was no Triple H then.


You mean behind the mic skills, ring skills and Legit look,






> That was in like 1996 though, I'm talking about when people like Ted and Perfect were in their prime. By that point, they weren't even really around. Plus, back then the only real people they were pushing other than him was Bret and Shawn.


 well you didnt say that



TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Dude what is wrong with you?! You have been saying some off the wall dumb ignorant posts lately....I don't insulting people's opinions but yours is just wow...it's like you just sit back and wonder what how to make yourself sound dumb...


Why the fuck wouldn't a guy with all the tools to succeed you know, succeed

If any ones ignorant it s you, You don't like him so you ignore simple facts


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Dude what is wrong with you?! You have been saying some off the wall dumb ignorant posts lately....I don't insulting people's opinions but yours is just wow...it's like you just sit back and wonder what how to make yourself sound dumb...


lmao.

pretty much. khali would win the championship sooner back then? wtf.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> You mean behind the mic skills, ring skills and Legit look,


Mr. Perfect had all 3 of those, much more so than Sheamus and he didn't touch the belt.

And what mic skills does Sheamus have? Just because he's not embarassing like Swagger doesn't mean he's great or even good. He isn't exactly awful on the mic but he's not special. His ring skills are nothing to write home about other than a fantastic kick. As for his look, he's big...great. As I already told you, there's plenty of big guys that never got the belt. His look is more goofy than legit, with the flaming spiked hair, pale skin and weird looking attire.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

FX™ said:


> lmao.
> 
> pretty much. khali would win the championship sooner back then? wtf.


Sid and Yokozuna held the belt 

Kalhi would too, iam not saying it would be a good decision but come on is it really that much of a stretch



Pyro™ said:


> Mr. Perfect had all 3 of those, much more so than Sheamus and he didn't touch the belt.
> 
> And what mic skills does Sheamus have? Just because he's not embarassing like Swagger doesn't mean he's great or even good. He isn't exactly awful on the mic but he's not special. His ring skills are nothing to write home about other than a fantastic kick. As for his look, he's big...great. As I already told you, there's plenty of big guys that never got the belt. His look is more goofy than legit, with the flaming spiked hair, pale skin and weird looking attire.


He's a big guy With an interesting look, plus the "tools" again its not hard to imagine it


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> He's a big guy With an interesting look, plus the "tools" again its not hard to imagine it


Right, so Roddy Piper, Mr. Perfect, Ted Dibiase, Razor Ramon, Owen Hart, Arn Anderson and plenty of guys in that vein never won the world title in the late 80's or early 90's yet I'm crazy for thinking Sheamus wouldn't have.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Right, so Roddy Piper, Mr. Perfect, Ted Dibiase, Razor Ramon, Owen Hart, Arn Anderson and plenty of guys in that vein never won the world title in the late 80's or early 90's yet I'm crazy for thinking Sheamus wouldn't have.


Roddy Should of won the title, and Would have if not for hogan

Razor had a mile long list of probloms

Owen lack of Championship gold can be attributed to bret

i Dont Know about Dibiase, Anderson and Perfect though [before my time and i haven't gotten around o reading their Wikipedia page XD]

Point is Is that they all could have held the tile, So *COULD *have sheamus

note the word i highlighted


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Perro is a dumbass. Just have to say it. You just keep trying to state your opinion as a fact, and then it just sparks a debate that goes to nowhere. Almost 500 posts for SD spoilers thread, amazing.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

King Kenny said:


> Perro is a dumbass. Just have to say it. *You just keep trying to state your opinion as a fact*, and then it just sparks a debate that goes to nowhere. Almost 500 posts for SD spoilers thread, amazing.


Its a forum Dipshit


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> Roddy Should of won the title, and Would have if not for hogan


My point exactly.



> Razor had a mile long list of probloms


So did Shawn. I can also think of a certain guy who has a mile long list of problems today that won the belt. I think you know who I'm speaking of...



> Owen lack of Championship gold can be attributed to bret


If anything, Bret should've been the reason he did win the belt. Bret had tons of stroke when he was pushed, he was one of only a few pushed stars in that era and he even had creative control in his contract. At least he did when the Screwjob happened.



> Point is Is that they all could have held the tile, So *COULD *have sheamus
> 
> note the word i highlighted


But we'll never know. What I DO know is that back then it was HARD to win the belt. Now it's practically all but GUARANTEED that if you're a midcarder you get a run.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> So did Shawn. I can also think of a certain guy who has a mile long list of problems today that won the belt. I think you know who I'm speaking of...


 Swagger swims in lakes full of Budd wiser?



> If anything, Bret should've been the reason he did win the belt. Bret had tons of stroke when he was pushed, he was one of only a few pushed stars in that era and he even had creative control in his contract. At least he did when the Screwjob happened.


i thought Bret was the one who vetoed Owens title win



> But we'll never know. What I DO know is that back then it was HARD to win the belt. Now it's practically all but GUARANTEED that if you're a midcarder you get a run.


if that were true i wouldn't be worried about Kofi's Future


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Swagger swims in lakes full of Budd wiser?


WHAT? I was talking about Jeff...



> i thought Bret was the one who vetoed Owens title win


Interesting, I've never heard this.



> if that were true i wouldn't be worried about Kofi's Future


I'm not worried about Kofi at all, he has time. I'm worried about Christian.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> WHAT? I was talking about Jeff...


oh , Ive completely Forgotten that bastard ever Existed Lol



> Interesting, I've never heard this.


i ve herd it a couple of times, when people get going about owen



> I'm not worried about Kofi at all, he has time. I'm worried about Christian.


Christian doesn't have a main evneter out to get him [yes i know you think Vince is out to get him but we've never herd any one in the business say some thing bad about him]


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> oh , Ive completely Forgotten that bastard ever Existed Lol


I don't blame you...



perro said:


> Christian doesn't have a main evneter out to get him [yes i know you think Vince is out to get him but we've never herd any one in the business say some thing bad about him]


That doesn't mean he's going to win the title...

In fact, I'd consider the possibility extremely unlikely to nearly non existant at this stage of his career.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Christian gets compliments from pretty much all the big time wrestlers on the roster. Edge, Jericho, Batista, etc. 

But vince is punishing him for going to tna and for some reason vince does not like him.

Also I have begun to hate trips for pushing his buddies to be world champs. Sheamus I'm looking at you, (As long as your paleness doesn't blind me first)

I really believe that christian will never get a shot at the world title....I'm always going to hope for it, but i'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't blame you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I still say its possible, he'll probably end up being like JBL or Chris Benoit where they received one world title reign. I would have said Eddie but Eddie would have had more reigns had he not passed on. At the end of the day Christian still has some time to gain a world title if that means he'll only get one reign that's fine 1 world title reign means more than any other accomplishment. Sheamus' one title reign made him set. The world title really has that effect on one's career. Exercise patience I mean I can complain about alot of wrestlers that started off well and fell off and wish they could be at Christian's level right now. For example Chavo Guerrero and Shelton Benjamin they were once upper tier midcarders and look at them now.

Christian is not in a detriment situation. Christian has ALOT of supporters. I mean Edge puts him over. Batista really praised him in some interviews and got close to him. Mysterio and Jericho in the same scenario. Christian just needs to be on SmackDown and we'll see. Be patient I had to be patient with Latino Heat and he got the spotlight.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™;8254723 said:


> That doesn't mean he's going to win the title...
> 
> In fact, I'd consider the possibility extremely unlikely to nearly non existant at this stage of his career.


As long as Edge is in the main event i will believe it will happen


----------



## The Ruler (Apr 1, 2010)

619Animal said:


> I still say its possible, he'll probably end up being like JBL or Chris Benoit where they received one world title reign. I would have said Eddie but Eddie would have had more reigns had he not passed on. At the end of the day Christian still has some time to gain a world title if that means he'll only get one reign that's fine 1 world title reign means more than any other accomplishment. Sheamus' one title reign made him set. The world title really has that effect on one's career. Exercise patience I mean I can complain about alot of wrestlers that started off well and fell off and wish they could be at Christian's level right now. For example Chavo Guerrero and Shelton Benjamin they were once upper tier midcarders and look at them now.
> 
> Christian is not in a detriment situation. Christian has ALOT of supporters. I mean Edge puts him over. Batista really praised him in some interviews and got close to him. Mysterio and Jericho in the same scenario. Christian just needs to be on SmackDown and we'll see. Be patient I had to be patient with Latino Heat and he got the spotlight.


well atleast Christian isnt treated like Shelton who has less chance of winning a world title than christian has


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

perro said:


> Iam not comparing Eddie to JTG i am comparing JTG to Eddie their is a Difference


You can't even read. This is what I wrote:



> Honestly, it's a disservice to Eddie by comparing JTG to him.


Comparing JTG to him (Eddie) = comparing JTG to Eddie. 

No wonder your posts are always discombobulated.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

The Ruler said:


> well atleast Christian isnt treated like Shelton who has less chance of winning a world title than christian has


Un like Christian

Shelton shouldn't be any where near a world title


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

619Animal said:


> I still say its possible, he'll probably end up being like JBL or Chris Benoit where they received one world title reign. I would have said Eddie but Eddie would have had more reigns had he not passed on. At the end of the day Christian still has some time to gain a world title if that means he'll only get one reign that's fine 1 world title reign means more than any other accomplishment. Sheamus' one title reign made him set. The world title really has that effect on one's career. Exercise patience I mean I can complain about alot of wrestlers that started off well and fell off and wish they could be at Christian's level right now. For example Chavo Guerrero and Shelton Benjamin they were once upper tier midcarders and look at them now.
> 
> Christian is not in a detriment situation. Christian has ALOT of supporters. I mean Edge puts him over. Batista really praised him in some interviews and got close to him. Mysterio and Jericho in the same scenario. Christian just needs to be on SmackDown and we'll see. Be patient I had to be patient with Latino Heat and he got the spotlight.


Be patient? This guy didn't debut 3 months ago. How much MORE time do I have to wait with all the WWE experience he has? Not to mention the fact that guys who've been in the company a year or even less than a year are getting it. 

It's not happening. It doesn't matter how much support he has, it's never meant anything in the past and it doesn't mean anything now.



> As long as Edge is in the main event i will believe it will happen


Yeah, because Edge really has the stroke to give Christian a push.  If he did, it would've happened at this taping instead of Swagger.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Wait wait wait...so we go from calling JTG the next Eddie G. to saying that Miz can maybe reach Rock's star level??? The blue hell is going with people these days???


This is why the product has become stale...Vince is trying to appease these troglodytes.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Leechmaster said:


> You can't even read. This is what I wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No 

I Compared JTG to A Guy he Could be, With Eddie as the Standard , which clearly holds him above

the other way around is...well the other way around


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

The Ruler said:


> well atleast Christian isnt treated like Shelton who has less chance of winning a world title than christian has


It's about even...although Shelton not winning a title is mainly on him from what I've read...



Leechmaster said:


> You can't even read. This is what I wrote:
> 
> Comparing JTG to him (Eddie) = comparing JTG to Eddie.
> 
> No wonder your posts are always discombobulated.


:lmao


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

perro said:


> No
> 
> I Compared JTG to A Guy he Could be, With Eddie as the Standard , which clearly holds him above
> 
> the other way around is...well the other way around


Oh my, you cannot even read. Read my post again very carefully, even ask your mommy or daddy to help you if you cannot understand.

This forum is in a state of decadence right now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> It's about even...although Shelton not winning a title is mainly on him from what I've read...


At this point, I really believe Shelton has more chance, because let's face it, with Swagger as the champion, mic skills are irrelevant, so is charisma, he's younger, which seems to be all Vince cares about now, and as the last 2 new pushes have taught us, credibility means absolutely nothing now. In fact, with Sheamus and Swagger getting titles while Christian and Kofi don't have them, you're more likely to get the world title if you DON'T have build up.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

God, Pyro. Could you PLEASE stop bitching about Swagger's mic skills? Both of us discussed that for over one year, you still maintain your opinion, I still maintain mine, but I don't go around and tell everyone. We know you don't think he has good mic skills, I think he has. Can't we just take this topic and put it away for good? It's getting extremly annoying.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Christian gets compliments from pretty much all the big time wrestlers on the roster. Edge, Jericho, Batista, etc.
> 
> But vince is punishing him for going to tna and for some reason vince does not like him.
> 
> ...


hes not getting punished for going to tna. jeff went and came back and got a few world tritle reigns.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Leechmaster said:


> Oh my, you cannot even read. Read my post again very carefully, even ask your mommy or daddy to help you if you cannot understand.
> 
> This forum is in a state of decadence right now.


i can read your just wrong in your statment


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> At this point, I really believe Shelton has more chance, because let's face it, with Swagger as the champion, mic skills are irrelevant, so is charisma, he's younger, which seems to be all Vince cares about now, and as the last 2 new pushes have taught us, credibility means absolutely nothing now. In fact, with Sheamus and Swagger getting titles while Christian and Kofi don't have them, you're more likely to get the world title if you DON'T have build up.


Which basically means Slam Master J has as much hope, if not more hope, as winning than Christian...damn shame fpalm


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Which basically means Slam Master J has as much hope, if not more hope, as winning than Christian...damn shame fpalm


Neither of them have a chance, but at least he doesn't have the owner jumping down his throat for no reason.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Neither of them have a chance, but at least he doesn't have the owner jumping down his throat for no reason.


Prove that vince hates christian


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

perro said:


> Prove that vince hates christian


Because he was ECW Champion. Makes sense, does it not?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> Prove that vince hates christian


He built him up on ECW for a year, then he gave the MITB to a guy who hasn't had any kind of push since last April and inserted him into a storyline that makes no sense for him and was tailormade for Christian instead, while Christian is off wrestling Ted Dibiase in a meaningless match.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> He built him up on ECW for a year, then he gave the MITB to a guy who hasn't had any kind of push since last April and inserted him into a storyline that makes no sense for him and was tailormade for Christian instead, while Christian is off wrestling Ted Dibiase in a meaningless match.


cause Swagger getting the mitb means he hats Christian... couldn't be because some one like swagger


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> He built him up on ECW for a year, then he gave the MITB to a guy who hasn't had any kind of push since last April and inserted him into a storyline that makes no sense for him and was tailormade for Christian instead, while Christian is off wrestling Ted Dibiase in a meaningless match.


How's that hatred? By that logic, Vince had Taker defeat Michaels last year at Wrestlemania because he hates Michaels.

Are you actually being serious anymore?


----------



## Rachel Deserved It (Dec 19, 2009)

Hahaha Kane vs all 8 of the rookies.

And why did Taker face CM Punk? 

I hope Punk doesnt lose his hair.


----------



## The Ruler (Apr 1, 2010)

perro said:


> Un like Christian
> 
> Shelton shouldn't be any where near a world title


why not?? shelton deserve the title as much as christian does imo.shelton has always been loyal to the wwe and help put over a lot of wrestlers and put on many,many great matches and was brock lesnars trainer and made him into a HUGE star in the wwe.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

The Ruler said:


> why not?? shelton deserve the title as much as christian does imo.shelton has always been loyal to the wwe and help put over a lot of wrestlers and put on many,many great matches and was brock lesnars trainer and made him into a HUGE star in the wwe.


Shelton has had multiple attempts to get over and hes failed each time, hes good i nthe ring but he will never be a draw, that and he makes morrison look good on the mic


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

perro said:


> i can read your just wrong in your statment


Keep thinking that, perro.

When you can finally write one proper sentence, we can resume this discussion.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Leechmaster said:


> Keep thinking that, perro.
> 
> When you can finally write one proper sentence, we can resume this discussion.


Wasting your time thinking that'll ever happen.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Leechmaster said:


> Keep thinking that, perro.
> 
> When you can finally write one proper sentence, we can resume this discussion.


My sentences are just fine.

What are you by the way 50?

or are you just some jackass who thinks "oh if i make fun of his sentence structure it will make me look smart and i can feel Super Special about my self cause i remembered to use all my periods and Commas on a Professional Wrestling forum"


----------



## The Ruler (Apr 1, 2010)

Pyro™;8254982 said:


> At this point, I really believe Shelton has more chance, because let's face it, with Swagger as the champion, mic skills are irrelevant, so is charisma, he's younger, which seems to be all Vince cares about now, and as the last 2 new pushes have taught us, credibility means absolutely nothing now. In fact, with Sheamus and Swagger getting titles while Christian and Kofi don't have them, you're more likely to get the world title if you DON'T have build up.


i REALLY wish it was true that shelton has more chance of becoming world champ than Christian(shit i wish he was world champ by now)but clearly even though iam a huge fan of shelton I have now after wm26 realised he has just about as much of a chance winning the world title as Christian does if not less,if that makes you feel any better.by the way i think Christian is only like 2-3 years older than shelton.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

perro said:


> Shelton has had multiple attempts to get over and hes failed each time, hes good i nthe ring but he will never be a draw, that and* he makes morrison look good on the mic*


There will NEVER be anyone to do that...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> cause Swagger getting the mitb means he hats Christian... couldn't be because some one like swagger


Yes, it does. Christian had the most momentum, was the most over, has the most support and made by FAR the most sense to get involved in the Edge vs Jericho storyline.

Of course they like Swagger, but motherfucker, this push couldn't have fit Christian better and he deserves it the most, but once AGAIN, he misses another push just because Vince wants to punish him for some mystery reason. I'll bet he gave Christian that ECW push just to pull the rug out from under him and build his hopes up that he could actually win MITB.



> How's that hatred? By that logic, Vince had Taker defeat Michaels last year at Wrestlemania because he hates Michaels.
> 
> Are you actually being serious anymore?


Yeah, because those 2 scenarios are COMPLETELY related. 



> i REALLY wish it was true that shelton has more chance of becoming world champ than Christian(shit i wish he was world champ by now)but clearly even though iam a huge fan of shelton I have now after wm26 realised he has just about as much of a chance winning the world title as Christian does if not less,*if that makes you feel any better*.


I assure you it doesn't.



> by the way i think Christian is only like 2-3 years older than shelton


That's a hell of a lot in wrestling.


----------



## Xdoggx (Aug 8, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Yes, it does. Christian had the most momentum, was the most over, has the most support and made by FAR the most sense to get involved in the Edge vs Jericho storyline.
> 
> Of course they like Swagger, but motherfucker, this push couldn't have fit Christian better and he deserves it the most, but once AGAIN, he misses another push just because Vince wants to punish him for some mystery reason. I'll bet he gave Christian that ECW push just to pull the rug out from under him and build his hopes up that he could actually win MITB.
> 
> ...


 If 2-3 years were THAT much in wrestling then why do people suggest guys like Angle for retirement when he's 3 year younger at (41) then say Michaels (44) who just left.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Xdoggx said:


> If 2-3 years were THAT much in wrestling then why do people suggest guys like Angle for retirement when he's 3 year younger at (41) then say Michaels (44) who just left.


Because he's probably gonna end up dead??


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Yes, it does. Christian had the most momentum, was the most over, has the most support and made by FAR the most sense to get involved in the Edge vs Jericho storyline.
> 
> Of course they like Swagger, but motherfucker, this push couldn't have fit Christian better and he deserves it the most, but once AGAIN, he misses another push just because Vince wants to punish him for some mystery reason. I'll bet he gave Christian that ECW push just to pull the rug out from under him and build his hopes up that he could actually win MITB.


Yes yes, And The Moon Landing didn't happen, Big Foot Is real and OJ really Didn't do it


----------



## The Ruler (Apr 1, 2010)

perro said:


> Shelton has had multiple attempts to get over and hes failed each time, hes good i nthe ring but he will never be a draw, that and he makes morrison look good on the mic


It's not his fault they give him shit gimmicks like "the gold standard" and give him a push then they just stop it/forget about it.take his momma's boy gimmick for an example(don't say it wasn't over becuase it was) it went for about 3 months until they drop the mommas boy gimmick and ruins his momentum and he drops the title to rvd and just like that they take away all the credibility from him.they still push him and then stop the push and use him as a jobber it's like a endless cycle .his mic skills are decent,hes improving imo.

There is the proof that WWE keeps fucking up shelton,the way Christian is being treated is nothing compared to how shelton is treated.i think both shelton and christian deserve world titles.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> Yes yes, And The Moon Landing didn't happen, Big Foot Is real and OJ really Didn't do it


What the fuck?


----------



## The Ruler (Apr 1, 2010)

and shelton was supposed to win MITB 09 but they went with punk instead. punk said it himself in a interview


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Seriously? :argh:

They made the right choice then.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

The Ruler said:


> It's not his fault they give him shit gimmicks like "the gold standard" and give him a push then they just stop it/forget about it.take his momma's boy gimmick for an example(don't say it wasn't over becuase it was) it went for about 3 months until they drop the mommas boy gimmick and ruins his momentum and he drops the title to rvd and just like that they take away all the credibility from him.they still push him and then stop the push and use him as a jobber it's like a endless cycle .his mic skills are decent,hes improving imo.
> 
> There is the proof that WWE keeps fucking up shelton,the way Christian is being treated is nothing compared to how shelton is treated.i think both shelton and christian deserve world titles.


the Gold Standard gimmick was too good for him

any one with even a smidgen of charisma would of been able to make it work

yes the momma gimmick was over but it wasn't gonna get him to the main event, and the second he didn't have that to fall back on he tanked


----------



## The Ruler (Apr 1, 2010)

perro said:


> the Gold Standard gimmick was too good for him
> 
> any one with even a smidgen of charisma would of been able to make it work
> 
> yes the momma gimmick was over but it wasn't gonna get him to the main event, and the second he didn't have that to fall back on he tanked


he did make it work in 08, but after how can he make it work when they stopped his push and made him a jobber.It could have worked if he won MITB last year like it was planned but they went with punk instead,punk said it himself in a interview that it was planned for shelton to win it,but vince probably thought fuck shelton let him job instead of shelton walking around with a golden MITB briefcase.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

The Ruler said:


> he did make it work in 08, but after how can he make it work when they stopped his push and made him a jobber.It could have worked if he won MITB last year like it was planned but they went with punk instead,punk said it himself in a interview that it was planned for shelton to win it,but vince probably thought fuck shelton let him job instead of shelton walking around with a golden MITB briefcase.


he has never made it work

also maybe there is a reason vince said fuck it to shelton winning it


----------



## The Ruler (Apr 1, 2010)

perro said:


> he has never made it work
> 
> also maybe there is a reason vince said fuck it to shelton winning it


aaahhhh i fucking hate vince!!!!

btw anyone noticed that jack swagger with his new attire looks like the long lost member of team angle,no joke his attire looks just like shelton and charlies attire from judgement day 03


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Punk's Straight-Edge heel push is in the top 5 I've ever seen. That blows Shelton winning out of the water.


----------



## The Ruler (Apr 1, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> Punk's Straight-Edge heel push is in the top 5 I've ever seen. That blows Shelton winning out of the water.


i guess we'll never find out right?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Ruler said:


> i guess we'll never find out right?


I've been watching Shelton for 8 years and put precisely 0 value on wrestling ability, only charisma and promos. I already do know.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

The Ruler said:


> i guess we'll never find out right?


Considering the result of that heel turn, which he made epic. I'd say we already know. There's no way Shelton would've top with that.


----------



## The Ruler (Apr 1, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> I've been watching Shelton for 8 years and put precisely 0 value on wrestling ability, only charisma and promos. I already do know.


like i said you never know,especially if someone like swagger can go from being raws biggest jobber to world champ in less than a week.


----------



## The Ruler (Apr 1, 2010)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Considering the result of that heel turn, which he made epic. I'd say we already know. There's no way Shelton would've top with that.


that was an awesome feud/storyline but like i said you never know,especially since it never happend so no one knows how it would have turned out.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Ruler said:


> like i said you never know,especially if someone like swagger can go from being raws biggest jobber to world champ in less than a week.


No, I do know. We're talking about his ability to make something out of the push, not how someone can go from nothing to everything in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

The Ruler said:


> that was an awesome feud/storyline but like i said you never know,especially since it never happend so no one knows how it would have turned out.


Why do you think Vince changed his mind about giving it to Shelton??? They saw what they could do with Punk and went that direction. CM Punk transformed right before our very eyes into the Main Eventer that we had today. He didn't do it all in one night...week after week he took one step closer without doing too much. That heel turn and storyline worked PERFECT. That was the best heel turn I've seen in a long time...


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

I can't believe there are 56+ pages to these spoiler results!!! Man if all Vince wanted was to get us talking about smackdown then he did a good job thats for sure...


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Dragonballfan said:


> I can't believe there are 56+ pages to these spoiler results!!! Man if all Vince wanted was to get us talking about smackdown then he did a good job thats for sure...


The Sheamus Experiment continues!


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

perro said:


> My sentences are just fine.
> 
> What are you by the way 50?
> 
> or are you just some jackass who thinks "oh if i make fun of his sentence structure it will make me look smart and i can feel Super Special about my self cause i remembered to use all my periods and Commas on a Professional Wrestling forum"


What am I? I'm most definitely not a number. 

If you are interested in my age, it's 21. 

I find it amusing how you think proper grammar and punctuation is a chore.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

The Ruler said:


> like i said you never know,especially if someone like swagger can go from being raws biggest jobber to world champ in less than a week.


Chavo is RAW biggest jobber.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CM12Punk said:


> Chavo is RAW biggest jobber.


Doesn't change the fact that a week ago, Swagger wouldn't have even been in the top 20 contenders in the company for a world title.


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Doesn't change the fact that a week ago, Swagger wouldn't have even been in the top 20 contenders in the company for a world title.


Exactly, what has Swagger been doing the last few months on Raw jobbing to Santino and hardly if ever making an appearance on Raw. Then all of a sudden WHC there is a lot of people who should of got that the position they put Swagger in than him.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Mar 10, 2010)

*@ Pyro *- _This is my reply to you from that Chris Jericho thread since you probably won't check that one again_



Pyro said:


> Everyone on the board picked Mcintyre, including the people who make the reports so you don't have to chew me out for it. You're also naive if you think he's not gonna be world champion sometime before the end of next year.


Not everybody on the board picked McIntrye, certainly some people did, but if you go back and look at the Bets on WM, a good percentage of people bet on Christian (59 as compared to 29 for Drew), so obviously the question was very much in doubt, even on this board.
I don't believe I mentioned anything about whether Drew is going to be world champ or not. Certainly seems like it, but it's still somewhat unlikely before the end of next year (2011?), since he's so young and can be pushed slowly.

I just didn't appreciate the continued Morrison bashing - regardless of your reasons to dislike Morrison it's very insulting to hear that anybody who likes Morrison has no credibility in a thread.



Pyro™;8256054 said:


> Doesn't change the fact that a week ago, Swagger wouldn't have even been in the top 20 contenders in the company for a world title.





King of the Game said:


> Exactly, what has Swagger been doing the last few months on Raw jobbing to Santino and hardly if ever making an appearance on Raw. Then all of a sudden WHC there is a lot of people who should of got that the position they put Swagger in than him.


Yeah the shift up to champion for Swagger was very sudden; nobody would dispute that. But some people now believe that this MAY be the more effective way for WWE to book, rather than the slow buildup they did before since that may have failed with a bunch of people. But we'll see. 

How else deserved that position instead of Swagger though, in terms of potential (and whether you hate him or not, it's clear a lot of WWE officials are very high on him). I mean, sure Christian should have won a title, but who else then?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Doesn't change the fact that a week ago, Swagger wouldn't have even been in the top 20 contenders in the company for a world title.


True, but let wait to see why they put the belt on him now.


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

Darkwing Duck said:


> Yeah the shift up to champion for Swagger was very sudden; nobody would dispute that. But some people now believe that this MAY be the more effective way for WWE to book, rather than the slow buildup they did before since that may have failed with a bunch of people. But we'll see.
> 
> How else deserved that position instead of Swagger though, in terms of potential (and whether you hate him or not, it's clear a lot of WWE officials are very high on him). I mean, sure Christian should have won a title, but who else then?


It didnt work for Sheamus at the start people were still like "who the fuck is this guy". He got over from being around Cena, Orton, HHH not straight away from getting the title. Theres a few people who should of got Swagger's position Christian yes as you mentioned. But people who werent in MITB should of got it like, Miz, Morrison hell even Ziggler who was in MITB deserved it more than Swagger. Im not hating on Swagger cause i like him just from hardly appearing on Raw to WHC in no time is what the big fuss is about.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CM12Punk said:


> True, but let wait to see why they put the belt on him now.


We already know why he won the belt, it's obvious. Because EVERYONE thought that either Mcintyre, Christian or Kingston was gonna win MITB and they wanted a swerve that came out of nowhere just like when Sheamus won the title. Vince, say what you will about him, knows how to get people talking. 

Not only that, but the only requirement to get a push these days is to be under 33...


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> Not only that, but the only requirement to get a push these days is to be under 33...


That is a good thing i'd say considering many of the older wrestlers are set to retire in the next few years... They need more stars NOW!!! Although I would have loved for Christian to win it... But who's to say he won't be the fave when the MITB ppv comes around???


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> We already know why he won the belt, it's obvious. Because EVERYONE thought that either Mcintyre, Christian or Kingston was gonna win MITB and they wanted a swerve that came out of nowhere just like when Sheamus won the title. Vince, say what you will about him, knows how to get people talking.
> 
> Not only that, but the only requirement to get a push these days is to be under 33...


No, they swerved us at Mania. Him winning the title is probably a whole different story.


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

CM12Punk said:


> No, they swerved us at Mania. Him winning the title is probably a whole different story.


Him winning the title was part of the that swerve.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CM12Punk said:


> No, they swerved us at Mania. Him winning the title is probably a whole different story.


So a heel cashing in on ANOTHER heel isn't a swerve? Come on now...

Not to mention the fact that MITB has NEVER been cashed in this quickly. Technically, Edge cashed in 1 day after he won it, but Kennedy had already had MITB for 2 months and got injured and they just used Edge to get rid of it.



> That is a good thing i'd say considering many of the older wrestlers are set to retire in the next few years... They need more stars NOW!!! Although I would have loved for Christian to win it... But who's to say he won't be the fave when the MITB ppv comes around???


Pushing younger wrestlers is a good thing but pushing younger wrestlers out of absolutely nowhere without build up is not. These guys are YOUNG, they have TIME. You need to give them TIME to be pushed. 

WWE is not in a rush for main eventers. HBK is gone and Batista is taking time off after Extreme Rules. Fine. WWE has Cena, they have Orton, they have Triple H, they have Undertaker (well, for now), they have Edge, they have Jericho, they have Rey Mysterio, they have CM Punk. I think having THAT many people to call upon is enough for 3 or 4 months while they build somebody up to be credible enough for a world championship. 

As for Christian, oh, I'm sure he'll be the favourite, but he was the favourite at WrestleMania and he still didn't win...


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Dragonballfan said:


> That is a good thing i'd say considering many of the older wrestlers are set to retire in the next few years... They need more stars NOW!!! Although I would have loved for Christian to win it... *But who's to say he won't be the fave when the MITB ppv comes around???*


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Swagger is the new champ!!!


:lmao*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


>


*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 

And to Pyro; Orton, Cena & Punk are good choices. But Edge could still be hurt for all we know. One slip and he's out for another year. HHH will be feuding with Sheamus for about 2 more months...on 2nd thought he'll probably just make that feud a world title match if anything happens :side: 
Taker will probably be going on vacation after a few weeks. Jericho is never a main eventer consistently. And Rey is wrestling hurt (At least thats what I hear anyway).


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Dragonballfan said:


> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> And to Pyro; Orton, Cena & Punk are good choices. But Edge could still be hurt for all we know. One slip and he's out for another year. HHH will be feuding with Sheamus for about 2 more months...on 2nd thought he'll probably just make that feud a world title match if anything happens :side:
> Taker will probably be going on vacation after a few weeks. Jericho is never a main eventer consistently. And Rey is wrestling hurt (At least thats what I hear anyway).


Hahaha I don't care if you were being a smartass or not that reaction was funny as hell cause I can picture somebody saying that while he gives them that look :lmao


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

just curious, how many more hours till the the Australian tapings leak? since they're like 12 hours ahead of us,lol

and :lmao @ at that vince pic, reminds me of a Boondocks "..... please" moment :lmao


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

why does edge and jericho have to face each other for the title shot? doesn't jericho automatically get a rematch or are the rules different for mitb cash- ins?


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Watching SD! now, the crowd popped pretty good for swagger
Then again anyone who takes the belt of jericho would have been over


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> why does edge and jericho have to face each other for the title shot? doesn't jericho automatically get a rematch or are the rules different for mitb cash- ins?


It's WWE, it doesn't have to make sense. This is the same company that when Sheamus and Cena were both entitled to championship rematches because they both lost the title on the same night, to settle who gets the 1 shot, on Raw, Batista, as the champion, had to wrestle FOR Sheamus to make sure Sheamus could get a title shot against HIM.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Hahaha I don't care if you were being a smartass or not that reaction was funny as hell cause I can picture somebody saying that while he gives them that look :lmao


:lmao I was trying to be funny but seriously who wouldn't be scared if Vince gave them that look :side:

And I really want to see smackdown already it needs to finish airing already so i can download!!!


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

tombo2326 said:


> Watching SD! now, the crowd popped pretty good for swagger
> Then again anyone who takes the belt of jericho would have been over


looks like our fellow aussies are watching SD right now, lucky bastards!

Jack Swagger's 1st serious expression i've seen?


----------



## chinoy316 (Dec 30, 2009)

FUCK THAT! Where's his goofy smile dammit?!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

tombo2326 said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao the guy wearing a white shirt with orange stripes is facepalming the situation.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Ok so any guesses as to which entrance this kid has fallen asleep to???










I swear to good it really happened lol


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

tombo2326 said:


> Ok so any guesses as to which entrance this kid has fallen asleep to???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Edge?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

tombo2326 said:


> Ok so any guesses as to which entrance this kid has fallen asleep to???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morrison...im confident...


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Both wrong, come on lads...think


----------



## NormanSmiley (Dec 3, 2006)

Drew?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Hahaha probably Taker's with his long ass entrance


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Drew?


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

NormanSmiley said:


> Drew?


Thats a bingo


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

tombo2326 said:


> Thats a bingo


:lmao:lmao:lmao are you for real??


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I couldn't be awake for Drew's entrance but only because Swagger would've worked on me like a bottle of Nyquil.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Once the match started the rest off the crowd probably fell asleep too.


----------



## chinoy316 (Dec 30, 2009)

tombo2326 said:


> Thats a bingo


I thought Drew had yellow lights now?


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao are you for real??


hahaha yeh i am. Its just after he enters the ring. Keep an eye out, he is out of it lol
CM punk time


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Drew makes me fall asleep. Why do the worst wrestlers/characters in the wrestling business have the best theme music???


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dragonballfan said:


> Drew makes me fall asleep. Why do the worst wrestlers/characters in the wrestling business have the best theme music???


Let me create a bad analogy for it. Fill a bag with poop, now put a million dollars in the bag and you won't notice the smell so much.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

chinoy316 said:


> FUCK THAT! Where's his goofy smile dammit?!


He also didn't do his normal entrance and it says he is still part of the raw roster


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I am still confused as to the fact that Swagger cashed in the bank on Smackdown!
Why in the bluest of blue hell (Rock para-phrasing) didn't he cash it in at Mania after Edge speared Jeicho, it was the perfect time too. And there is no difference if it be at Mania or five days later.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

tombo2326 said:


> He also didn't do his normal entrance and it says he is still part of the raw roster


What is "it"? The broadcast? Because if "it" is WWE.com they aren't even advertising his win in the first place.



> I am still confused as to the fact that Swagger cashed in the bank on Smackdown!
> Why in the bluest of blue hell (Rock para-phrasing) didn't he cash it in at Mania after Edge speared Jeicho, it was the perfect time too. And there is no difference if it be at Mania or five days later.


2 reasons. Firstly, because that would've meant Jack Swagger technically "main evented" WrestleMania and even they know he's not ready for that. They thought he was ready for a test run, not to hand him the world.

Secondly, it would've taken away from Shawn Michaels's retirement.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> What is "it"? The broadcast? Because if "it" is WWE.com they aren't even advertising his win in the first place.


"It" would be when they brought his name up during his entrance


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

tombo2326 said:


> "It" would be when they brought his name up during his entrance


And? He WAS a member of Raw DURING his entrance. He is a member of SmackDown! AFTER his title win. 

Just look at history. ECW comes back, RVD cashes in on John Cena at ECW One Night Stand, wins the title, and he's crowned the ECW Champion for it's rebirth. CM Punk cashes in on Raw as a member of Raw and stays there. CM Punk cashes in on SmackDown! as a member of SmackDown! and stays there. Edge cashes in on SmackDown! as a member of Raw and became a member of SmackDown!. 

Whereever you cash in, that's where you go. Plus, that would give Raw 2 champions, and they will NOT allow Swagger to share the spotlight with John Cena.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> And? He WAS a member of Raw DURING his entrance. He is a member of SmackDown! AFTER his title win.


He won his title at the start of the show, then at the end of the show he came out to address the crowd AND it still said he was a raw superstar.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh.

Well, the show didn't end, so that's probably why he was still considered a Raw star. But he will move to SmackDown!. We have a match set up for the PPV and everything, Edge vs Jericho to decide who his contender is. 

Of course, it's entirely possible that the WWE could've just said fuck it, put the MITB on a fall guy, had him win just to get rid of it, and then Edge or Jericho go to Teddy and get the match changed to a triple threat title match and Swagger loses and goes back to Raw. I wouldn't put that past them.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lulz, I'm watching Smackdown now. 

Swagger went past Shelton and sid 'maybe they should call me the gold standard now'

The Cryme Tyme split up just seemed funny to me. Matt Hardy was squashed, basically just about to walk into the ring, McIntyre throws him into the pole, brings him back in, does his finisher, 1...2...3

I don't know if I should watch Ziggler vs Khali, might put me into stitches.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

King Kenny said:


> I don't know if I should watch Ziggler vs Khali, might put me into stitches.


You mean from laughter or from a self inflicted head wound?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Seeing someone put Khali in a sleeper and win makes automatic laughter from me. 

Swagger kisses Vickie on the cheek. Next lovefest I see.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

King Kenny said:


> Swagger kisses Vickie on the cheek. Next lovefest I see.


Please WWE, don't make him the next Edge. Just, fucking...don't...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

How long until it airs over your way Gord?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

3:30 AM here, it airs at 8:00 PM.

I'm not subjecting myself to Jack Swagger as World champion though. That's just too much for my senses. I'm amazed anyone puts up with him, much less marks for.


----------



## backtothedisaster (Aug 16, 2008)

The All-American American World Heavyweight Champion ftw!
Awesome Smackdown. Loved how Swagger transformed from the goofy, smiling guy who beats his chest to the super serious cocky champion after winning. Lol'd at him interrupting the Hart Dynasty's interview.

And Taker vs Punk ended up being a dark march, the show ended with Swagger's state of the champion address. He got some really good heat during that actually.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Thnks, that's a good thing. I didn't want to see Punk loosing on SD again with no reason. And I don't care for dark matches, cos they don't mean fuck. I will be watching SD in a couple of ours I think.


----------



## Centigold (Apr 5, 2009)

Swagger needs to get rid of his lisp. Anyways i loved the Champion's Statement and i loved it when he just stood in front of the Hart Dynasty, i surprised they didn't kick his ass.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

jack swagger and vickie guerrero? are you being serious about that possibility? uhh. i don't get to watch for another like, 11 hours, but i'm looking forward to this one.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Centigold said:


> *Swagger needs to get rid of his lisp.* Anyways i loved the Champion's Statement and i loved it when he just stood in front of the Hart Dynasty, i surprised they didn't kick his ass.


How??


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

Serena had a really nice promo, which got really huge heat. I'm talkin' HUGE heat. Bigger than Gallows or CM Punk. I hope WWE learns from this and pushes her HARD. Let her wrestle already... The whole damn show is not about McCool/Layla/Vickie vs Beth/Tiffany/Mickie every week. But sadly, she'll probably have the same road as Natayla. This is my perspective seeing it live. She got the biggest heat of the night.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

olympiadewash said:


> Serena had a really nice promo, which got really huge heat. I'm talkin' HUGE heat. Bigger than Gallows or CM Punk. I hope WWE learns from this and pushes her HARD. Let her wrestle already... The whole damn show is not about McCool/Layla/Vickie vs Beth/Tiffany/Mickie every week. But sadly, she'll probably have the same road as Natayla. This is my perspective seeing it live. She got the biggest heat of the night.


sound sweet, Now i wanna see SD even more. 
SWAGGAH and Serena!!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Moonlight_drive said:


> How??


by using wikihow...

http://www.wikihow.com/Get-Rid-of-a-Lisp-(Teeth-Smiling-Method)


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

Moonlight_drive said:


> sound sweet, Now i wanna see SD even more.
> SWAGGAH and Serena!!


Very! WWE can slowly build her character off of this if they're smart. Glad she's actually shooting promos after a month of just following Punk and Gallows around. She could be the biggest female heel on Smackdown if WWE creative didn't suck! Well, maybe not as big as Vickie, but W/E


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

i hope serena grows her hair back first. for some reason i just cannot take her seriously with that stupid-ass bald look.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

FX™ said:


> i hope serena grows her hair back first. for some reason i just cannot take her seriously with that stupid-ass bald look.


Well, for now, she has to keep the bald look (I think she pulls it off just fine), cuz it is apart of her gimmick. I don't give a damn what she looks like, though. She is very, very good in the ring


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh, no doubt she's got good ring skills. I just thought WWE ruined her by going 'straight-edge', and making Punk have girly hair, whilst she looks like more of a man than him, lol.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't care about the hair, she still looks hotter than most of the other divas.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

If she had hair I'd agree with you, but right now, I'd like to know which divas these are that she looks hotter than.


----------



## Centigold (Apr 5, 2009)

Moonlight_drive said:


> How??


A lisp is not a thing you're born with, its a habit.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

FX™ said:


> If she had hair I'd agree with you, but right now, I'd like to know which divas these are that she looks hotter than.


Everyone maybe exept Layla, Katie Lea, Gail, Mickie and Maryse. I really don't care much for the rest. Most of them look like bimbo's. But heys that's only a matter of taste.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

We'll just agree to disagree already, haha.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

FX™ said:


> We'll just agree to disagree already, haha.


haha indeed.


----------



## Mr. Dude (Oct 6, 2008)

thats great! I love that


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Watching SD, the openingssegment was great. SWAGGAH look after the bell was great!
My god, McIntyre's theme surely is the best at the moment. He didn;t had a match, cos he just destroyed Matt.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I love McIntyre's theme. One of the best in the WWE alongside Voices.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

See image in spoiler



Spoiler: SmackDown


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

It's just a shame McIntyre is also one of the blandest characters in the WWE right now.


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

Centigold said:


> A lisp is not a thing you're born with, its a habit.


Uh no, it's a speech impediment.


----------



## ceberus (Sep 26, 2007)

Lol Swagger wins title? The Fuck!?


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Just finished watching. Big fan of the opening. The title looks really good on Swagger. 

The ending was even more awesome, imo. Jericho is so awesome, it's not even funny. I bet we'll have a TripleThreat at ER. Because, let's face it: what better way of pushing someone new into the ME than going over two accomplished stars in an extreme rules multiman match.

Oh and I noticed something else: Swagger didn't look out of place with Jericho and Edge. I really think he could be a big time player once the "old guys" retire.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Anywhere online where I can watch it? It's not aired for another 7 hours in the UK. Might be 8 actually.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Note that Undertaker vs CM Punk, which was listed in the spoilers, was a dark match.


----------



## kaleb.09 (Mar 12, 2010)

busy watching smackdown now on Youtube, and I am suprisingly enjoying it. When I read the results I was very skeptical but now I must say I think the Belt looks good on Swagger.oh and and whats with Swagger planting a kiss on Vicky's cheek?.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh snap. Was looking forward to that one!


----------



## kaleb.09 (Mar 12, 2010)

also I see that the entire SES have supurb mic skills (yes inluding serena).


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

kaleb.09 said:


> also I see that the entire SES have supurb mic skills (yes inluding serena).


indeed, Gallows and Serena are doing well


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Are the WWE fucking serious, getting SWagger to read his promo off a clipboard?? He sounded like a 12 year old kid i front of his class


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

FX™ said:


> Anywhere online where I can watch it? It's not aired for another 7 hours in the UK. Might be 8 actually.


justintv


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Justin never works for me, I think I'd rather wait for later. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

It's True said:


> Are the WWE fucking serious, getting SWagger to read his promo off a clipboard?? He sounded like a 12 year old kid i front of his class


They've done it do make him get heat. Worked fine.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

This is just my take on things after watching Smackdown, first the whole Edge/Jericho/Swagger thing:

- Show starts, Jericho comes out and gets heat from the crowd.
- Edge interrupts, spears Jericho.
- Swagger clocks Edge with the briefcase, cashes in and wins title.
- Swagger brags to everyone he comes across throughout the show, draws more heat.
- End of show, Swagger comes out to address the crowd, draws massive heat with a "I'm the new HBK" line.
- Jericho interrupts and gets CHEERED.
- The two argue, crowd has zero idea how to react until Jericho calls them parasites.'
- Edge comes out and asks for a title shot since Jericho is injured.
- Teddy comes out and announces Edge vs. Jericho rematch for title shot next week.

Aside from Jericho getting cheered (which he was quick to fix), it actually didn't go badly at all. In my opinion, Swagger got more credibility in one night than Sheamus got in his entire title reign. It'll be interesting to see where they go with this. I'm guessing he'll hold the title until at least the next PPV.

Other thoughts:

- Cryme Tyme breaking up, long overdue. Not sure what's going on with Smackdown tag teams though now that Hart Dynasty is face. R Truth and Morrison are face, and so was Cryme Tyme. No heel tag teams?
- Great Khali going on vacation? Take all the time you want.
- McIntyre picks up another non-title match "win" before the bell rings. Can't ever win after it rings. Booooooooring.
- Kane vs. all eight NXT rookies. I don't know what they were trying to accomplish here, maybe reminding people that NXT exists =p
- Divas match was probably best of the night. That's not saying much for the other matches unfortunately.
- Hopefully we get back to having actual matches next week now that some new storylines have been put into motion.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Germ Incubator said:


> - Cryme Tyme breaking up, long overdue. Not sure what's going on with Smackdown tag teams though now that Hart Dynasty is face. R Truth and Morrison are face, and so was Cryme Tyme. No heel tag teams


More to the point, pretty much 2 tag-teams? The tag division just gets worse and worse!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

I thought Swagger did a good job on smackdown, liked the championship address idea and reading off the clipboard. Good to see cryme tyme broken up, JTG has improved a lot in the ring from what ive seen. Didnt see the point of the NXT thing, as all of them were getting heat, they should have turned on each other. Also it was impressive to see Serena get more heat than punk and gallows from her time on the mic.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

FX™ said:


> Anywhere online where I can watch it? It's not aired for another 7 hours in the UK. Might be 8 actually.


The fact that I'm going to post this feels.....wrong, but it's Good Friday so I'm in a happy mood.

Here you go, this is the actual video of him cashing in that will air tonight, and not just that cell phone footage from a few days ago.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

FX™ said:


> Anywhere online where I can watch it? It's not aired for another 7 hours in the UK. Might be 8 actually.



could go to this thread

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-weeklies/499230-official-sd-04-02-10-links-thread.html


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

FX™ said:


> More to the point, pretty much 2 tag-teams? The tag division just gets worse and worse!


Yeah, there's that too. Hopefully out of those two teams, Hart Dynasty gets to feud with MizShow. So that's three teams across both brands? heh


----------



## chinoy316 (Dec 30, 2009)

FX™ said:


> Justin never works for me, I think I'd rather wait for later. Thanks anyway.


The smackdown is on youtube already. I'm watching it right now.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

oh my, did Drew Mcintyre actually get heat this week?


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Optikk said:


> oh my, did Drew Mcintyre actually get heat this week?


He destroyed Matt Hardy, who's a midcarder but who's always over with the 80% of the people. So yeahh he did get some heat. He will get there.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

I guess there's a fourth tag team I didn't think about, from this week's Superstars:






Actually quite a good match, should have been on Smackdown =p


----------



## KingofFunk412 (Jan 14, 2010)

Smackdown was awesome, Swaggaha as champion is going to be great. Especially with all the smarks on this forum crying about it.


----------



## chinoy316 (Dec 30, 2009)

tombo2326 said:


> He also didn't do his normal entrance and it says he is still part of the raw roster


That sucks man! I think Swagger would get more heat with that goofy bastard smile.

EDIT: Damn. This is one awesome Smackdown. Kane was bored?! FUCKING AWESOME. Wish he handed every rookie a chokeslam though.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

The only thing more impressive than Serena's mic skills are her boobs. God, they're enormous.


----------



## chinoy316 (Dec 30, 2009)

Am I the only who doesn't think Serena is hot? Her jugs are epic though.

LOL. Wade Barrett gets pinned by a big boot? BERRIED.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

chinoy316 said:


> Am I the only who doesn't think Serena is hot? Her jugs are epic though.


If she had hair, she'd be awesome. Her tits are great haha.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

watching shad turn on jtg and i have a question, why is it whenever someone turns heel on a partner/friend he has that mean look on their face and brushes their hand through their hair ... except in this case shad doesn't have hair yet he did it like 4 times.


----------



## KingofFunk412 (Jan 14, 2010)

Gin said:


> The only thing more impressive than Serena's mic skills are her boobs. God, they're enormous.


Serena's boobs are epic, I classify them as another member of SES.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

haha oh my God I seriously LOLD when Serena was talking about Punks beautiful eyes and tbe camera zoomed in on them, the look on his face was priceless.

Funny shit.

As for Swagger as champion? Im prepared to give it a chance, though I still think its been far too rushed.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

KingofFunk412 said:


> Serena's boobs are epic, I classify them as another member of SES.


Hahahaha.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> haha oh my God I seriously LOLD when Serena was talking about Punks beautiful eyes and tbe camera zoomed in on them, the look on his face was priceless.
> 
> Funny shit.


haha I laughed at that too.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> As for Swagger as champion? Im prepared to give it a chance, though I still think its been far too rushed.


you can't poopoo it before seeing it and seriously watching tonight it looks like swagger is more serious.


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

swagger as a champ is awful. if you wanna make him a champ, at least build him up first.

nobody cares about him. he fucking had to read off of a cue card to get his lines during Smackdown. LMAO


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

ryanm1058123 said:


> swagger as a champ is awful. if you wanna make him a champ, at least build him up first.
> 
> nobody cares about him. he fucking had to read off of a cue card to get his lines during Smackdown. LMAO


he was reading a speech


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

I like that he won the title without build and basically jobbing,
it shows that anybody can win MITB and anybody can take advantage of it.
Its nice that things dont seemed so programed or evident all the time

Shelton after he told him he should be called the Gold Standard hopefully will light a fire in Shelton
but thats kayfabe because he won't get pushed lol


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

why does that need to be on a cuecard? jericho would never do that.

its not even that, he studdered about 5 times READING something off a speech.


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

Very eventful Smackdown, which is always a good thing:
-I don't mind Swagger as champion, at least there is someone different in the main event. As for the people saying he hasn't been built up enough, just look at the size of him, that gives him enough credibility on its own
-The Cryme Tyme break up was good, I see loads of potential in Shad. Though I think it will probably end up with a match between the 2 and then months of obscurity before being released.
-I HATE LAYCOOL. That simultanious talking they do is so fucking annoying, McCool has absolutely zero charisma. The only reason I don't turn them over is because Layla is an absolute babe

The thing that pissed me off the most was the Kane vs. NXT match. Not only did it make all the rookies seem like complete chumps, but it put them over as heels! Why are people going to want to watch the show if they are booing them on Smackdown


----------



## HITMAN84 (Sep 30, 2009)

That's a buch of crap man. I hate Swagger.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

KingofFunk412 said:


> Smackdown was awesome, Swaggaha as champion is going to be great. *Especially with all the smarks on this forum crying about it.*


I fail to see how this makes the product interesting, but if that's your main priority.....


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

chinoy316 said:


> Am I the only who doesn't think Serena is hot? Her jugs are epic though.



see my avater,
so now your not the only one. She damn hot.


----------



## Sorrow Hill (Apr 13, 2009)

Why Swagger never have a big smile on his face after winning the title? A frowned and serious Swagger just doesn't seem normal to me


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh Laycool managed one thing: I think Michelle is really hot.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

After watching i'm still as annoyed at the decision as I was when I found out when some idiot blurted the spoiler out yesterday. 

Firstly, this win at Wrestlemania for Jericho signified respect from the WWE, that he deserves the title run that he should have gotten a long time ago. Not only that but the Jericho/Edge ending at Wrestlemania suggested the feud would carry on, it was becoming really heated and the fans were eating it all up. Jericho got some major heat in the opening segment. 

They then had to ruin that all completely by having Swagger of all people cashing in his money in the bank, not only is that terrible booking on Swagger's part but on Jericho and Edge's feud that they had currently going. So now we have the Jericho and Edge feud wrestling at Smackdown rather than a PPV over Swaggers title? Give me a break, I don't buy into it one bit, i'm supposed to think that Jericho and Edge have to fight over Swagger? That's ridiculous.

Not only that but Swagger looked as bland as usual on the mic this week, the entire audience throughout the night had no idea whether to cheer or boo Swagger or cheer or boo Jericho. It ended up in Jericho getting a big face pop when he interrupted Swagger and cheering Swagger when he cashed it in, just shows poor booking. I was really hoping for the Edge/Jericho feud to continue at Extreme Rules with a gimmick such as a Ladder match on No DQ but now it's on Smackdown over who fill face Swagger at Extreme Rules. 

Believe me I am angry that he beat my favourite superstar but there's alot more to it, it completely ruined the Jericho/Edge feud and completely ruined Jericho's title reign that was building great momentum. Now I don't mind Jericho eventually losing the belt to someone but as long as it progresses the storyline and makes sense booking wise but this is absolutely absurd and makes no sense whatsoever.

I was hoping Swagger would prove me wrong this week but it did nothing but make me ponder to why they put the title on him in the first place. I'm hoping I don't get this "they need to make new stars" rubbish because I know that more than alot of people on this forum, BUT Swagger is definetly not the right direction at this moment in time, maybe in a year, but not now.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

ryanm1058123 said:


> swagger as a champ is awful. if you wanna make him a champ, at least build him up first.
> 
> nobody cares about him. he fucking had to read off of a cue card to get his lines during Smackdown. LMAO


At least I'm glad to see the people who oppose Swagger's championship reign don't even understand a simple concept such as a speech.

Swagger looked comfortable in the main event. That's all that matters.

Actually, The thing I'm seeing most people have a problem with is Jericho not getting a long reign, but everyone KNEW he was going touring with his band (anyone with a clue, anyway) fairly soon. Jericho will get a long reign eventually, but the time right now is for pushing younger stars. Vince has realised this.

Swagger, Sheamus, Kofi, Rhodes, DiBiase. To a lesser extent McIntyre and Ziggler. 

NOW is the time for younger stars. Undertaker will be gone for a while, Mysterio needs surgery and will be gone after that. Jericho is touring. Cena needs surgery.

People seem to think that these guys can go forever. They can't. Hell, even Edge might be gone if his injury isn't fully healed.

Oh, and I totally forgot...NO Shawn Micheals.

Trust me, knowing Jericho he WILL be the oldest wrestler in the WWE in time and he WILL have a long reign. But that's not what is important right now.


----------



## KingofFunk412 (Jan 14, 2010)

Leechmaster said:


> I fail to see how this makes the product interesting, but if that's your main priority.....


All the smarks whining is icing on the cake, of course its not my main priority. Its getting the desired effect too, people shouldn't want Swagger as champ because he pulled an Edge and got the belt with the briefcase. They want people to boo the guy who "doesn't deserve the belt"... which is what people are doing here. They are mostly annoyed though because he pinned Jericho, who 90% of this forum marks for like little kids and hate to see him lose.

But it makes the product more interesting for me because I mark for Swagger and I like seeing a new face with the belt.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

ryanm1058123 said:


> why does that need to be on a cuecard? jericho would never do that.
> 
> its not even that, he studdered about 5 times READING something off a speech.


They're using his speech problem as a way to get heat. That's why they exaggerated it by having him read the speech from the card and stutter even more than normally. WWE is doing their jobs with heels tremondously well nowadays. Just like many smarks couldn't tell this was kayfabe, they can't tell that McIntyre's relationship with Vince McMahon is also kayfabe.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey people, look at it this way: WWE needs new Main Eventer urgently. Heel preferred. They've got a good angle on SD running and insert a new guy into it. Instead of thinking negatively about it, think about the reward: we've got a new Maineventer after this three-way feud and Jericho/Edge could easily continue. So instead of just one good angle, we get another - similar - good angle PLUS a new main eventer. It's win/win imho.


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

That would be a great idea if Swagger wasn't a piece of garbage with no charisma at all


----------



## chinoy316 (Dec 30, 2009)

Sorrow Hill said:


> Why Swagger never have a big smile on his face after winning the title? A frowned and serious Swagger just doesn't seem normal to me


Exactly! Does the WWE need another serious heel? C'mon. Make Swagger the douchebag heel with the goofy smile!


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

The Jericho and Punk promos are the only parts of Smackdown worth watching. The rest is just....underwhelming.

EDIT---Oh my, Swagger is just awful on the mic. His promo reminded me of a fourth grader reading a short story about his weekend.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Leechmaster said:


> The Jericho and Punk promos are the only parts of Smackdown worth watching. The rest is just....underwhelming.
> 
> EDIT---Oh my, Swagger is just awful on the mic. His promo reminded me of a fourth grader reading a short story about his weekend.


That's what it was meant to be.

/facepalm

This is the last time I'm coming on this forum, I swear. The stupidity here has far surpassed believable.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Gingermadman said:


> That's what it was meant to be.
> 
> /facepalm
> 
> This is the last time I'm coming on this forum, I swear. The stupidity here has far surpassed believable.


Bye


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

chinoy316 said:


> Exactly! Does the WWE need another serious heel? C'mon. Make Swagger the douchebag heel with the goofy smile!


Yeah, I agree with that.
It's like his whole personality changed in a split second.
If they're going to give him the title this soon, at least make him different 
from some of the other heels. 
I still don't think he should have the title, but it's whatever now.
We can't change anything.


----------



## chinoy316 (Dec 30, 2009)

^^Fucking weird. Hope they retain some part of his old character.

BTW, anyone else find it annoying that Edge (with no prior damage whatsoever) dies from a single briefcase shot while Cena gets hit multiple times and immediately recovers?


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Gingermadman said:


> That's what it was meant to be.
> 
> /facepalm
> 
> This is the last time I'm coming on this forum, I swear. The stupidity here has far surpassed believable.


How is it stupidity? I seriously doubt the WWE planned for that promo to bomb and have people skipping over it until someone with talent (ie: Jericho) came out. 

Is the WWE's plan is to build Swagger up as a fourth grader trapped inside a 28 year old wrestler's body?


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

Swagger won the belt.....-_-
If the show didn't have Edge and Y2J on it I wouldn't even bother watching it.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> Yeah, I agree with that.
> It's like his whole personality changed in a split second.
> If they're going to give him the title this soon, at least make him different
> from some of the other heels.
> ...


Pretty much. I also find it amusing that despite holding the title, he won't be getting as much heat as either Jericho or Punk. I honestly cannot remember another period in pro wrestling when so many non-over wrestlers were getting huge pushes like Sheamus, Swagger, and McIntyre. At least Sheamus was able to generate some heat recently.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

watching the download, the Cryme Tyme breakup come off better on tv than i thought.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Leechmaster said:


> Pretty much. I also find it amusing that despite holding the title, he won't be getting as much heat as either Jericho or Punk. I honestly cannot remember another period in pro wrestling when so many non-over wrestlers were getting huge pushes like Sheamus, Swagger, and McIntyre. At least Sheamus was able to generate some heat recently.


Hell it wasn't hard for him. Go out there and sneak attack the top stars in the company...anybody can get heat from that...hell they'll do the same thing with Swagger. Then they'll do it with McIntyre. If Batista is indeed taking time off. McIntyre and Mcmahon will team up to go after Cena. Bank on it.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Swagger didn't smile? Gimmick change?


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

instantclassic27 said:


> -I HATE LAYCOOL. That simultanious talking they do is so fucking annoying, McCool has absolutely zero charisma. The only reason I don't turn them over is because Layla is an absolute babe


That means they're doing their job. 

McIntyre looks like more of a World Champion than Swagger right now, but the state of address did have some lolz. I've always been the favorite to win at everything I do. Sucks for him that Edge is going to get the belt at the next PPV.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

chinoy316 said:


> BTW, anyone else find it annoying that Edge (with no prior damage whatsoever) dies from a single briefcase shot while Cena gets hit multiple times and immediately recovers?


I was just about to say this. 
Edge stayed down for so long. That really shows how ridiculous they've made Cena.

And why does everyone have to hook up with Vickie? 
Swagger did not need to kiss her in any way, shape, or form whatsoever.


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

Human Nature said:


> And why does everyone have to hook up with Vickie?
> Swagger did not need to kiss her in any way, shape, or form whatsoever.


The script read "show charisma, kiss Vickie" Didn't work.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm watching it now, and it's overall pretty awesome.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I thought Swagger was great on his first night as champion. He didn't look out of place and got great heat. Plus the 'State of Championship address' was hilarious. The reading off a clip board made me laugh. Hopefully they make it a triple threat for Extreme Rules, that would be an awesome match. Hopefully Swaggers champion a bit longer than one month.

Oh and to those complaining about Swaggers speech last. Saying it sounded like he was talking to a class about a day out, or how he had to read from cue cards...I think that was the point. He was meant to be looking like he was reading from a piece of paper, it got him heat.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm loving the hypocrisy in people claiming to want to see new stars, but the minute Swagger beats Jericho and not Cena for the belt, he's 'the wrong guy' and 'has no skills' and who knows what else.

I'm not exactly a fan of his but I am at least willing to give him a chance.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

Vintage Undertaker said:


> I'm loving the hypocrisy in people claiming to want to see new stars, but the minute Swagger beats Jericho and not Cena for the belt, he's 'the wrong guy' and 'has no skills' and who knows what else.
> 
> I'm not exactly a fan of his but I am at least willing to give him a chance.


Read my previous post, it explains exactly why it was a bad decision.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Edge involved with MITB once again.

-He cashed in the first ever MITB on Cena.
-He helped RVD in the match he cashed in his briefcase.
-He took the briefcase from Kennedy and later cashed it in on Taker.
-Punk cashed it in on him.
-Punk cashes in his cotract after Edge has a ladder match with Jeff Hardy
-Edge beats up Jericho and Swagger cashes in.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Jerichaholic4life said:


> Read my previous post, it explains exactly why it was a bad decision.


I'm not singling you out, I tend to agree with a lot of what you say. Reason why I'm not bothered about Swagger going over Jericho is because I've been thinking of Jericho as a transitional champ since he won at EC. Due to that line of thinking, I was a little surprised Edge never won at 'Mania, but now I can see why he never.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Lmao @ this thread.

Smackdown was really enjoyable. As for Swagger 'ruining' the Edge/Jericho feud, the buildup before mania was pretty fucking horrible so there wasn't a whole lot to ruin. Hopefully he retains the belt @ the PPV and keeps it for a bit.

Don't have a problem with him cashing in and winning either, even if he did 'bury' (LOL) Jericho.


----------



## The Ruler (Apr 1, 2010)

anyone think there is a feud cooking up in the near future with shelton and swagger because jack said to him "maybe they should call me the gold standard now" then shelton gave him a mean look.idunno maybe its just wishful thinking for me but i also have a bad feeling that he will just job to swagger next week in a match.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

The Ruler said:


> anyone think there is a feud cooking up in the near future with shelton and swagger because jack said to him "maybe they should call me the gold standard now" then shelton gave him a mean look.*idunno maybe its just wishful thinking for me but i also have a bad feeling that he will just job to swagger next week in a match.*


If there is a match and Shelton looks good in it, it's not going to be a bad thing.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

WWE can do something huge with Swagger. Have him win matches at PPVs and prove the doubters wrong. Then have him face Taker at Wrestlemania 27. With a one year reign Swagger could actually look like a threat to Taker's streak. Cena can go for 20-0.


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

Punk vs Mysterio part 2 should be a beard vs mask match.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

The Ruler said:


> anyone think there is a feud cooking up in the near future with shelton and swagger because jack said to him "maybe they should call me the gold standard now" then shelton gave him a mean look.idunno maybe its just wishful thinking for me *but i also have a bad feeling that he will just job to swagger next week in a match.*


Exactly what is gonna happen...he's taking the Sheamus route...beat mid-carders, sneak attack on the top faces to get cheap heat. Edge is gonna win next week so Swagger is gonna attack him.


----------



## Rezmie (Feb 12, 2008)

Jack Swagger is the future!!!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Rey/Punk 2 should just be hair vs. Rey being forced into the SES. With the mask on the line, you know Punk would be losing, and he shouldn't lose two straight PPVs in a row. Plus, Rey in SES for a couple of weeks could provide some great television.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

Lostfap said:


> Lmao @ this thread.
> 
> Smackdown was really enjoyable. As for Swagger 'ruining' the Edge/Jericho feud, the buildup before mania was pretty fucking horrible so there wasn't a whole lot to ruin. Hopefully he retains the belt @ the PPV and keeps it for a bit.
> 
> Don't have a problem with him cashing in and winning either, even if he did 'bury' (LOL) Jericho.


It was a terrible build up? I'm sick of people thinking that, just because Edge said the word "spear" that makes the whole build up bad? Infact there was a great story that those two told, about Edge's injury, it's alot more complex than people think but people just blindly assume it was a bad build because they mentioned the spear, as well as completely ignoring the build up before the Rumble.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> WWE can do something huge with Swagger. Have him win matches at PPVs and prove the doubters wrong. Then have him face Taker at Wrestlemania 27. With a one year reign Swagger could actually look like a threat to Taker's streak. Cena can go for 20-0.


I really like this idea! But its not gonna happen.. I don't think they will give swagger a year long reign his first go around with the title.. But it would be great if they did go this route. Cena vs taker has to happen at wrestlemania. But as you said, it should the wrestlemania where taker is going for 20-0.. That leaves an opening for this next upcoming wrestlemania for taker.. And after what taker and shawn micheals have done the last two manias, taker's next opponent needs to be built up in a major way just to make it look some what legitimate. A year long reign for swagger just might be it.


----------



## The Ruler (Apr 1, 2010)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Exactly what is gonna happen...he's taking the Sheamus route...beat mid-carders, sneak attack on the top faces to get cheap heat. Edge is gonna win next week so Swagger is gonna attack him.


fuck the wwe!!!! they should just change the WWE logo to the recycling logo because thats what they do,they just recycle gimmicks,storylines,build ups,feuds,everything these days.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Please WWE, don't make him the next Edge. Just, fucking...don't...


oh hell no.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Jerichaholic4life said:


> It wasn't a terrible build up? I'm sick of people thinking that, just because Edge said the word "spear" that makes the whole build up bad? Infact there was a great story that those two told, about Edge's injury, it's alot more complex than people think but people just blindly assume it was a bad build because they mentioned the spear, as well as completely ignoring the build up before the Rumble.


I don't think it was just because he used the word 'spear' a lot, it's more the fact that after the first week, they kind of ignored the face that they were in a tag team together, Edge got injured then came back to win the Rumble. It was ALL about how Edge kept spearing Jericho. The build up before the rumble was fantastic and the storyline was great with Edge being determined to make it to Mania. However, as soon as Jericho won the World Title, it was mostly all about the spear. I think people say it was a little bad because they were expecting more, me included. 

So for me, adding Swagger to the mix is a pretty good idea, could lead to some interesting promos and hopefully a great match at Extreme Rules. It should be a triple threat, if not, what's Jericho gonna do?


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

I like Swagger a lot but I do think it was a terrible decision. 

For one he didn't have any build. You can argue that getting into the mitb match and winning it over 9 other guys makes you look good but its not enough to erase what Swagger has been up to the past 3 months. 

I felt Edge/Jericho has YET to really pick up. I want to see this feud peak but it probably wouldn't with the addition with Swagger because he is now the centerpiece. 

And most odd thing of them all is, Swagger cashed it in on Jericho another heel. The fans were pretty confused there. I felt it was very underwhelming.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

The Ruler said:


> fuck the wwe!!!! they should just change the WWE logo to the recycling logo because thats what they do,they just recycle gimmicks,storylines,build ups,feuds,everything these days.


The whole entertainment industry says hi!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

NJ88 said:


> I don't think it was just because he used the word 'spear' a lot, it's more the fact that after the first week, they kind of ignored the face that they were in a tag team together, Edge got injured then came back to win the Rumble. It was ALL about how Edge kept spearing Jericho. The build up before the rumble was fantastic and the storyline was great with Edge being determined to make it to Mania. However, as soon as Jericho won the World Title, it was mostly all about the spear. I think people say it was a little bad because they were expecting more, me included.
> 
> So for me, adding Swagger to the mix is a pretty good idea, could lead to some interesting promos and hopefully a great match at Extreme Rules. It should be a triple threat, if not, what's Jericho gonna do?


Swagger will face Edge (and i'm praying to God that Jack retains) whilst Jericho does jury duty!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Man the SES segment was hilarious especially when Serena told the audience to look into Punk's eyes and then the close up of his face was priceless...










:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> Swagger will face Edge (and i'm praying to God that Jack retains) whilst Jericho does jury duty!


I thought he confirmed it was an april fools?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Smackdown just started here in UK, I really don't want to watch what happens to Jericho.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

wtf is that briefcase made outta to keep edge down for so long -_-


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Morcombe said:


> wtf is that briefcase made outta to keep edge down for so long -_-


Obviously it can't be the same one he hit Cena with on RAW he was down for 2 seconds before he jumped up. 

Just shows that Cena can't sell shit.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Morcombe said:


> wtf is that briefcase made outta to keep edge down for so long -_-


Must be the same stuff that knocked Big Show out for 15 minutes at Hog Wild 1996.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

That was AWESOME.

Swagger's look screamed "I'm the motherfuckin' champ baby, what else did you expect?!"

Awesome.


----------



## The Ruler (Apr 1, 2010)

Dragonballfan said:


> Man the SES segment was hilarious especially when Serena told the audience to look into Punk's eyes and then the close up of his face was priceless...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha that was hilarious i thought i was the only one who thought that was funny, but why does everyone say that serenas has good mic skills?? i think her mic skills sucked. all she did was deliver her lines poorly and she was supposed to look at cm punk like she admired him when she praised her but it ended up lookin like the wanted cm punks dick in her ass,now THAT made me laugh.


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

JACK SWAGGER! Had no idea he cashed in as I dont read spoilers, brilliant! I love Jericho but Swagger makes a nice change.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

BB Dog said:


> Smackdown just started here in UK, I really don't want to watch what happens to Jericho.


I love Jericho as much as the next guy but that was awesome, really lovin' Swagger at the moment, his powerbomb finisher actually really looks believable! I'm just happy that Jericho got the Mania win over Edge, i cannot stand Edge, he annoys me so much! Hopee Swagger keeps it for 4/5 months as i'm sick of the titles changing every month. The thought of Edge becoming a 10-time champion just bugs the shit outta me too!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Gotta say, the Belt looked good on Swagger despite me hating the fact he took it from Jericho.


----------



## The Ruler (Apr 1, 2010)

although i didnt expect much from serena since its only the second time ive heard her speak aside from that time she joined SES,imo her acting was better that time she shaved her head.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

:lmao.

Love Swagger. That bitch Benjamin got owned.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Swagger's look after winning the World Title reminded me of Lesnar for some reason.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

All this talk about Swagger not being build starts to annoy me because a guy like Swagger doesn't need any. By now everybody should know about Swaggers wrestling background so if this was a real wrestling contest nobody in the WWE except Shelton could take Swagger. So enough with this crap already!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Emperor DC said:


> :lmao.
> 
> Love Swagger. That bitch Benjamin got owned.


Yeah, Benjamin was probably thinkin' 'i gotta drop this gimmick' lol


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Just got done watching the show online, because I couldn't wait for it to air. Overall, a pretty good show with its shocks. Love the fact that Jack Swagger is champion right now. The best part was him walking around backstage with the title. Especially where he cut the Hart Dynasty and stood in front of them to pose. Cryme Tyme's breakup was random, and can't believe they haven't been tag champs as they've been together for a while. Serena was pretty bad on the mic tonight, but its so awesome how she praises Punk. Love Punk's beard, its just too epic now. Overall, good show.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok being in the United States, smackdown does not come on tonight until 8 for me. So how did benjamin get owned, it's probably going to piss me off though because benjamin is one of my favorite wrestlers.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Swagger kissed Vickie. Not a good sign.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Chris22 said:


> Yeah, Benjamin was probably thinkin' 'i gotta drop this gimmick' lol


Shelton Benjamin: The Bronze Standard.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Shad's heel turn was actually pretty nice. Is sad though because the real talent of the two will probably be a jobber to the stars.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Swagger kissing Vickie nearly made me vomit.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Ok being in the United States, smackdown does not come on tonight until 8 for me. So how did benjamin get owned, it's probably going to piss me off though because benjamin is one of my favorite wrestlers.


Benjamin was texting backstage and Swagger walked past with the title, and said "Looks like I'm the gold standard now".

And then it was 5 seconds of Benjamin standing there, feeling owned.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok i officially hate swagger now........mainly because i'm a shelton mark. 

Here is to hoping for a swagger/shelton feud. Like that will ever happen lmao.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Shelton's face was priceless.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Woah, Beth is getting huge pops! Layla is funny when she screams and Tiffany looked good once again, here's to hoping she keeps improving.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

i cant believe how poular swagger got after he won the title. i feel like i cant go any where on this forum with out seeing a swagger sig.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Why does is it stryker (i think) refers to layla in that way, its so annoying.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

NJ88 said:


> I don't think it was just because he used the word 'spear' a lot, it's more the fact that after the first week, they kind of ignored the face that they were in a tag team together, Edge got injured then came back to win the Rumble. It was ALL about how Edge kept spearing Jericho. The build up before the rumble was fantastic and the storyline was great with Edge being determined to make it to Mania. However, as soon as Jericho won the World Title, it was mostly all about the spear. I think people say it was a little bad because they were expecting more, me included.
> 
> So for me, adding Swagger to the mix is a pretty good idea, could lead to some interesting promos and hopefully a great match at Extreme Rules. It should be a triple threat, if not, what's Jericho gonna do?


They didn't mention it because everyone knew it, they had no need to say it. Secondly, the first two or so weeks was bad and was becoming tedious with all the spear rubbish but Jericho's promo performances certainly redeemed the feud, especially his DNA promo before Wrestlemania and his Highlight Reel where he focused on Edge's injury. I agree, it was disappointing but not bad at the same time.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Dear lord the Hart Dynasty need some mic work, looked so corny...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

BB Dog said:


> Swagger kissing Vickie nearly made me vomit.





How do you think Swagger probably felt then?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Did anyone else see how much heat Punk got?

Fucking Un-Be-Lievable.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Swagger's normally pimping with the Diva's non-kayfabe, so the Vickiestuff surely wasn't his idea. I think it was more of a "thanks" between two heels.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Really enjoying SmackDown thus far tonight.

Oh, and:


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

lol Swagger speaking slower to try and hide his lisp, bloody hillarious.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Lmao at that picture of CM Punk bald, great stuff. 

It was an enjoyable Smackdown indeed, one of the best in recent times.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Layla has improved and Tiffany ain't bad.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Glad kane got his ass kicked. Thats what he gets for trying to act cool.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't think he was trying to hide it. The clipboard was part of the story; the character Jack Swagger wrote a speech and is reading it to the crowd, the actual guy knows what he was doing and what he is going to say. He never tried to hide his lisp before and I don't see why he would now.

Why not wait til the story progresses a little before jumping to conclusions? I seem to remember everyone saying Edge would win at WM and he didn't, that result was part of this larger story. So, who can say where they are taking this now?


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Just watched it, it was definitely better than the spoilers suggested, that is for sure. If you're looking for great wrestling then you're not gonna find it on this show but the opening and closing segments with Swagger, Edge and Jericho were great and Shad turning on JTG came across well. I still don't think Swagger is ready to be Champion at all but lets see what he does with it.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Kane vs. NXT Rookies wasn't as bad as I proyected.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

darnok said:


> I don't think he was trying to hide it. The clipboard was part of the story; the character Jack Swagger wrote a speech and is reading it to the crowd, the actual guy knows what he was doing and what he is going to say. He never tried to hide his lisp before and I don't see why he would now.
> 
> Why not wait til the story progresses a little before jumping to conclusions? I seem to remember everyone saying Edge would win at WM and he didn't, that result was part of this larger story. So, who can say where they are taking this now?


I was more on about the part when he was speaking to other people, he was speaking a lot slower than he usually does, actually reminded me of when Cena took the piss out of Brock Lesnar.


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

Really good Smackdown very different Smackdown to normal, less wrestling and more promos, angles, more like a Raw. What they did with Swagger throughout the show was really good in establishing him as WHC.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I think Kane will be on NXT and face a different rookie every week as a "lesson" for the NXT Rookies.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

BB Dog said:


> I was more on about the part when he was speaking to other people, he was speaking a lot slower than he usually does, actually reminded me of when Cena took the piss out of Brock Lesnar.


Well, I apologise. I misunderstood you.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Jericho calls Swagger and the fans parasites! The way he said I heal quickly sounded so diabolical. :lmao


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

HERE WE GO!~


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Christian to Smackdown to take the belt off of Swagger or whoever has it.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

SWAGGA!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Swagger turning up in nearly every backstage segment to gloat/demand congratulations/just stand there was amazing. The interruption during the HD promo cracked me up for some reason.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

ON YOUR KNEES!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

HOLY SHIT NEW WHC !!!! OMG I CAN'T BELIEVE THIS!!!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

the crowd popped when swagger won and it wasn't piped in, it was real fans cheering as you can see them explode in the background.

wwe universe >> IWC


----------



## walkoff2 (Nov 24, 2009)

That was awesome!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> the crowd popped when swagger won and it wasn't piped in, it was real fans cheering as you can see them explode in the background.
> 
> wwe universe >> IWC


How can you tell? I wasn't looking at the crowd so I didn't notice.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Even knowing it was coming I just marked like crazy. IWC, on your knees.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Why was Swagger so serious? You'd think he'd be excited to win his first world title..


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

why the hell did Swagger not smile even once?

please dont tell me there changing his character into a more serious heel.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Ricebowl9999 said:


> Why was Swagger so serious? You'd think he'd be excited to win his first world title..


Because maybe winning the World Heavyweight Championship gave him a new attitude.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

He is the All-American American, he can be stoic if he wants.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Because he has reached a new level of Arrogance.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Damn, Jericho's shoe flew off on that powerbomb. Souvenir?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> He is the All-American American, he can be stoic if he wants.


I think you may have left off a few Americans.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh time to make Morrison and Truth look good by having them beat job tyme.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Holy shit, did Striker just make an EPMD reference???


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Why the hell are there random commercials popping on during the show? This is a joke.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Good we have too many tag teams in the wwe*


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Oh snap, black on black cryme.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Ricebowl9999 said:


> Why was Swagger so serious? You'd think he'd be excited to win his first world title..


He's being changed to a more serious heel. It's better than his crappy pre-gimmick. Hopefully he can be reasonably legit as a champion.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

This would have made more sense had it been built up? Instead they just went the heel turn out of nowhere route.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> *Good we have too many tag teams in the wwe*


cryme tyme disbands and dudebusters enters.

they didn't lose a tag team, they replaced it.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

That was pointless. Terribly booked breakup.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> *Good we have too many tag teams in the wwe*


Seriously? Like...who? If anything we need many, many more.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

No more Cryme Tyme. Bonus.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

FX™;8260140 said:


> He's being changed to a more serious heel. It's better than his crappy pre-gimmick. Hopefully he can be reasonably legit as a champion.


I wish my avatar looked more like yours. Also your right he needs to be a serious champion. It's not like he wasn't the biggest star on ECW before Christian came and stole his glory, whether it was right or not doesn't change the fact that he stole his glory.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> *Good we have too many tag teams in the wwe*


Yeah, but the WWE was never gonna do anything with them for some reason, even though they were the most over Tag-Team.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

LMAO Shelton Benjamin DAMN!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

IWC to Jack Swagger: "Why so serious?"


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

KnowYourRole said:


> I wish my avatar looked more like yours. Also your right he needs to be a serious champion


Haha, you need a Premium Membership my friend.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Black on black violence. Shame.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Honestly i could'nt care less that there was no build up they was never in any feuds for the title's and only appeared in backstage segment's for that stupid word of the day crap.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

:lmao shelton got owned.

WTF TNA commercial during smackdown??


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

THis is an awesome start to sd


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah, I for one am glad those segments will be done. JTG and Shad both have a lot to offer I think, but the tag team was pointless.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

FX™ said:


> Seriously? Like...who? If anything we need many, many more.


*The Hart Dynasty Should Be Next*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Shelton just got OWNED :lmao and the cash-in looked very good on TV. Still marked for it even though I must've watched the YouTube vid like 20 times. 

And Shad's beatdown looked vicious.


Edit: Shad is sweating all over the damn place :side:


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Serpent01 said:


> :lmao shelton got owned.
> 
> WTF TNA commercial during smackdown??


I got that too guess TNA really thinks they can get the NYC area to like them over WWE.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Did anyone hear the pop Morrison got?

Awesome.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

As long as swagger doesn't go back to his stupid entrance, I'm ok with him holding it till Jericho gets it back.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

It's official. I'm definitely a Shad Gaspard mark.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I fucking LOVE this entrance.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

No matter how much the IWC hates McIntyre they can't say the this entrance isn't EPIC.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

It's My Time. Gee, where have I heard that before???


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

Is Shad going to start entering to "My Time"? 

Seriously, awesome start to SmackDown.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I usually don't advocate cutting the beginning of wrestlers songs but good Satan they really need to edit out the slow and boring parts of McIntyre's theme.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

KnowYourRole said:


> No matter how much the IWC hates McIntyre they can't say the this entrance isn't EPIC.




Why does he get such a good entrance? Its awesome...yea the man himself is the definition of mediocre.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> *The Hart Dynasty Should Be Next*


Are you just going to try and get rid of all the tag-teams? I know it hasn't been great recently, but the tag division used to be my favourite part of the WWE.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Drew's entrance is totally epic. I keep saying he's not ready for this character though.

Well, if nothing else will get Drew heat, beating up everyone's favorite jobber will.



Chiller88 said:


> *Is Shad going to start entering to "My Time"*?
> 
> Seriously, awesome start to SmackDown.


I'd mark. :agree:


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

What the hell was that?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

mcintyre/hardy fued hopefully


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

O a shitty kids cable show. What a good thing to spend part of a wrestling show showing.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

WWE has been PG for like two years yet they are just getting exposure on Disney and Nickelodeon?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*This is RAW Not Smackdown

*


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The McIntyre hate confuses me more than any other wrestler. There are guys I like that a lot do not and I sort of get it, but McIntyre is incredible. He has the look, a great entrance, awesome finisher, entertaining on the mic. He strikes me as a guy that the IWC would usually love.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> Honestly i could'nt care less that there was no build up they was never in any feuds for the title's and only appeared in backstage segment's for that stupid word of the day crap.


Yeah. To me it was a terribly booked pointless break up but there was really no way they could have made it good maybe only if it was built up for a few weeks on smackdown. I think Shad as a big man heel can add something to smackdown especially if he is booked to destroy people and have him in some sort of storyline. I doubt he could ever be a big star in the company but he'll be like a Mike Knox where you'll really like him on the show for a little while and then when the storyline he's in ends he'll be jobbed out and forgotten about. I think after this feud with JTG he atleast deserves a second feud with somebody else then they can pull the plug on him like they do with so many other guys.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

FX™ said:


> Are you just going to try and get rid of all the tag-teams? I know it hasn't been great recently, but the tag division used to be my favourite part of the WWE.



*I Want see the tag division on smackdown, just keep the belts & the teams on smackdown*


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> The McIntyre hate confuses me more than any other wrestler. There are guys I like that a lot do not and I sort of get it, but McIntyre is incredible. He has the look, a great entrance, awesome finisher, entertaining on the mic. He strikes me as a guy that the IWC would usually love.


I don't think there's anything about him that stands out other than his entrance.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> The McIntyre hate confuses me more than any other wrestler. There are guys I like that a lot do not and I sort of get it, but McIntyre is incredible. He has the look, a great entrance, awesome finisher, entertaining on the mic. He strikes me as a guy that the IWC would usually love.


The only true thing from that post is just the great entrance. The rest of the categories, he's probably the blandest of bland.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Watching little bits of the show as I'm not going to miss one single minute of Smallville.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Did McCool just call Vickie a cougar? Someone stab her :side:


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

FX™ said:


> The only true thing from that post is just the great entrance. The rest of the categories, he's probably the blandest of bland.


I guess a lot of people feel that way. No problem with disagreeing, he is just one of my favourites right now. For some stupid reason I always feel a little guilty when I am a big fan of someone that somehow does not entertain other people.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

jack thwagga is awesome, to hell with the haters


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Okay so, this new Jack Swagger fucking bores me.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Dear Lord, I would hump Layla's brains out!!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Swagger mixin' with Vickie.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Jack Swagger gave Vicky a kiss lol. What a fucking goofball.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Wait Swagger With Vickie Guerrero Good Idea Here*


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Well atleast now The Hart Dynasty can stop feuding with Crime Time. If you look on the bright side WWE can be bringing in another pointless gimmick tag team that is hot at first then they just float around in obscurity for a couple of years.

And wow it looks like Jack Swagger is gonna be the new Edge on Smackdown. I sensed right away Swagger had something in his look at Vicky that he wanted to get with her so I congratulate him for good acting.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Good lord vickie's a disgusting fat pig.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I hope that little kiss was just heeling it up for Swagger. We don't need any more Vickie pairings.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I doubt there will be much to the Swagger/Vickie interaction, guys. I think it is just part of Swagger's arrogance. Like royalty. The King thanks you by blessing you with a kiss. Now begone.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I'm guessing Vicky will become gm again and use her position to keep the title on Swagger like she did with Edge. Wasn't this what they were gonna do with Dolph Ziggler? Damn he could have been the world champion right now.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ziggler needs more of a push. I mean, come on, Great Khali?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't take Jack Swagger seriously as a world heavyweight champion, at least not yet. This was a bad decision in my opinion, I like Jack Swagger, and he is very talented, but he just isn't ready yet.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Dear Lord, I would hump Layla's brains out!!!


You're not the only one.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

This is a good smackdown. For once it has me thinking about storylines and the booking even pointless with the Crime Time stuff always has me caring about it and wanting me to see how some of these storylines like the Swagger/Vicky thing unfolding or if anything at all happens with it.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> I can't take Jack Swagger seriously as a world heavyweight champion, at least not yet. This was a bad decision in my opinion, I like Jack Swagger, and he is very talented, but he just isn't ready yet.


I get what you mean, but the whole concept of being 'ready' is so subjective and fluid that I find it best to not worry about it too much. I like Swagger, I think he can get over, and I enjoy his matches. So I am glad he is champion.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Why isn't Ziggler face??


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Dolph is awesome.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Ziggler beat Kahli WTF


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> I get what you mean, but the whole concept of being 'ready' is so subjective and fluid that I find it best to not worry about it too much. I like Swagger, I think he can get over, and I enjoy his matches. So I am glad he is champion.


i agree with you.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, I guess Ziggler's new finisher is an old-school sleeperhold?!?

I almost expected him to pull out a pair of scissors and start cutting Khali's hair!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I actually liked Ziggler chocking Khali like a bitch.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

2 years ago Khali was world champion.. now he's jobbing to jobbers.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Good for Dolph Ziggler. He needs to get all the wins he can at this point in his career.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

That's how you write off characters? I thought they could've thought of a more creative way for him to take a break.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Ziggler just retired Khali? Was not expecting that.

LEAVE THE MEMORIES ALONE~


----------



## havoctrain (Jan 30, 2009)

Bye,bye Khali.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

"And when he comes back he'll be world champion." I dont doubt that at all.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Khali leaving??

To quote Shawn Michaels, "only good things can happen"


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Nolo King wept.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

LOL "when he returns he'l be world champion" good god the only belt Khali should ever have is one that holds his pants up.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Oh jeez, I swear if Khali wins the world title when he returns, I will stop watching Smackdown. I can't stand Khali, he's my least favourite superstar of all time and if he is in WWE, he should be doing what he's doing now, jobbing. Khali should be nowhere NEAR the world title...ever.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I still think Khali could be used well as a bodyguard type, if he had the right leader/group.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

OMG Ziggler beat Khali clean and retired him 8*D

ON YOUR KNEES!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Rockstar™ said:


> Oh jeez, I swear if Khali wins the world title when he returns, I will stop watching Smackdown. I can't stand Khali, he's my least favourite superstar of all time and if he is in WWE, he should be doing what he's doing now, jobbing. Khali should be nowhere NEAR the world title...ever.


i'm curious how much does a jobber get?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

redeadening said:


> OMG Ziggler beat Khali clean and retired him 8*D


Sheamus'd.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

What the hell kind of outfit is that for Serena? Isn't the SES all about black?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I am so comfortable marking for CM Punk.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> I still think Khali could be used well as a bodyguard type, if he had the right leader/group.


The Great Khali should come back and join the Straightedge Society.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

CM Punk has arrived bitches.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Damn this guy Luke Gallows can talk. If I ran a wrestling promotion the door would always be open for him


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Serena's looking extra Rack-tacular this evening!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> The Great Khali should come back and join the Straightedge Society.


he actually dose abstain from drugs and alcohol in real life


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Bah Gawd the heat for the S.E.S is ridiculous

And Serena is looking boobtacular :side:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Listen to that heat.

Thats the straightedge CM Punk, in the Sin Ciy, Las Vegas. Fukin Epic.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Serena should never talk.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Luke Gallows is very good on the mic. Serena isn't that bad either.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao cm punk.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Bah Gawd the heat for the S.E.S is ridiculous


Well of course. This is in Las Vegas tonight.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Wow, she's not bad on the mic.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I love this gimmick so much. I think I might like it more than I actually like CM Punk. It just.. works. Amazing. Both extra members of the SES are kick ass as well.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

CM Punk's eyes! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Damn this guy Luke Gallows can talk. If I ran a wrestling promotion the door would always be open for him


future world champ


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Serena is by far the best diva on the mic.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

perro said:


> he actually dose abstain from drugs and alcohol in real life


Well then he should fit right in. The Great Khali will be a disciple of the great CM Punk.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Serena is about to have an orgasm talking about cm punk on the mic.

She keeps on licking her lips....


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

SES are fucking good.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

punk doesn't even have to speak, they still ownin


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Serena is by far the best diva on the mic.


^ Vickie Guerrero.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

If only this wasn't pg imagine the things CM Punk could say about this messed up city he has to save tonight.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

There are some.. rather young folk applauding alcohol. A little disturbing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Serena isn't bad on the mic but fuck she needs to loosen up.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Alcohol is so over with the crowd, its shame the wwe wont push it


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

JoseBxNYC said:


> CM Punk's eyes! :lmao :lmao :lmao


*The look he gave as she said that was priceless! *


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

You're all liars!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ricebowl9999 said:


> ^ Vickie Guerrero.


Yeah, no.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

PUNK. IS. GAWD.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *The look he gave as she said that was priceless! *


The licking of the lips brought it over the top!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

CM Punk's hair is better than you!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Free of foreign chemicals? So he doesn't shampoo?


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

TJTheGr81 said:


> You're all liars!!!


Thanks for the seizure! Another awesome promo.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

redeadening said:


> PUNK. IS. GAWD.


Amen. Punk will rule the world.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

playing with his hair.:lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I am not looking forward to CM Punk losing his hair and throwing fits about it. I have seen that story before. If he has to lose it, I would prefer he embraces it. But obviously that would ruin the point.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

CM Punk save me!!!!!!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

"The Pastor of Purity" CM Punk


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

God he is the best mic worker in wrestling right now


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> I am not looking forward to CM Punk losing his hair and throwing fits about it. I have seen that story before. If he has to lose it, I would prefer he embraces it. But obviously that would ruin the point.


This would be for the best.. he would leave the SES and have a less stupid gimmick.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That Punk promo was so good, that I had to watch it twice.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I really hate when they use those graphics with a title photoshopped sloppily in. Come on, at least use a shot of earlier when he held the title up.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

If the mask is not on the line then I think he has a good chance of keeping his hair. Mysterio could join the SES and be put in a group he wants no part of and it could make for a great storyline.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Gotta admit, that belt looks like it belongs around Swagger's waist


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> If the mask is not on the line then I think he has a good chance of keeping his hair. Mysterio could join the SES and be put in a group he wants no part of and it could make for a great storyline.


LWO revisited

i can dig it


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> If the mask is not on the line then I think he has a good chance of keeping his hair. Mysterio could join the SES and be put in a group he wants no part of and it could make for a great storyline.


I will hope. But then, a 'forced to join a group' story has been done too. Maybe if Rey embraces the SES. A SES Rey mask would look sweet.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

GET ON YOUR KNEES BITCHES!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> I will hope. But then, a 'forced to join a group' story has been done too. Maybe if Rey embraces the SES. A SES Rey mask would look sweet.


It's been done with a Diva ala the Lita/Kane thing or the Stephanie/HHH thing but when has it been done with a superstar? If it has, it hasn't been for a while.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

TJTheGr8 just caused a lot of epileptic fits.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Good Gawd listen to the vickie heat.......it's massive still


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> I will hope. But then, a 'forced to join a group' story has been done too. Maybe if Rey embraces the SES. A SES Rey mask would look sweet.


Yeah but I don't wanna see Punk lose his hair. That has been done before. It won't be good for any storylines. If Mysterio was forced to join SES and do things for them and be ashamed of himself the possibilities could be endless.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

South Florida misses you, Layla.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Todd...please slap Striker :side:


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

BETH PHOENIX THE GLAMAZON BITCHES!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn Tiffany's hot as hell in that skirt, she should turn heel and beecom Drew's valet.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

lol at striker

beth phoenix:yum:


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Swagger looks good with the title, but it's not enough yet. I'm going to have to give it a month of legit championship material before I'm turned.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Total Package said:


> Free of foreign chemicals? So he doesn't shampoo?


Isn't that obvious???


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn Drew mind if I have a piece of that?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Striker, "The Cougar Splash....RAWR RAWR RAWR"....No Matt No, please no...


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

You know what I've noticed Matt Striker is a lot less anti-face tonight. He is still pro heel like he usually is but he's more balanced tonight. You'd think he'd have something bad to say about Tiffany.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

bjnelson19705 said:


> lol at striker
> 
> beth phoenix:yum:


People actually find Beth Phoenix hot? She's more of a fucking man than I am.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Isn't that obvious???


Not really. His hair is always wet.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Is it just me, or does layla's ass get better every week?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm still waiting for a Glama-Man segment.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Does Layla ever do anything in the ring but get owned and scream?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Layla came nowhere close with that kick :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The glama slam should be called the implant buster cause it does look like it could bust some implants.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Is it just me, or does layla's ass get better every week?


Everything about her gets better every time she appears on TV!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

teddy knows he want some vickie


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Well I've been watching the entire show and I have to say Smackdown is officially great again like it was last summer.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Teddy is a parasite :side:


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Is it just me, or does layla's ass get better every week?


It's not just you. It's definitely worth posting about too.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Is it just me, or does layla's ass get better every week?


You should've seen her when she was a cheerleader for the Heat down here. Her "shorts" were almost invisible.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

I like how everything that's happened almost has a story 
it isn't just mindless entertainment or lack of lol


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

great show so far the punk promo was awesome and swagger winning the title was epic


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

This SD thread might actually make it to 1000 post?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

RawIsWiz28 said:


> I like how everything that's happened almost has a story
> it isn't just mindless entertainment or lack of lol


Yes. This show has been brilliant. The entire show has really got me thinking and caring about everything that's going on with the show.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Nattie Neidhart :yum:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Title in front of David Hart Smith for the win.

SWAGGER!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao swagger interruption


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Holy Shit, Swagger's awesome as World Champ!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

kane have new pants?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

This is the first time I've believed what came out of the Hart Dynasty mouths in a while. They are finally showing personality which is weird because heels usually lose personality when they turn face.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Jack Swagger is owning SmackDown so hard.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Yes. This show has been brilliant. The entire show has really got me thinking and caring about everything that's going on with the show.


yeah when it comes to wrestling theres nothing i love more than storyline development
well i love other stuff but Im saying I like what they're doing here

Anybody see how corny Face Hart Dynasty is lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wtf?
The title looked like a toy just now or maybe I need my glasses.


Hardy Show sign, ftw.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Well Kane your a very boring guy.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

swagger making IWC look stupid


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Jack Swagger is owning all right now. And Kane is about to get his ass kicked by the NXT rookies


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey look the guy who couldn't even make it onto the Raw show weekly completely dominates SD! in one fell swoop.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Kane wanting to kick eight asses at once makes me smile. I do not care what anyone says, Kane is cool in my book.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Swagger>>>>>>>>>Sheamus as a champion...

Swagger is the man!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Kane has some new tights on which also means Kane wants some attention and some people talking about him again.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Superboy-Prime said:


> Swagger>>>>>>>>>Sheamus as a champion...
> 
> Swagger is the man!


definately.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Superboy-Prime said:


> Swagger>>>>>>>>>Sheamus as a champion...
> 
> Swagger is the man!


This, I agree with. Thwagga has always been more interesting than Ronald McDonald.


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

Superboy-Prime said:


> Swagger>>>>>>>>>Sheamus as a champion...
> 
> Swagger is the man!


Seems like they learned their mistake with Sheamus, which was they only gave him a few minutes on each RAW during his reign while Cena, Orton, and DX got their usual time.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> Title in front of David Hart Smith for the win.
> 
> SWAGGER!


The ironic thing about that is that they were in FCW together at the same time. In a way he's teasing Smith by basically saying "I'm world champion while your still a midcarder". 

It was probably unintentional though.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

bjnelson19705 said:


> definately.


Seconded the hell with that boring bastard Sheamus. Plus Swagger is actually a pretty good wrestler. You could now look forward to Swagger defending that belt and what else he'll do on smackdown. He can have some pretty good matches with Morrison, Benjamin, and just about everybody on smackdown.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Hemingway said:


> Seems like they learned their mistake with Sheamus, which was they only gave him a few minutes on each RAW during his reign while Cena, Orton, and DX got their usual time.


Happens when you're terrible on the mic, barely understandable, and don't know shit about technical wrestling.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Lmao at Skip Sheffield hitting himself.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

smackdown audience always seems to be more into matches. Probably has some editing but bet people would be chanting boring if this was on raw.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Seconded the hell with that boring bastard Sheamus. Plus Swagger is actually a pretty good wrestler. You could now look forward to Swagger defending that belt and what else he'll do on smackdown. He can have some pretty good matches with Morrison, Benjamin, and just about everybody on smackdown.


i probably would like to see swagger face sheamus for the belt just to get his ass kicked. 

would love to see shelton vs. swagger, but doubt shelton will ever get that opportunity.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Why don't they just announce that Otunga and Bryan are the two winners? At this point they are the only guys in NXT that weren't jobbed to Kane.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

i see kane coming to nxt next week for a "kick your ass" visit.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

What a lame end to that match. Good out for NXT though.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Looks like Kane wants to keep getting his ass kicked.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Lol at Kane putting over the whole NXT roster.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

bjnelson19705 said:


> i probably would like to see swagger face sheamus for the belt just to get his ass kicked.
> 
> would love to see shelton vs. swagger, but doubt shelton will ever get that opportunity.


Why wouldn't he? I could see the WWE putting Shelton against Swagger. Probably would never be a title match, but still, it'd probably be a great tv match.

LOL at the rookies getting booed, then running away :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That's Kane, putting over a whole show.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I HATED that NXT segment. That made all the rookies look like pussies. My mark dad now dislikes all the rookies, which is a shame. Come on. Low point to a good SD.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

I wish they could make Kane look stronger but I guess that helped both sides more than hurt them

anybody think Tarver is a good showman?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Kane should get an award every year for the most dedicated worker award.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i quite enjoyed that actually.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Kane should get an award every year for the most dedicated worker award.


The guy is not only a relentless company man, he seems to love doing it. That deserves respect.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

VRsick said:


> i quite enjoyed that actually.


me too. i guess wwe want the rookies to get the feel on being on smackdown


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

anyone else see that boston wrestling commercial advertising the return of paul bearer?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

VRsick said:


> anyone else see that boston wrestling commercial advertising the return of paul bearer?


I doubt anyone will recognize him. He's lost 240 pounds.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

on your knees, swagger is here.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

No gorilla entrance? Good.

I did like the push-ups/pyro though.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

It seems like there are a lot of people that have suddenly
"gotten on their knees" to Swagger ever since he won MITB.
I don't mind him but I really don't think he's ready.
And I really wish they would've kept him the smiling doofus heel.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I find the lisp charming. :$

The arrogance is awesome. I am so ready to be a Swagger mark.


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

This promo is hilarious.

I think this is the writer's way of shitting on the IWC by having him LITERALLY read off a script.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

this is priceless


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

holy shit WWE gave the title to a man who could barely talk. lol


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

LMAO he wrote a speech


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Jericho face turn?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> this is priceless


This.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

lol Jericho

"give it back, give it back, right now, c'mon"

I can dig this deranged Jericho


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

VaderFat™ said:


> This promo is hilarious.
> 
> I think this is the writer's way of shitting on the IWC by having him LITERALLY read off a script.


I think it's a great part of the persona.

He's literally just reading about his accomplishments. No personality in it. Just like the jock who shows up to class and goes through the motions.

I think it was a very good promo.

Speaking of which, holy shit, CM Punk's promo tonight was incredible.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

lol Jericho. "Give it back to me."


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

give it back!:lmao


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

This is one of the worst promos I've ever heard.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Jericho WTF*


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I love it when Jericho loses a Title, because he turns into a Whiny Child!!!

Anybody remember the Conspiracy Victim and his trip to D.C. when he was in WCW?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

i see it now.

at extreme rules

edge vs. jericho vs. swagger


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Edgehead2000 said:


> This is one of the worst promos I've ever heard.


it wasn't a promo, he was reading a speech.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I am so glad SmackDown is returning to greatness. It dipped for a while, but this is.. amazing. Incredible. This whole night has me excited.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Joeyontherun22 said:


> holy shit WWE gave the title to a man who could barely talk. lol


Speaking of that, is "writed" a word? :lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I've just realized that Edge has played a part in every single Money in the Bank Cash-In.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> it wasn't a promo, he was reading a speech.


this :agree:


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

that rematch match doesn't make any sense,


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Gut wrench'd.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Those were some nice gut-wrench powerbombs I must admit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn the gutwrench powerbomb is one awesome looking finisher.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

If they can keep up this pace with Jack Swagger and not crap on his reign like they did with Sheamus, this is going to be such an awesome reign. Phenomenal SmackDown.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Great segment, SD owned tonight. And Swagger looked strong as hell. I have hope for this title reign, and they seem to have learned from the Sheamus reign.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

those were probably the most vicious gutwrench powerbombs swagger ever did


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I've just realized that Edge has played a part in every single Money in the Bank Cash-In.


Oh, you're right. Nice observation.

As for tonight's SmackDown, I really enjoyed it from beginning to end. Let's hope that trend continues.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Total Package said:


> Speaking of that, is "writed" a word? :lmao


Jericho said "righted", not "writed".

And yes, *righted* is a word.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Dude...

Did my eyes decieve me?

Did Swagger just fucking own?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I love it when Jericho loses a Title, because he turns into a Whiny Child!!!
> 
> Anybody remember the Conspiracy Victim and his trip to D.C. when he was in WCW?






.



vincent k. mcmahon said:


> it wasn't a promo, he was reading a speech.


Which made it a very effective promo.

Props to the writers.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I've just realized that Edge has played a part in every single Money in the Bank Cash-In.


That makes sense. One could argue that the cash-in made him star. If Vince or Steph actually plans like that then I give kudos to them for remembering it.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> those were probably the most vicious gutwrench powerbombs swagger ever did


a new jack swagger has appeared, and perfected his finishing move.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Natsuke said:


> Dude...
> 
> Did my eyes decieve me?
> 
> Did Swagger just fucking own?


Swagger did, indeed, fucking own.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Leechmaster said:


> Jericho said "righted", not "writed".
> 
> And yes, *righted* is a word.


Fail on my part. Especially as an English major.

Really solid episode of SD tonight. That closing segment was awesome. Those gut wrenches were a thing of beauty.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

Heh heh, Jericho laughing was great... I thought I saw him trying to hold back a grin when he was walking down the ramp at the end, trying to look angry.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Swagger really does have everything a champion need's he has size, the skills and the look, his mic work may not be the best but there alright.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Once again, Smackdown proved why it's the best Wrestling show on Television.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Mic work sounded fine to mee


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

perro said:


> Mic work sounded fine to mee


this is why nobody jumps the gun ... on tuesday it seemed like dumb booking but tonight swagger looked badass and his character went from a smiling goofball to a no nonsense kick your ass cocky heel.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Now Swagger just need's to lose the lisp and he wont have a flaw.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

perro said:


> Mic work sounded fine to mee


Ya his mic work is fine it's just the lisp kinda make's him mess up word's sometime's thats why he need's drop the lisp.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Jack Swagger "The Next Big Thing"


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Jack Swagger "The Current Big Thing"


----------



## chasmmi (May 4, 2007)

haven't read 100 pages but has it been mentioned that technically Batista is the SD champion snd Swagger the Raw one if you base it on who is on which roster?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

chasmmi said:


> haven't read 100 pages but has it been mentioned that technically Batista is the SD champion snd Swagger the Raw one if you base it on who is on which roster?


Technically John Cena is the raw champion. I guess you forgot about Wrestlemania. I'm pretty sure Swagger is off of raw for good now.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Serious face Swagger rules. That was awesome.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Swagger is out of RAW. He has an excuse to be on SD.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

You know i was kinda worried when i heard they gave Swagger the title but after watching the show they've really built Swagger up pretty damn good. I just really hope he get's a long reign. 

I heard alota people complaining when the spoiler's came out but it seem's like everyone is coming around and Swagger has made believer's out of alota people.


----------



## fuhr86 (Jun 18, 2005)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> Ya his mic work is fine it's just the lisp kinda make's him mess up word's sometime's thats why he need's drop the lisp.


The lisp is part of who he is


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm back on the Swagger bandwagon.

Hopefully he has a long, healthy reign.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

fuhr86 said:


> The lisp is part of who he is


Ive heard from alota people that he fake's the lisp just so the face wrestler's have something to make fun of him for.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Swagger>Cena


----------



## fuhr86 (Jun 18, 2005)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> Ive heard from alota people that he fake's the lisp just so the face wrestler's have something to make fun of him for.


That could be the case. I always thought he had it though.

Then I'd have to ask if it what fake how they would explain that he does not have it anymore should he stop using it.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

^ Really then he is good at it lol

AWesome show tonight, top notch week from wwe keep it up!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Azuran said:


> I'm back on the Swagger bandwagon.
> 
> Hopefully he has a long, healthy reign.


Welcome back, brother.

If the writers keep up the pace they set tonight, keep Swagger on TV, and give him at LEAST a decent length reign, there is no reason in the world he could not carve out a great niche for himself.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I hope all the people that were shitting on Swagger Tuesday night after reading the spoliers watched the show tonight. Swagger looked GREAT tonight and having him stand tall at the end of the show instead of taking a beating is a step in the right direction.


----------



## lunchbox001 (Aug 27, 2007)

He's off to a better start than Sheamus atleast. I think after tonight's Smackdown, most people have forgotten that he was "feuding" with Santino a couple months ago.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

The Enforcer said:


> I hope all the people that were shitting on Swagger Tuesday night after reading the spoliers watched the show tonight. Swagger looked GREAT tonight and having him stand tall at the end of the show instead of taking a beating is a step in the right direction.


like i said, it came off better on tv than just reading spoilers


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Ricebowl9999 said:


> Serena should never talk.


u kidding? shes one of the best female talkers currently


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Great SmackDown. I was shocked when someone spoiled that Swagger was the champ the other day, but when I watched I was happy that he was built strong.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

BotchaSwags as champ?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

fuhr86 said:


> That could be the case. I always thought he had it though.
> 
> Then I'd have to ask if it what fake how they would explain that he does not have it anymore should he stop using it.




I looked it up myself, here's Swagger [With Orton and a few others] doing an interview. He definitely doesn't sound like a hardcore lisper here. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiU5Jgr4vZ8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Just finished Smackdown, pretty good episode.

The serious face Swagger is better than that chest-beating dumb ass, but Im still not sold on him as champion. That promo he cut at the end of the night was about the most bored I have been watching wrestling so far this year. Fortunately it was relatively short thanks to Jericho, he was made the segment entertaining. 

I guess they are going to roll the ball with this guy as champ it is good that made him look strong at the show's end. Sheamus never beat anyone he was actually feuding with as champion. It was just DQ after DQ. It looks like Swagger's first feud will be against Edge so Swagger should get some clean wins to make him somewhat credible. 

I really don't like this guy though. He has had a few good matches with Christian and a decent match with Cena so he is at least passable in the ring. As far as his charisma/mic skills go, he is abysmal. I have never been able to stand this guy talking and tonight proved no different. Unless Jericho somehow takes the title back at Extreme Rules it looks like I'll just have to get by for the next month or two as far as the World Title scene is concerned.

Punk's promo was good. I like how they are letting Gallows and Serena talk to get some heat on them as well. I mentions this earlier in this thread but I am glad they are going with a "Hair vs. Joining the SES" stipulation rather than a "Hair vs. Mask" stip. It makes it somewhat less predictable as there still is a chance that Punk could win. It is still not likely though. 

As far as I'm concerned, the Cryme Tyme break-up isn't even worth talking about. Not a fan of either.


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

The Enforcer said:


> I hope all the people that were shitting on Swagger Tuesday night after reading the spoliers watched the show tonight. Swagger looked GREAT tonight and having him stand tall at the end of the show instead of taking a beating is a step in the right direction.


They really did establish him as WHC well in his first show as WHC. Every segment he was in was good. The serious Swagger was interesting also instead of the usual Swagger. The ending was the right ending, overall they booked him reall strong like they should of on his first night a WHC.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Ricebowl9999 said:


> Why was Swagger so serious? You'd think he'd be excited to win his first world title..


Cause he's the man now.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

TJTheGr81 said:


> I hope that little kiss was just heeling it up for Swagger. We don't need any more Vickie pairings.


Maybe he would have kissed Teddy Long if Teddy let him make his speech instead of Vicky?


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Total Package said:


> Free of foreign chemicals? So he doesn't shampoo?


Maybe its that weird vegan shampoo?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Why was Swagger so serious? You'd think he'd be excited to win his first world title..


It makes sense if you think about it. He celebrated at WrestleMania, this was just the simple formality of what happened there.


----------



## chinoy316 (Dec 30, 2009)

^I still want that douchebag smile back dammit!

For those still confused, if you go to WWE.COM Jack Swagger is now a member of the Smackdown roster.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

chinoy316 said:


> ^I still want that douchebag smile back dammit!


Why? That shit just doesn't cut it in the main event. This IS the right approach. I don't like the man, but if he just HAS to be a main eventer, then he has to act like he belongs there. Grinning like an idiot is not cool, neither is dancing around like an ape.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

chinoy316 said:


> ^I still want that douchebag smile back dammit!
> 
> For those still confused, if you go to WWE.COM Jack Swagger is now a member of the Smackdown roster.


He's a member of both rosters.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

King Kenny said:


> He's a member of both rosters.


He can't be, he's not the undisputed champion. 

I think they just haven't removed his Raw profile yet.

I don't know, maybe he's gonna be on SmackDown! exclusively, but only when he has the title, and then he'll go back. That would be something different.


----------



## Rachel Deserved It (Dec 19, 2009)

SP103 said:


> BotchaSwags as champ?


You deserve a big ol' fpalm for that shitty nickname.


----------



## chinoy316 (Dec 30, 2009)

Pyro™;8261140 said:


> Why? That shit just doesn't cut it in the main event. This IS the right approach. I don't like the man, but if he just HAS to be a main eventer, then he has to act like he belongs there. Grinning like an idiot is not cool, neither is dancing around like an ape.


Well I wouldn't mind if he ditched the dancing but imagine this scenario:
Jack Swagger enters
Jack Swagger smiles like an asshat
Proceeds to powerbomb random midcarder
Jack Swagger smiles like an asshat

Tell me that wouldn't get heat. I'm saying he can be serious and shit and douchebaggy at the same time (see Batista).



King Kenny said:


> He's a member of both rosters.


Yeah but if you actually click on his Raw Page it says "Page Not Found" which means they're in the process of deleting it (Computer Science Major). I could be wrong though.


----------



## Rachel Deserved It (Dec 19, 2009)

Smackdown was great tonight, and Swagger already looks like a maineventer to me.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

I found something very funny in the last segment that seems like know one caught. Watch as Edge came in the ring, Jericho got very close to him and they looked at each other very awkwardly. I thought that was brilliant on Jericho's part and Edge playing along with it lol!


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Just finished watching Smackdown, pretty damn good show.

The opening Jericho promo was great as always. He seemed like such a stuck up bad ass, wait, he is. Edge ruined the promo, of course, with the whole "spear" thing. If I hadn't been spoiled a few days ago, I would have never expected Swagger to run out, much less win the damn title. Disappointed that Jericho is no longer the champion, and didn't really get a decent run, but I'm a huge Swagger mark, so it's all good. Hope he's pushed as a credible champion, and he should win at the PPV; cleanly.

Truth/Morrison vs Cryme Tyme was a joke. Hopefully though, the split of CT will go somewhere interesting.

All of Swagger's backstage segments were awesome, but The Hart Dynasty one tops the list for me. Having Swagger just pop into frame and taunt was gold, pun intended. I lol'd.

McIntyre kicked Matt's ass before the match even started. Sweet. Drew's awesome, fuck the haters.

Dolph/Khali was pretty bad except for the finish. Ziggler beating The Punjabi Botch cleanly is awesome. Hope Khali stays away for a good while too.

Figured Punk would eventually put his hair on the line. Glad they actually let Gallows _and_ Serena talk for once. And when Gallows said his first sentence, I coulda swore it was Punk. Hopefully Punk wins this time around.

Beth/Tiffany vs LayCool was pretty good. Tiffany can sell pretty damn well and Beth was involved. Give her the damn title already. And did anyone else notice that the kick that Layla threw just before the finish was nowhere near Beth's head? lol.

Kane's match was badass. Still fucking hate Otunga though. Kane needs to be a pissed off monster alot more often.

Swagger's promo was put on quite well. People are bitching because he was boring during this segment, but that was the damn point. He's reading off a piece of paper, he's supposed to bore you and piss you off. He's being a heel. Did you listen to the crowd? He's getting a good reaction. Jericho's "give it back" quotes and trying to snatch the belt away were gold. Hilarious. And Swagger has probably one of my favorite finishers in the business. Edge's was awesome, perfect noise, sounded painful.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

chinoy316 said:


> Well I wouldn't mind if he ditched the dancing but imagine this scenario:
> Jack Swagger enters
> Jack Swagger smiles like an asshat
> Proceeds to powerbomb random midcarder
> ...


Maybe it would, but so will him being serious. I'm not gonna take him seriously doing it, though. The goof role doesn't work with him, he doesn't have the charisma to be Kurt Angle from 2000-2002.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Swagger being serious is better than the goof shit he did prior.


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

Did anybody else cringe at the thought of The Great Khali becoming WHC? I hope that when he does finally make his return that he isn't pushed to the moon and becomes WHC...


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

squared circle said:


> Did anybody else cringe at the thought of The Great Khali becoming WHC? I hope that when he does finally make his return that he isn't pushed to the moon and becomes WHC...


Yeah, please no.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

squared circle said:


> Did anybody else cringe at the thought of The Great Khali becoming WHC? I hope that when he does finally make his return that he isn't pushed to the moon and becomes WHC...


Khali was a one off World Heavyweight Champion. Nearly every major star in the company was injured in 2007 and it was easy to view him as a credible champion because of his freakish size, and they took advantage of the Indian market where he's a national hero. That's long over, though. He's been utterly disconnected from relevance of any kind for the last 3 years since his fued for the title ended.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

squared circle said:


> Did anybody else cringe at the thought of The Great Khali becoming WHC? I hope that when he does finally make his return that he isn't pushed to the moon and becomes WHC...


I didn't cringe i just secretly hoped that i would never get to see that again.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I looked it up myself, here's Swagger [With Orton and a few others] doing an interview. He definitely doesn't sound like a hardcore lisper here.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiU5Jgr4vZ8&feature=player_embedded


God, Beth looks awesome!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

I find it stupid that Jericho had to use his automatic rematch on SD and almost gets it taken away but Batista does'nt use his automatic rematch on RAW.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

I really enjoyed Smackdown, it came across as much better than it was written down. I wish it was live though, can you imagine that show without it having been spoilt before hand? I wouldn't have expected 3 quarters of it. Oh and Tiffany in a cheerleaders costume is ridiculous, I wonder if Vince gave McIntyre that as well.


----------



## PsychoPriest (Jun 28, 2007)

Sweet, I managed to work my magic on another forum I frequent.... http://grcade.com/index.php

Swagger


----------



## CM Storm18 (Oct 13, 2009)

^ Lol @ the hate.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

_I guess they should call me "The Gold Standard" now._

MTFO


----------



## .Y2J (Oct 11, 2009)

man, and in two hours, Swagger is a superstar. nicely done


----------



## Rezmie (Feb 12, 2008)

SD was awesome... Definitely must watch!!!


----------



## JABradt85 (Dec 30, 2009)

I am kind of perplexed as to why next week Jericho is facing Edge for #1 contender. What happened to the re-match clause? LOL, only good for some?


----------



## PowPow (Jun 6, 2009)

Teddy Long offered Jericho the re-match clause, but it stipulated that it was the same day.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Loves SD. Even though i knew swagger was winning the title, i still marked when he did.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Smackdown is back, for sure. I don't think I've been as excited for an episode as I was this week.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I keep missing what Mcintyre does to hardy for some reason. Can someone describe it? seems to happen really fast.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

A 5 Star Smackdown indeed. Smackdown is finally back.

The show starts with a Edge & Jericho promo. These two masters of the mic deliver a nice speech. Edge eventually delivers a beatdown to Chris Jericho. Segment Over....NO WAIT! Jack Swagger attacks Edge and then cashes in his Money in the Bank contract on Chris Jericho and shocks the world. Definitely unexpected and I will admit that I was negative about the move at first but as the show transpired my opinion quickly changed.

The we have a tag team match. Cryme Tyme vs. Truth/Morrison. Big Shad gets squashed and JTG didn't even step in. After the match Shad turns on JTG. The hell turn for Shad actually looked pretty good. Sure another tag team splits but let's face it the tag team division is dead and WWE prefers to give the belts to two random guys stuck together anyways. Unfortunately this move will kill JTG for sure. Shad on the other hand might have a bright future.

We're back and Swagger is walking backstage with his World Title(looks good on him). He later runs into Shelton and says "I guess I should call myself the Gold Standard". Shelton OWNED!

Shad Gaspard interview. He says that this is time. A lot of guys have said that before being released....

Matt Hardy is taking on Drew McKintyre next. Oh Wait! Drew attacks Hardy before the match even starts. Hopefully the start of a IC Championship feud between these two. Otherwise this segment was a waste.

Backstage with the Hog, The Giraffe and Layla. Swagger comes in a wants to adress his championship win. Vickie grants him his wish. After the match Swagger kisses "The Cougar". 

Dolph Ziggler takes on Khali. He chokes him out like a bitch with a Sleeper Hold. Khali then announces that he's leaving to India and that he'll be back later to become World Champion again. This show just keep getting better.

Out comes the Straight Edge Society. All three members are pretty good on the mic. Luke Gallows actually quite shocked me. This segment also had it's funny moments. When Serena said to look into Punk's eyes and the camera close up on Punk's face it was priceless. Punk challenges Mysterio to another match. This time he puts his hair on the line. Good segment!

Now we have a diva tag match. Oh Crap! This is going to suck!.....Actually it didn't suck this time. This match was miles better than the Wrestlemania 26 diva match. Tiffany is not great in the ring but she isn't a Maria either. Layla continues to improve. Good diva tag match.

The Hart Dynasty interview. After saying shit that nobody cares about, Swagger comes in a poses for the title. Swagger saved that segment.

Holy Shit! Is Kane with new trunks and now he's badass. He beats the hell out of the 8 NXT pussies. The NXT pussies the gang up on Kane but still the run after Kane sat up. Kane to own the NXT rookies soon.

The final segment of the show. You have to love Chris Jericho. This guy is just pure entertainment. Edge comes out and joins the party. Afterwards, Teddy comes out and announces to #1 contender's match for next week. Swagger enter the ring and owns both Edge and Jericho with his two most devastating Powerbombs to date. Great ending to a great show.

This show was definitely a 5 star show. Hopefully Smackdown continues to deliver.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

JABradt85 said:


> I am kind of perplexed as to why next week Jericho is facing Edge for #1 contender. What happened to the re-match clause? LOL, only good for some?


yeah it sounds stupid to me. they could have had a triple threat next friday or at extreme rules.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

LMFAO, wtf was the crowd doing, chanting "What?" when Khali was "talking". was funny though


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

excellent smackdown. SD continues to be the one wrestling show always worth watching, week after week.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Swagger's powerbombs to Jericho and Edge looked awesum, no?


good Smackdown, some flaws but good


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Great show this week.

I enjoyed every mintue of the opening. From the Jericho/Edge promo to Swagger cashing in...I loved the way the crowd popped after he won the title. Even more so the look Swagger gave Jericho when he held the title and just looked down on him like "Who's the champ now?" Just awesome. Swagger was definitely the MVP of the entire show and he looked great at the end after dropping both Jericho and Edge. Those two Gutwrench Powerbomb's were executed perfectly. I still see a triple threat happening for Extreme Rules, but I'm looking forward to the rest of Swagger's reign. I think he'll have a decent one.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Morrison Follower said:


> Great show this week.
> 
> I enjoyed every mintue of the opening. From the Jericho/Edge promo to Swagger cashing in...I loved the way the crowd popped after he won the title. Even more so the look Swagger gave Jericho when he held the title and just looked down on him like "Who's the champ now?" Just awesome. Swagger was definitely the MVP of the entire show and he looked great at the end after dropping both Jericho and Edge. Those two Gutwrench Powerbomb's were executed perfectly. I still see a triple threat happening for Extreme Rules, but I'm looking forward to the rest of Swagger's reign. I think he'll have a decent one.


Swagger's Gutwrench Powerbomb looks really credible, i really like it and i think he did really well for his first night as Champion. I think Edge will beat Jericho to face Swagger, i'm just praying Edge doesn't get a title this year though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chris22 said:


> Swagger's Gutwrench Powerbomb looks really credible, i really like it and i think he did really well for his first night as Champion. I think Edge will beat Jericho to face Swagger, i'm just praying Edge doesn't get a title this year though.


You might as well pray for a money tree to start growing in your backyard while you're at it.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

I hope R-truth, Morrison, and Ziggler are going somewhere after those impressive victories this pass Friday. Maybe like a fatal four way for the IC title...

Would it kill for some hierarchy in the wwe?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

The_Jiz said:


> I hope R-truth, Morrison, and Ziggler are going somewhere after those impressive victories this pass Friday. Maybe like a fatal four way for the IC title...


Doubt it. Looks like Matt is getting in a feud with Drew over the title.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Mcintyre is ruined. He had 3 chances to get into the mitb match and still didn't win. 

The IC title shouldn't be associated with someone like him. But they're gonna pretend like he is dangerous. This is whats wrong with the wwe. Having him beat up Hardy doesn't make Mcintyre look good. It makes Hardy look even worse. So looking back all these guys are dragging each other to the bottom of the ocean instead of rising up.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm guessing it will be a Triple Threat match for the title, with the #1 Contender match ending in a DQ or something. That'd be a great match to boost Swagger even further, if he won in clean fashion against those two. Even if he just held his own but lost in the end, it'd be a big match for him.


----------



## iEATquakeBURGERS (Mar 13, 2010)

The_Jiz said:


> Mcintyre is ruined. He had 3 chances to get into the mitb match and still didn't win.
> 
> The IC title shouldn't be associated with someone like him. But they're gonna pretend like he is dangerous. This is whats wrong with the wwe. Having him beat up Hardy doesn't make Mcintyre look good. It makes Hardy look even worse. So looking back all these guys are dragging each other to the bottom of the ocean instead of rising up.


I don't think the beatdown on Hardy was done to make Drew look tough. 

I think it was done to get Drew some heat. Having him brutalize a guy that always gets a decent pop should be the way to do it. 

But even that didn't work. LOL

Maybe they need to have Vickie manage Drew? LOL that might even be a good story with the new "Cougar"(vomit) angle for Vickie....Smackdown heels lining up for a shot at hooking up with the master of the Hog Spl....er Cougar Splash.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Let McIntyre beat the shit out of Kane, then feud. That's my 10 cents, that I think could be good for the both of them.


----------



## J.Blinky (Apr 5, 2010)

Smackdown this week was good. I fucking hate Swagger though.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I find it funny that people praise this show as the 'wrestling' show, yet this week there was literally about 10 or 11 minutes of wrestling. Not complaining though, I loved the show. I thought it flowed incredibly well and Swagger looked like a star as champion on his first night. I just wish they would do something with Morrison, I hate this team with Truth and if they're not going to have them compete for the tag belts, then it's a complete waste of two over guys that could be doing something worthwhile.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Can't wait to read the spoilers tomorrow.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Can't wait to read the spoilers tomorrow.


Same here, Swagger has got me so interested.


----------

